#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-31
<adil_> chrome'da sitelerdeki youtube embedlerini izleyebiliyor musunuz
<eternal> stupid people
<BrozaC> in da house
<BrozaC> eternal how is life in israel
<BrozaC> ?
<eternal> shitty
<eternal> but in turkey it's worse
<BrozaC> at least cheeper
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> cheap*
<BrozaC> its not good hour for trolling, everybody is sleeping
<BrozaC> i advice u to come another time
<eternal> well, they will read it when they come back from sleeping
<BrozaC> put it in a web page then
<BrozaC> much more people will read it
<eternal> you are stupid
<BrozaC> maybe
<BrozaC> may be not :)
<wingless> eternal: you are being counter-trolled.
<BrozaC> wingless senmi haber ettin ?
<wingless> neyi
<BrozaC> staff a
<wingless> yoo
<wingless> noldu ki
<BrozaC> trol ün yüzünden gelmiştir herhalde :)
<wingless> ha şimdi gördüm adamı :) belki
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam zfmf
<hakan> the folder contents could not be displayed hatası alıyorum root dan nedendir
<varadero> folder ne folder i
<varadero> pwd ; df -f
<hakan> root
<varadero> df -h
<varadero> hata verdimi
<varadero> ?
<Blaguvest> merhaba arkadaslar
<ZippiDi> merhaba
<Blaguvest> basit bir shell kodu yazmak istiyorum
<Blaguvest> gnome massaustu kullaniyorum
<ZippiDi> bildiğim kadarıyla donatolardan metin düzenleyici (gedit) ile yapabilirsin
<Blaguvest> shell kodunu calistirdimda /benimprogramim  bunu applications / systems tools  menusune eklemesini istiyorum
<ZippiDi> otomatik ekleme mi istiyorsun yoksa yazdığına menüden ulaşmak mı?
<Blaguvest> yazdimi menuden erismek
<Blaguvest> veya /herhangibirprogram klasorundekini
<ZippiDi> tamam yukarıdan menü üzerinde sağ tıkla düzenle de, sonra eklemek istediğin kadagoriye git orada yeni öğe diyeceksin
<Blaguvest> hazirliycam shell scripte menuye eklemesini istiyorum
<Blaguvest> shell script in icine kodlarla yapmak istiyorum
<Blaguvest> A programini  B menusune yerlestir  yapmak istiyorum
<ZippiDi> hım anladım o konuda bişi bilmiyorum bekle bilen birileri gelir büyük ihtimal ya da forumda sormayı dene daha iyi olur
<dogukan> konu nedir?
<Blaguvest> dogukan, <Blaguvest> hazirliycam shell scripte menuye eklemesini istiyorum
<Blaguvest> <Blaguvest> shell script in icine kodlarla yapmak istiyorum
<Blaguvest> <Blaguvest> A programini  B menusune yerlestir  yapmak istiyorum
<dogukan> bende anlamam o konudan :D
<ZippiDi> ya bunu için scripte gerek yok zaten basit bi işlem aslında menü düzenlemeden hallediliyor işte
<ZippiDi> neden ihtiyaç duyuyorsun merak etim cidden öğrenebilir miyim sakıncası yoksa?
<Blaguvest> diyelim bir program kurdum /klasor altina kopyaladim program burda calisiyor diyelim
<ZippiDi> evet
<Blaguvest> benim hazirliycam script e  sana verdimde sen calistirdinda sana kolaylik olsun diye
<Blaguvest> menu bolumune ekliycek otomatik
<Blaguvest> senin edit menu klasor isim falan filan olusturmana gerelk kalmiycak
<ZippiDi> anladım
<ZippiDi> güzel bi düşünce
<ZippiDi> bak nasıl hazırlayacağın bilmiyorum ama sana sistem yollarını gösterebilirim yardımı olursa
<ZippiDi> programlar menü'ye eklenmek için şu dizine kısayol olarak yazılıyor programadı.desktop şeklinde
<ZippiDi> /home/kullanıcı adı/.local/share/applications
<ZippiDi> bi tane de falanfilan.desktop şeklinde bi örnek yazılım kısayolu yollayım sana ona bakarak bir şeyler düşünürsün
<Blaguvest> oki
<ZippiDi> bak bu meterbridge.desktop dosyasının içeriği
<ZippiDi> #!/usr/bin/env xdg-open
<ZippiDi> [Desktop Entry]
<ZippiDi> Type=Application
<ZippiDi> Name=Meterbridge
<ZippiDi> GenericName=Audio Level Meter
<ZippiDi> Comment=Audio level meter for JACK
<ZippiDi> Icon=meterbridge32x32.xpm
<ZippiDi> Exec=/usr/bin/meterbridge -t vu alsa_pcm:playback_1 alsa_pcm:playback_2
<ZippiDi> Terminal=false
<ZippiDi> Categories=AudioVideo;Audio;
<ZippiDi> Name[tr_TR]=Meterbridge VU
<ZippiDi> Comment[tr_TR]=VU Meter for JACK
<ZippiDi> Type=denilen kısım hepsinde aynı oluyor genelde
<ZippiDi> Catogories= denilen kısma da enüde nerede durması gerektiğini yazacaksın
<ZippiDi> *menüde
<Blaguvest> himmm
<Blaguvest> oki
<ZippiDi> mesela Name[tr_TR]= denilen kısım için her dile farklı bi isim ve Commont[tr_TR] denilen kısıma da her dil için farklı açıklama girebilirsin
<ZippiDi> tr_TR dediğinde türkçe olacak haliyle
<ZippiDi> bu da farklı dillerde açıklama yapmak istersen diye nexui denen oyunun *.desktop dosyası farklı açıklamalr yapmışlar
<ZippiDi> [Desktop Entry]
<ZippiDi> Name=Nexuiz
<ZippiDi> Comment=A networked 3D first person shooter game with high-quality graphic effects
<ZippiDi> Comment[de]=Ein netzwerkfähiges 3D Ego-Shooter Spiel mit aufwändigen Grafikeffekten
<ZippiDi> Comment[fr_FR]=Un Ego-Shooter en 3D pouvant être joué en réseau
<ZippiDi> Comment[pl_PL]=Gra sieciowa 3D, strzelanka, w pierwszej osobie z efektami graficznymi wysokiej jakosci
<ZippiDi> Comment[ro_RO]=Un joc 3D cu împuşcături, perspectivă personală şi efecte grafice de înaltă calitate
<ZippiDi> Exec=/usr/games/nexuiz
<ZippiDi> Icon=nexuiz48x48
<ZippiDi> Terminal=false
<ZippiDi> Type=Application
<ZippiDi> Categories=Game;ArcadeGame;
<ZippiDi> bu ikisine bakarak bi şeyler yapabilirsin sanırım
<ZippiDi> uzantısı .desktop şeklinde olacak tek dikkat etmek gereken nokta o gerçi hiç uzantı olmasa da olur denedim bi prblem olmadı
<ZippiDi> umarım yardımı olur kolay gelsin...
<Blaguvest> saol
<Masa_> Bunun için 2 yol aklıma geldi
<Masa_> ilki şablon bir kısayol dosyası oluşturmak
<Masa_> onun üzerine verileri yazıp
<ZippiDi> sonra cp ile kopyalamak (:
<Masa_> menü dizinine kopyalamak
<Masa_> :D
<ZippiDi> :D güzel
<Masa_> ikinicisi
<Masa_> string dizisi oluşturmak
<ZippiDi> 1. daha zevkli :D
<Masa_> ona verileri girdikten sonra menü dizisinde oluşturmak
<Masa_> evet 1. si daha kolay
<Masa_> hem diğer işler için daha fazla vakit ayrılmış olur
<Masa_> grep awk kullanılması gerek
<ZippiDi> içeriği yazdıktan sonra cp bilmemne.desktop /home/$user$/.local/share/applications şeklinde olacak sanırım di mi?
<Masa_> aynen öyle
<ZippiDi> sevdim bunu (:
<Masa_> farklı kayıtda olabilir
<Masa_> tabi bişşi değişmez
<Masa_> sonuç o şablon
<ZippiDi> evet
<ZippiDi> aslında içeriği oluşturacak bişi olsa da güzel olurdu ya arkadaş yapsa da hep beraber yararlansak :D
<ZippiDi> bu sanal enstrumanları çağırmak için bi kaç betik yazmıştım mesela onları sound menüsüne eklemek güzel olurdu benim için yoksa tek tek menü girdisi ya ohho :D
<ZippiDi> gerçi nautilus betikleri içine kaydettim oradan kolaylıkla çağırılıyor ama olsun bu da olurdu
<Masa_> gnome un menüye program ekleme aracı vardı
<Masa_> menü editörden hallediliyodu
<ZippiDi> var biliyorum menüye sağ tık
<ZippiDi> oradan çıkıyor da seriye bağlamak için dedim ben mesela 25 tane eklenecek şey var diyelim... :)
<Masa_> hmm
<ZippiDi> bak hemen planı yapalım arkadaş için mesela :D
<ZippiDi> gözat butonu gibi bişi olacak
<Masa_> o zaman programda ufak değişiklik olabilir
<Masa_> görsel olmasına gerek oyk :)
<ZippiDi> oradan betik program felan ne varsa seçelim :D menü yarat dediğinde çatır çatır yazsın :D
<Masa_> kisayolEkleyici -a kısayololmasıgerekprogram.sh
<ZippiDi> :D
<ZippiDi> bu betik bugn burada tamamlanırsa hiç şaşırmam ((:
<ZippiDi> güzel bi komut (:
<ZippiDi> sonra soracak program adını giriniz:
<ZippiDi> açıklama giriniz:
<Masa_> evet öyle tamamlayacak
<ZippiDi> varsa simge yolunu belirtiniz:
<ZippiDi> ((: vay be
<ZippiDi> en sonunda da kategori sorsun; "katogori giriniz:" şeklinde
<ZippiDi> kategori yoksa diğer menüsüne kaydetsin
<ZippiDi> algoritma tamamdır :D
<Blaguvest> eyvallah saolun arkadaslar
<s0ullight> slm kanal
<ZippiDi> slm
<varadero> selam
<varadero> s0ullight the kid
<varadero> welcomen hatta
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<ZippiDi> selam
<Fatih_M> bir arkadaşımın hardiskinin sağlamlığından şüphe duyuyorum nasıl test edebilirim?
<ZippiDi> palimpsest ile bakabilirsin
<ZippiDi> smart destekliyorsa tabi
<ZippiDi> smart durumunun altında smart veri yazar ona tıklayınca disk hakkında detaylı bilgi çıkar
<Fatih_M> bilgisayarda linux yok
<Fatih_M> aklımdan geçen şey partition magic gibi bir boot cd programı ile kontrol etmek
<MiratCanBayrak> selamlar
<ZippiDi> hiren boot cd gibi bişiyle dene o zaman
<Fatih_M> şüphelendiğim şey bilgisayarda boot sector olup olmadığı
<ZippiDi> hım onu partition magic ile bakabilirsin zaten
<ZippiDi> elinde yok mu?
<MiratCanBayrak> iyi akşamler şeyi soracam, benim bir depo adında partition um var. şu menü üzerinen ona tıklayana kadar mount edilmiyor, tıklayınca /medai dizinine mount ediliyor
<Fatih_M> yok
<MiratCanBayrak> onu her açılışta illa mount edilecek şekilde nasıl ayarlarım?
<ZippiDi> torrent de hiren boot cd yaz ara ondada harddisk araçları var belki yardımcı olabilir şimdilik önerebileceğim en mantıklı yol bu Fatih_M
<ZippiDi> http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd buraya bakabilirsin
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Hiren's BootCD 13.0 - All in one Bootable CD » www.hiren.info (at www.hiren.info)
<Fatih_M> oraya bakıyordum şu an ;)
<ZippiDi> ok
<ZippiDi> kolay gelsin
<Fatih_M> benim elimdeki bayağı eskimiş yav, 7'li versiondu yanlış hatırlamıyorsam
<ZippiDi> bendeki de 6 mıydı neydi (:
<ZippiDi> yine de iş görüyor 500gb lık bi disk kurtardım onun sayesinde
<MiratCanBayrak> beyler bu mount işini nasıl yaparım fikri olan var mı?
<Fatih_M> yok oda gitmiş elimden
<ZippiDi> MiratCanBayrak forumda araştırdın mı konuyu?
<ZippiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions ubuntu yardım sitesinde mevcut foruma da bakacağım şimdi isteren...
<ubuntu-tr> Title: AutomaticallyMountPartitions - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<MiratCanBayrak> ZippiDi, teşekkürler
<ZippiDi> öenmli değil ben teşekkür ederim
<ZippiDi> yukarıdaki kink yardımcı oldu mu?
<ZippiDi> link
<ZippiDi> şu da yardımcı olabilir http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Fstab
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Fstab - Ubuntu Türkiye Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-tr.net)
<MiratCanBayrak> ya okuyorum da
<MiratCanBayrak> ingilizce yavaş anlıyorum
<MiratCanBayrak> tr den bakayım birde
<ZippiDi> son yolladığım türkçe
<ZippiDi> ubuntu-tr wikisi
<ZippiDi> onu oku problem olursa burada adım adım gideriz
<Fatih_M> ZippiDi, hiren's bootcd'de benim işimi hangi uygulama görür büssürü tool var :)
<ZippiDi> hım evet onu söylemedim di mi :D
<ZippiDi> Fatih_M diskin markası ne çünkü markaya özel check toollar daha kullanışlı
<Fatih_M> hımm ZippiDi bilgisayar yanımda değil ancak hatırladığım kadarıyla markası segate'di
<ZippiDi> "SmartUDM"  ve "SeaTools for Dos" işini görür aslında SmartUDM yeterli diye düşünüyorum smart için ama smart yoksa seatools da olur tabi
<ZippiDi> bu arada bahsettiklerim hard disk tools menüsü içinde
<ZippiDi> cd yi takınca biliyorsun menü manyaklaması geçiriyorsun ne neyin içinde belli olmuyor
<MiratCanBayrak> bağlamayı başardım ama bağladığım yerdeki tüm klasörler
<MiratCanBayrak> root a ait olarak gözüküyor
<MiratCanBayrak> hah başardım
<MiratCanBayrak> :)
<rutku> selam
<rutku> bir editör üzerinde çalışıyorum. Uygun bir isim bulamadım. İsmi sadelik ve esnekliği çağrıştırmalı.
<rutku> buda resmi http://i53.tinypic.com/2077tpl.jpg
<rutku> daha çeyreğini anca bitirdim
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<Blaguvest> arkadaslar sh dosyasi olusturdum calistirdimda Too many levels of symbolic links
<Blaguvest>  hata aliyorum ne anlama geliyor ?
<nabukadnezar43> çok fazla sembolik link katmanı var diyor
<nabukadnezar43> scriptlerden anlamam ama direk tercümesi o
<nabukadnezar43> sembolik link "ln -s" ile oluşturuluyor onu biliyorum
<Blaguvest> ewet ln
<Blaguvest> ubuntu kurduktan sonra giris yapmak icin login penceresi aciliyor bu acilisi konsol da nasil birakabilirim
<rutku> gdm yi pasif etcen
<Blaguvest> nasil
<rutku> hmm güzel soru
<rutku>  /etc/rc.conf
<rutku> da
<rutku> gdm varmı
<Blaguvest> rc.conf yok
<rutku> o zaman googleda çözecen
<Blaguvest> oki
<Blaguvest> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/prevent-xorg-from-starting-in-linux/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Linux stop / disable GNOME GUI ~ X.org (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<Blaguvest> sanirim corunu cozer
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-01
<ZippiDi> günaydın...
<varadero> günaydın
<zfmf> günaydin
<gsezen> slm millet
<varadero> selam gsezen
<gsezen> sanada
<gsezen> Keyifler nasıl
<gsezen> varadero
<Kartagis> VPS ile uğraşan oldu mu hiç?
<varadero> eyv
<varadero> vps in nei olduğuna bağlı
<Kartagis> ben bilmem kaç tane alanadı eklesem, alanadı bazlı log alabilir miyim? ayrı ayrı
<varadero> evet
<Kartagis> peki openvz sadece centos ya da redhat'te mi çalışıyor? saçma bir soru olacak ama gerekliliklerinde centos ya da rhel yazıyor
<Kartagis> http://wiki.openvz.org/Installation_on_Debian hah gördüm
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Installation on Debian - OpenVZ Wiki (at wiki.openvz.org)
<varadero> ubuntu da da sorunsuz çalışıyor
<varadero> şahsi tavsiyem centos olur
<varadero> Centos + Hypervm
<varadero> eve gidem
<mutlucan96> GRUB'ta USB klavye çalışmıyor, nasıl çözülebilir?
<ZippiDi> grub usb desteklemiyor bildiğim kadarıyla... ama grub2 destekliyor
<mutlucan96> GRUB2 nasıl kurabilirim?
<ZippiDi> sudo apt-get install grub2
<ZippiDi> ya da synaptic'ten grub2'yi ara
<mutlucan96> ubuntu-tr'de aradım buldum bios ayarlarına bakın diyorlar, GRUB2'yi kurunca buna gerek kalmadan çalışır mı?
<ZippiDi> evet kurmadan önce bios ayarlarına bak diyecğim ama açık olmasa normalde de kullanamazsın zaten
<ZippiDi> sen yine de bak
<ZippiDi> açıksa grub2 kur
<mutlucan96> Tamam kuralım bakalım.ç
<ZippiDi> eğer grub2 kurduğunda çalışmazsa grub2'nin config dosyasına şunları eklersen çalışacaktır;
<ZippiDi> grub> insmod uhci; insmod usb_keyboard; terminal_input usb_keyboard
<ZippiDi> kolay gelsin
<ZippiDi> aslında kişisel tavsiyem burg kurman olur ama ppa kaynağını eklemen gerekecek
<ZippiDi> hem daha kullanışlı hem grafiksel açıdan rahat temallandırılabiliyor
<ZippiDi> ben burg kullanıyorum
<mutlucan96> Sağolun.
<ufuk_k> selam
<rutku> selam ufuk_k
<dogukan> slm
<gsezen> slm BrozaC
<genctelefon> slm
<suigeneris> selam genctelefon
<genctelefon> as
<genctelefon> uzak masa ustü uygulaması mümkünmü ubuntuda
<suigeneris> evet
<suigeneris> ya vnc ya da rdp
<suigeneris> rdp ile tavsiye etmem
<wingless> NX iyidir
<genctelefon> iyi bir kaynak varmı
<suigeneris> vnc ile bağlanacak mısın bağlanılacak mısın?
<genctelefon> Türkçe
<genctelefon> baglanılacak
<genctelefon> ftp kullanımını ital edim isteyen kullanıcı masa üstügübi ullansın makineyi
<genctelefon> isteyen kullanıcı masa üstüne erişip istedigi programı ve dosyaları kullana bilsin
<suigeneris> kullanabilsin olacaktı
<suigeneris> vnc iyidir
<wingless> o zaman ssh ile bağlansınlar, vncserver çalıştırıp vnc client ile bağlansınlar
<suigeneris> ya da sen vino-preferences çalıştırıp ayarla, onlar direk bağlansınlar
<wingless> bu daha güzelmiş
<wingless> gerçi o çok kullanıcı destekliyor mu anlayamadım
<genctelefon> kullanıcı nasıl oluşturacagım
<genctelefon> normal kullanıcı gibimi
<suigeneris> evet
<suigeneris> ha yok
<genctelefon> bir yönetim paneli varmı
<suigeneris> sen vino-preferences'de şifre vereceksin
<suigeneris> Sistem > Tercihler > Uzaktaki Masaüstü
<genctelefon> her kullanıcının dizini ayrı olabilirmi
<genctelefon> suigeneris söyledigini yapınca sadece şu anki masa üstünü paylaşmış oluyorum
<suigeneris> vnc'de olamaz
<suigeneris> evet, senin istediğin de bu değil miydi?
<genctelefon> ben 6 farklı kullanıcı tanıtmak istiyorum
<wingless> ilk dediğim şekilde yaparsan olur
<wingless> kullanıcı hesabı açacaksın, ssh ile login olup vncserver açacaklar, sonra vncserverın söylediği porttan bağlanabilirler
<suigeneris> ya da sen hepsini ayarlayıp diyeceksin ki sen bu porttan bağlanacaksın, sen şu porttan bağlanacaksın vs.
<suigeneris> hepsinin şifreleri farklı olacak
<genctelefon> vnc mantıklı geliyor
<genctelefon> ubuntu-tr.net calışmıyormu
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-02
<ZippiDi> günaydın
<Kartagis> günaydın ZippiDi
<zfmf> selam ahali
<varadero> selam zfmf
<ZippiDi> selam zfmf
<adil_> terminalde iso nasil calistirabilirim
<varadero> mount edicen yani
<varadero> cd ye felan mi yazican yoksa
<varadero> yada usb ye mi yazican
<adil_> hayir suan pc de thunar 1.0.0 diye bi dagitimm var
<adil_> varadero: bunun icinde
<adil_> ubuntu iso su
<adil_> var
<adil_> bunu kurmak istiyorum
<adil_> varadero: terminal ile yapabilir miyim bunu]
<ahmtblbl> arkadaşlar selam
<ahmtblbl> ubuntuya glom paketini indirdim ve kuruldu
<ahmtblbl> ama bir türlü çalıştıramadım
<ahmtblbl> kullanan arkadaş varmı acaba?
<varadero> ubuntu kuruyorum heyecanliyim
<ahmtblbl> ????
<ahmtblbl> varadero sen mi?
<varadero> he
<ahmtblbl> sen de heyecanlanırsan biz naparız :)
<varadero> sizde heyecanlanın
<varadero> :d
<ahmtblbl> peki
<ahmtblbl> heyecanlandım :)
<ahmtblbl> bu arada kurunca glom paketini de yükle bari :)
<ahmtblbl> ve neden çalışmaz bir bakıver
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> o ne
<ahmtblbl> filemaker türü bir proğram
<ahmtblbl> veritabanı ve görsel proğramlama
<varadero> konsoldami çalışıyor
<ahmtblbl> yoo
<varadero> e bende x yok :)
<ahmtblbl> paket yöneticisinden yükledinmi?
<varadero> ubuntu kurulmadi daha
<varadero> görsel arayüz yok
<varadero> kur dersem dünya kadar paket ister
<ahmtblbl> ya synaptic paket yöneticisinden yeni versiyonu varmış onuda kurdum
<ahmtblbl> onda da aynı sorun
<ahmtblbl> normal açılıyor
<ahmtblbl> veri tabanı hazırlanıyor falan derken kapanıp gidiyor
<varadero> komut satirindan
<varadero> çalıştır
<varadero> hata ne verio
<varadero> yazar oraya
<ahmtblbl> komut satırından nasıl çalıştırıcam ?
<varadero> proğramın adını konsol açıp oraya yaz
<varadero> yumşakça enter e bas
<ahmtblbl> open geliyor
<ahmtblbl> aynı şekilde açılıyor
<ahmtblbl> dosya seç yada yeni vri tabanı diyor
<ahmtblbl> template den bir şey seçiyorum
<ahmtblbl> initializing database data diyor
<ahmtblbl> ilerliyor ilerliyor ve...
<ahmtblbl> herşey kayboluyor
<ahmtblbl> bu glom bir yerde log tutmuyormudur
<varadero> ne kadar çok
<varadero> update  çıkmış 10.04.1 e
<varadero> allahdan 2 çıkacak
<kelalaka> selam
 * gezegenci slm
<BrozaC> slm
<gezegenci> BrozaC: nasılsın ?
<Fatih_M> hdtune benzeri sağlam bir program var mı bizim tarafta?
<BrozaC> ne yapacağını söylesen
<BrozaC> daha kolay olur cevap
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, hardiskimin sağlamlığını kontrol edeceğim
<BrozaC> fsck ile disk in sektörlerini kontrol edebilirsin
<BrozaC> lmsensors le de sıcaklık vb
<digitaloktay> smartmontools
<Fatih_M> dızt dızt ses geliyor hddden :)
<Fatih_M> gsmartcontol diye bir program var onunla uzatılmış tarama yaptım hata bulmadı
<Pars> arkadaşlar flv dosyalarını açamıyorum. bilgisi olan var mı?
<Pars> Totem Movie Player 2.32.0 ile denedim
<Pars> gnome-mplayer 0.9.9.2 ile de denedim ama açılmadı.
<Pars> ?
<BrozaC> flash yoktur
<utdmr> iyi akşamlar
<pajero1> sanada
<suigeneris> selam utdmr ve pajero1
<suigeneris> ve adını sayamadığım diğerleri
<utdmr> python için eric ide kullanan var mı? özellikleri çok güzel görünüyor, programı çalıştırmayı beceremedim bir tek :D
<utdmr> selam suigeneris ve pajero :)
<suigeneris> man eric?
<pajero> selamlar
<utdmr> suigeneris: yok gui programı zaten, bayağı karışık gibi duruyor, aslında anlatımı olacak bir şey değil, sanki tek tuşu varmış da bulamamışım gibi.
<suigeneris> o zaman man cartman
<suigeneris> ıyk
<suigeneris> yivrancım
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-03
<schutzstaffel> selam
<schutzstaffel> ubuntu açılışını standart debian açılışı biçimine nasıl getirebilirim?
<schutzstaffel> açılış resmi olmadan
<schutzstaffel> gnome login ekranı gelene dek yazılar akarak gelmeli
<schutzstaffel> denedim ancak en iyi sonuç boş siyah ekran oluyor
<ZippiDi> herkese günaydın...
<varadero> sanada
<ZippiDi> sağol
<varadero> günaydın
<zfmf> günaydin
<varadero> linux kurucam heyecanlıyım
<Kartagis> daha önce kurmamış mıydın sen linux? yoksa ben sazanlık mı yapıyorum?
<varadero> kurdum
<varadero> heyecanımın geçmesimi gerekiyor
<varadero> :)
<Kartagis> yo tabi ki değil
<Kartagis> ben de telefonumun yazılımını yükselteceğim heyecanlıyım
<Kartagis> 4.2.1 yapacağım
<Kartagis> 3.1.3 var üzerinde
<varadero> süper işte
<varadero> her gün heyecan
<varadero> :)
<varadero> dünden beri linux kurmuyordum
<varadero> 3 ayda 250 civarı linux kurucam
<varadero> bol bol heyecan
<Kartagis> bunun için redsn0w 0.9.6b6 gerekiyor
<zfmf> muaha:D
<zfmf> fazla heyecandan kalbin filan tutmasin :D
<varadero> he
<varadero> kavga ettim sabah sabah zaten
<varadero> sinirlendim
<zfmf> niye linux cd nimi caldilar :D
<zfmf> hehe
<zfmf> hayirdir
<varadero> yeni sunucular geldi
<varadero> app server olacaklar
<varadero> dedim bunlari amele gibi kurmayalım
<varadero> cloud clutser üzerine virtual kuralim
<varadero> taş gibi olsun
<varadero> her kezmi itiraz edip bir kulp bulur yahu
<varadero> kurucam şimdi kara düzen lvm bile koymicam
<varadero> alin a.k. kullanin
<zfmf> herkez kim
<zfmf> ne biliyorlarki allaa
<varadero> tın die bir sesle çınlattım ortalığı
<zfmf> muaha :D kurmuyom de kendileri kursun haha
<varadero> bana ne  a.k. bu yaşta möcera ya atılamam
<varadero> ne olsa suçu bana atacaklar bilmiyorum sanki
<zfmf> yazili iste :D
<varadero> yazısız iş yok zatende
<varadero> adamlar cloud mu anlaticam hepsi prof
<varadero> konuşurken şöyle bişi çıkmış düyorlar
<varadero> virtualize den korkuyorlar
<zfmf> niyeki
<varadero> birisi dioki vmware olsun
<varadero> farklı mimari olmasın
<varadero> öteki dio ödenek yok
<varadero> öbürü dio oracle e sormam lazim destekliyormu bunu
<varadero> ötekide sharing fs den sorun  çıkar dio
<varadero> öbürü de IO performans kaybı olur dio
<varadero> daha başkasıda makinaların üzerine başka server kurarsınız ben istemem dio
<zfmf> e bohum :D
<zfmf> neakdar söz hakki insan varmis bea:D
<varadero> evet
<varadero> 10 kişiden fazla itiraz eden
<varadero> bende dedim kuruyorum kara düzen
<varadero> redhat 5.6
<varadero> 1 saate kurarım alın kullanın
<varadero> öçok bile
<varadero> cloud kursam en az 2 gün kasıcam
<varadero> cloud u latvia ve prag a kurarim
<varadero> gavurlar kullansin
<varadero> türklerin neine
<varadero> onlarda neden hala geçmiyoruz die soruyorlar
<zfmf> :D
<zfmf> isi bilmeyipde atliyanlara kil olurum
<varadero> dötlerine sokarlar
<varadero> makinalardaki sistem kaynaklarını artık
<varadero> sanki App srv
<varadero> kullanabilecek o makinaları
<varadero> 20 sene sonra kurarlar
<zfmf> sorumluluk onlardaysa koy redhat in dibine gitsin :D bisi olursa ben demistim dersin :D
<varadero> aynen
<varadero> sizin orayı cloud cluster e geçirseler sende  itiraz edersin
<varadero> itiraf et
<varadero> :)
<varadero> konuş !
<zfmf> gelip yaparsan hic itiraz etmem valla :D
<varadero> asdasd
<varadero> 33 dk kalmış download
<zfmf> hatti hizlandirsinlar :D
<varadero> 800 Kbyte sn ile gelio
<varadero> yoğundur hatlar sabah sabah
<varadero> zfmf
<varadero> sen hi avalibility i biliyonmu
<zfmf> yok neidr o
<varadero> sormadım say
<varadero> :D
<zfmf> kelimenin anlamini soruyorsan biliyomda
<zfmf> prog filan sandim :d
<varadero> yo sunucularda
<zfmf> manasini biliyorum tabe lo okadarda kromuyum :d
<ZippiDi> arkadaşlar bu empathy'de freenode için irc kanal listesini neden alamıyorum? yardımcı olabilecek var mı?
<zfmf> nolmus hi ava. a :?
<ZippiDi> ?
<zfmf> ZippiDi:  sana degildi ;)
<ZippiDi> :D tamam anlam veremedim de birden kusura bakma
<ZippiDi> zfmf sen yardımcı olabilecek misin bu konuda?
<varadero> empaty chat için hiç kullanmadım
<zfmf> yok bende empahty yok
<zfmf> ama illa komutu vardir onu kullan :d
<varadero> mirc var bende
<varadero> :D
<ZippiDi> hım xchat var o da güzel de empathy kolayıma geldi şimdi bütün olduğu için
<ZippiDi> tek sorun şu kanal listesi
<varadero> xchat is everim
<varadero> napıcanki kanal listesini
<varadero> pek kullanışlı deil burada
<ZippiDi> evet cidden iyi bi yazılım xchat
<varadero> aha latvia ram upgrade i yapacakmış
<varadero> iş çıktı
<ZippiDi> ya opensource musicians kanalının tam adını hatırlayamadım da başka kanallara felan da bakacaktım felan genel meraklanma problemleri işte :D
<ZippiDi> sadece freenode ile alakalı olduğunu okumuştum bi ara ama şimdi başka sunucular için de kanal listesini alamıyorum garip bi durum
 * ZippiDi deneme (:
 * ZippiDi ses deneme 1-2
<zfmf>  "/list" yaz
<zfmf> gelsin tüm kanallar :d
<zfmf> baya uzun liste :d
<varadero> onuda openoffice e export et
<wingless> freenode'da biraz uğraştırır tabi, grep falan kullan ya da ben bakayım
<varadero> filter uygula
<varadero> asdklşfd
<ZippiDi> teşekkürler :D deneyim bi bakalım
<ZippiDi> "/list
<ZippiDi> Bilinmeyen komut: kullanılabilir komutlar için /help' e bak." :D
<ZippiDi> hay ben senin empathy gibi...
<zfmf> " ekleme
<ZippiDi> o yok zaten
<varadero> zfmf backup dan nefret ettiğime değinmişmiydim ?
<ZippiDi> çıktıyı yazabilmek için onu ekledim
<zfmf> ivet :D
<ZippiDi> yoksa komut olarak şey etti :D
<zfmf> ZippiDi:  bilmiyom :d ne ariyon söyle biz bakak :d
<Kartagis> * LIST :This command could not be completed because it has been used recently, and is rate-limited.
<Kartagis> * End of /LIST
<Kartagis> heh
<ZippiDi> msnde de kamerada da problem yaşatıyor bu empathy zatı ne sen başkasını görebiliyorsun ne başkası seni garip
<ZippiDi> büyük mü yazayım?
<ZippiDi> yine aynısı...
<zfmf> büyük kücük fark etmez
<ZippiDi> hım
<varadero> help yazip okudunmu ZippiDi
<ZippiDi> evet
<varadero> öyle bir ricada bulunuyordu proğram senden :)
<ZippiDi> :D çıktı vereyim mi
<varadero> almim :D
<varadero> xchat kur
<varadero> listeyi al kapa
<varadero> :)
<varadero> bir liste için bu kadar kasilmaz
<ZippiDi> "
<ZippiDi> /clear: geçerli görüşmeden bütün iletileri sil 10:55	
<ZippiDi> /topic <topic>: geçerli konuşmanın başlığını ayarla 10:55	
<ZippiDi> /join <chat room ID>: yeni bir sohbet odasına katıl 10:55	
<ZippiDi> /j <chat room ID>: yeni bir sohbet odasına katıl 10:55	
<ZippiDi> /nick <nickname>: geçerli sunucudaki rumuzunuzu değiştirin 10:55	
<ZippiDi> /me <message>: geçerli görüşmeye bir EYLEM iletisi gönder 10:55	
<ZippiDi> /say <ileti>: geçerli görüşmeye ileti gönder. Bu, bir '/' ile başlayan ileti göndermek için kullanılır. Örneğin: ''/say /join yeni bir sohbet odasına katılmak için kullanılır'' 10:55	
<ZippiDi> /help [<command>]: bütün desteklenen komutları göster. Eğer <command> (komut) tanımlanmışsa, kullanılış biçimini göster. "
<varadero> bilioz bu komutlari :d
<ZippiDi> e bilmiyorsun diye yazmadım ki zaten :D
<ZippiDi> empathy den aldığım iletiyi yazıyorum
<varadero> list mirc da da çalışıyor
<ZippiDi> burada yemedi
<varadero> kısmet
<ZippiDi> :D
<varadero> [10:55] * Now talking in #opensourcemusicians
<ZippiDi> taktım ben buna bugün bu meseleyi çözeceğim :D
<varadero> sigara içeyim ozaman
<zfmf> usta kanal listesini napcan
<zfmf> zaten 20000 üzeri kanal var :D
<zfmf> hangi birini bulcan :d
<zfmf> join et gitmek istedigin kanala :d
<zfmf> yada sor burda :D
<ZippiDi> yaşasın gedit ve ctrl+f yapacağız o zaman :D
<zfmf> bende sigara iceyim :d
<ZippiDi> ya lazım olmasa da taktım artık ben :D:D:D
<ZippiDi> du ben de yakayım
<ZippiDi> :D
<zfmf> bos seylere takma cok :D
<zfmf> zaman kaybi :d
<zfmf> yararli seyelre tak
<ZippiDi> sabahtan beri toplamda 5 konuya taktım empathy dahil 4'ünü çözdüm empathy kaldı
<ZippiDi> :D
<ZippiDi> cümleye virgül koymak lazımmış vay be :D şimdmi farkettim
<ZippiDi> askldlkasnd
<varadero> ben bi restart edim adettendir
<varadero> (Uptime) 1wk 17hrs 32mins 24secs
<ZippiDi> oha :D
<varadero> etmesemmi yoksa
<ZippiDi> varadero et bence yazık alete
<ZippiDi> hatta 5 dakika dinlendir
<ZippiDi> :D
<ZippiDi> bi nefes alsın
<varadero> atmicam vaz geçtim
<ZippiDi> ben dedim diye mi :S
<varadero> yok ya
<varadero> kapa aç
<varadero> bir sürü iş
<varadero> windows bu cirt pirt restart mi olur
<ZippiDi> hım download varsa kapatma da gerisi gereksiz şahsen tabi...
<zfmf> http://bit.ly/giGOdQ
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Official Google Blog: Microsofts Bing uses Google search resultsand denies it (at bit.ly)
<zfmf> bing google den kopyaliyo mus muaha malmi bunlar ya:d
<varadero> aha db down :)
<ZippiDi> :D yuh
<varadero> olay çıkıcak
<varadero> sdlşsdf
<zfmf> varadero:  kavga varsa bizde gelek :D
<varadero> beni bağlamıyo şu anki durum :d
<varadero> DBA ler sunucuyu up edio
<varadero> loglar temiz sistem de error yok
<varadero> durduk yere reboot etmiş server
<zfmf> durduk yere etmez ;)
<varadero> öyle :D
<varadero> bozulmuş desek
<varadero> yemezlermi
<zfmf> bozulmus uymaz :D
<zfmf> bozdunuz de bence :D
<ZippiDi> bu arada webcam sorunu empathy ile değil microsoft ile alakalı bi durummuş arkadaşlar. microsoft hayvanı sunucuları kapatmış sadece live messenger ile oluyormuş amsnde de problem varmış ilginç...
<varadero> cluster
<varadero> ulaşamadım karşıya dio
<varadero> :)
<varadero> network sorunu
<varadero> networkculer de bizden deil dio
<varadero> ANS1898I ***** Processed    83,000 files *****
<varadero> bitmez backup izdirabı
<Kartagis> telefon açılıyor bakalım
<Kartagis> bir de cydia'dan ultrasn0w kurarsak
<Kartagis> SIM kilidini açabiliriz
<zfmf> hangi telefon
<Kartagis> benimki
<Kartagis> :D
<Kartagis> iPhone
<ahmtblbl> herkese merhaba
<ahmtblbl> arkadaşlar glom paketini kuran ve çalıştıran kimse varmı acaba?
<varadero> ne glom muş :)
<ahmtblbl> sorma
<ahmtblbl> taktım kafaya
<varadero> linux ta olsam bakardim ama :)
<varadero> hata ne verioki
<ahmtblbl> varadero hata vermiyor
<varadero> sorun yok ozaman
<varadero> .)
<ahmtblbl> ya ilerlerken kapanıyor
<ahmtblbl> veri tabanını oluşturuyor
<ahmtblbl> işlemler devam ederken birden kapanıyor
<varadero> komut satirindan çalıştır
<varadero> konsolda kapanmadan önce error yazar
<ahmtblbl> dün de dedin
<varadero> %100
<ahmtblbl> normal penceresi açılıyor
<ahmtblbl> konsoldan nasıl çalıştırıcam
<ahmtblbl> ok
<ahmtblbl> çalışıyor
<ahmtblbl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561869/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ahmtblbl> varadero konsol çıktısı burada
<varadero> postgresql mi kullanıyor bu
<ahmtblbl> evet
<varadero> %80 language sorunu
<varadero> %20 postgre version uyumsuzluğu
<varadero> komutu verdiğin konsola git
<varadero> önce
<varadero> LANG=C
<varadero> de sonra çalıştır
<ahmtblbl> çalışmadı
<ahmtblbl> böyle bir dosya yada dizin yok
<varadero> gene mi aynı hata
<varadero> aasdsa
<varadero> yanlış yazmışsın
<varadero> LANG=C
<varadero> yaz sonra enter e bas
<varadero> sonra
<varadero> glom yaz
<varadero> sonra enter e bas
<varadero> şimdi oldu ?
<ahmtblbl> glom açıldı
<varadero> oke bak bakalim hata vircekmi delaanli
<varadero> ahmtblbl at Thu, 3 Feb 2011 12:08:59 +0000
<varadero> yazısını gördüm
<varadero> yanlış siteye  bakıyormuşum dumur oldum
<varadero> sdfşlksdf
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> varadero açıldı
<ahmtblbl> bir dakika
<ahmtblbl> tamam açıldı
<ahmtblbl> peki her seferinde böylemi açıcam varadero bunu?
<varadero> kıssa yol tıkladığın yeri editle
<varadero> glom yazisini
<varadero> LANG=C ; glom
<varadero> die değiştir
<varadero> bitti
<ahmtblbl> uygulamalar/ofis/glom  bunu nasıl editlerim
<wingless> glom.desktop gibi bir şey olacak
<ahmtblbl> başlangıç klasöründemi olur bu
<wingless> yok
<wingless> locate -ir ".*glob.*desktop"
<wingless> glom*
<varadero> üstüne sağ tıkla
<varadero> editle :)
<wingless> olmuyor bende öyle
<varadero> küfür et
<wingless> pis gnome kaka gnome
<varadero> ubuntu deilmi
<varadero> ?
<wingless> ubuntu
<ahmtblbl> evet
<varadero> bende oluyo öyle
<varadero> menunun en tepesine sağ tıck deneyin
<varadero> ?
<varadero> menuyu açtığınız yere
<wingless> tamam oluyormuş ordan
<varadero> dimi
<wingless> ben hep .desktop editliyordum
<varadero> komut satiri felan ne gereksiz şeyler
<ahmtblbl> tamam hallettim
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> teşekkürler
<ahmtblbl> proğram benim için hayal kırıklığı oldu
<varadero> neden
<s0u][ight> beyler xorgtan anlayan varmi?
<gsezen> slm
<varadero> slm
<varadero> ANS1898I ***** Processed 2,005,000 files *****
<varadero> backup dan nefret ediyorum
<gsezen> http://shoutcast.flashradio.info
<ubuntu-tr> Title: SHOUTCAST FREE INTERNET FLASH RADIO V5 | LISTEN ALL STREAMS FROM SHOUTcast Internet-Radio (at shoutcast.flashradio.info)
<nabukadnezar43> selam
<nabukadnezar43> java'yı nasıl update edebilirim
<nabukadnezar43> hem jdk hem jre'yi 1.6.0.23'e y
<nabukadnezar43> yükseltmek istiyorum
<nabukadnezar43> şu anda 1.6.0.20 yüklü
<BrozaC> java nin yenisini indir kur
<BrozaC> ?
<nabukadnezar43> jre-6u23-linux-x64.bin dosyasını indirdim de çalıştırdığımda sadece bir klasöre çıkarıyor
<nabukadnezar43> ubuntu göremiyor
<BrozaC> ubuntu wiki java
<ZippiDi> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/sun-java-community-team-sun-java6/
<BrozaC> yaz google a
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Sun Java6 Community PPA - Ubuntu-Tweak.com (at ubuntu-tweak.com)
<BrozaC> tarifnamesi var
<ZippiDi> burada ppa dan kurabilirsin
<BrozaC> ZippiDi gitti yaptı aynı işi
<ZippiDi> ne yaptım anlamadım?
<nabukadnezar43> ppa'daki 6.21
<ZippiDi> hım
<ZippiDi> peki
<nabukadnezar43> wikiye de baktım zaten ilk yaptığım işti o
<ZippiDi> peki bin dosyasını terminalden çalıştırınca ne yaptı?
<nabukadnezar43> bin nerdeyse oraya klasör açtı
<nabukadnezar43> içine attı dosyaları
<ZippiDi> betik felan yok mu içinde?
<nabukadnezar43> yok
<ZippiDi> java'nın klasörüne replace et diyeceğim de java'nın çökme olasılığı var neyse
<BrozaC> 10.04 se
<BrozaC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<ubuntu-tr> Title: LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<BrozaC> replace le olmaz
<BrozaC> konsoldan elle ayarlamak uzun iş
<ZippiDi> peki..
<nabukadnezar43> evet wiki eskimiş
<nabukadnezar43> lucidle beraber partner repolarına geçmiş sun java
<BrozaC> beni oraya wiki yönlendirdi
<BrozaC> :)
<adil_> selam, temel ubuntu kullanımı için bir döküman hazırlamam lazım içine neler yazmalıyım sizce?
<adil_> BrozaC, .
<adil_> BrozaC, fikirlerini bekliyorum :)
<BrozaC> oturup yazmalısın
<adil_> :D
<adil_> yazcam ama nelerden bahsedeyim o konuda
<adil_> fikir istiyorum
<BrozaC> bana sorma
<BrozaC> ben önce donanımı anlatırım
<BrozaC> sonra kernel nedir sonra shell nedir
<BrozaC> init
<BrozaC> die yavaş yavaş çıkarım
<adil_> onlara gerek yok.
<BrozaC> ozaman ben bilmem
<adil_> mesela yazdıklarımdan bazıları şöyle
<adil_> openoffice kullanımı
<BrozaC> o windows da da aynı
<BrozaC> ubuntu da yazmana gerek yoktu
<adil_> konsoldan, synapticten, yazılım merkezinde prog. kurulumu
<BrozaC> onuda yazmışlar zaten
<adil_> openoffice te sadece kelime işlemcinin .odt uzantısını anlattım zaten
<BrozaC> debian kullanım kartı var
<BrozaC> hepsi var
<BrozaC> bana uymaz öyle şeyler
<adil_> :)
<gsezen> Brozac anlamaz öyle şeylerden. :)
<ufuk_k> slm
<BrozaC> slm
<gsezen> http://greatbrewers.com/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: GreatBrewers.com | UNITING THE BEER COMMUNITY. (at greatbrewers.com)
<Pars> s.a. arkadaşlar.. doc dosyalarını açabileceğim. küçük bir yazılım var mı? openoffice hariç.
<Pars> text editör denedim ama olmadı..
<Pars> #ubuntu en iyisi :D
<Pars> How do I open doc files :P 2sn de cevap..
<Pars> iyi akşamlar..
<wingless> oha. daha önce de sorup kaçıyorlardı da 3 dakkada pes edeni ilk defa görüyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-04
<ZippiDi> günaydın
<varadero> günaydın
<dogukan> günaydın varadero
<varadero> dogukan şurdan 2 çay kap yiğenim
<ZippiDi> (:
<dogukan> varadero, :)
<varadero> çaycıdan gazeteleride iste
<dogukan> varadero, kernel derliyorum uğraşamam çayla :D
<varadero> sanki sırtında derlion
<dogukan> euheueh
<varadero> hızlı akıyomu ekrandan yazılar
<varadero> ?
<dogukan> evet?
<dogukan> nedenki?
<varadero> oku bakim ne yazıyo
<varadero> türkçe ama
<dogukan> fs ocfs2/dlm kalanını okuyamıyorum :D
<varadero> madem okuyamıyon ne bakıyon ekrana
<ZippiDi> ((((:
<dogukan> :D
<dogukan> kerneli derledikten sonra ne yapacağımı okuyorum :D
<varadero> çok saçma
<dogukan> nesisaçma?
<varadero> kerneli derledikten
<varadero> sonra ne yapacan sana kalmış
<varadero> adam nerden bilecekte yazacak
<dogukan> vmlinux ramdisk system.map'leri nereden kopyalayacağıma bakıyorum
<varadero> 1. Yeni Kernelle felanca filmi izle
<varadero> 2. Yeni kernelle Mail ine bak
<varadero> o derleme işleminin parçası
<varadero> :d
<dogukan> :D
<ZippiDi> (:
<varadero> bende kernel derlimmi
<varadero> ?
<varadero> yarıştırak mı pc leri kim daha hızlı derlio
<varadero> ?
<dogukan> olur :D
<varadero> kaç vurduruyon pc ye
<dogukan> vurdurmak?
<varadero> ne bilim arabayla karıştırdım
<dogukan> euheueh
<dogukan> varadero, işlemi ne?
<dogukan> işlemci*
<varadero> nehalmX 5670 12 core
<varadero> :D
<dogukan> ......
<dogukan> o ne yav :D
<dogukan> 12 core bide :D
<varadero> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47920
<varadero> 6 core da
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Intel® Xeon® Processor X5670 (12M Cache, 2.93 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI)with SPEC Code(s)SLBV7 (at ark.intel.com)
<varadero> iki tane birden var
<varadero> :)
<varadero> Hyoerthreading de var
<varadero> cpu info 24 dio
<varadero> :d
<dogukan> :D
<varadero> disk ne senin
<varadero> ?
<dogukan> disk?
<dogukan> harddisk mi? :D
<dogukan> 2 tane sata2 bir tane de ide var
<varadero> bende de  247 fiber 170 15K rpm SAS 4 SSD var
<dogukan> 15K rpm :O
<dogukan> 7200 benimkiler :D
<varadero> 247 tane fiber disk te
<varadero> 15 k rpm
<dogukan> varadero, sunucu falandır heralde o :D
<varadero> sunucu tabi
<ZippiDi> ((:
<varadero> başka makinada linux varda bizmi yarıştırmadık
<varadero> ama korkma
<varadero> HBA ler standart 16 Gbit den hızlı okuyup yazamıyorum diske
<varadero> neyine yarışıyoruz
<varadero> ?
<dogukan> varadero, ben yokum :D
<dogukan> tırstım :D
<varadero> neden mızıkçılık yapıyon
<ZippiDi> :D
<varadero> ozaman ben linux kullanmim
<varadero> başka bişi ile yarişim
<varadero> kernel derlemeyelim
<dogukan> 4 çekirdekli i7 ile nasıl yarışayım onla :D
<ZippiDi> win98 kur :D
<ZippiDi> ya da me :D
<dogukan> :D
<dogukan> varadero, sen şimdi başlayasan berabere biter heralde :D
<dogukan> modülleri derliyor şimdi benimki
<varadero> total memory = 65273 MB
<varadero> free memory = 60171 MB
<varadero> used memory = 5102 MB
<varadero> bak makina deiştirdim senin için
<varadero> haksızlık olmasın sana
<varadero> bunda 6 CPU var hem öteki gibi deil
<dogukan> :D
<ZippiDi> bişi sorayım mı alakasız olacak ama
<varadero> ZippiDi ?
<ZippiDi> ubuntu yu komple tekrar derleyip kurmak ne kadar sürer?
<varadero> 2 saat ile 2 hafta arasi
<ZippiDi> böyle bir şeyin bi anlamı var mı bi de yararı olur mu yani
<varadero> hiç bir anlamı yok
<varadero> dogukan
<varadero> yarışıyozmu
<varadero> kernel derlemek yok ama başka komutları yarıştırıcaz
<varadero> dogukan kaçma
<varadero> gel buraya
<varadero> 6 CPU ya düşürdüm diom
<ZippiDi> ben de katılayım diyorum ama sistemin içine ederim diye korkuyorum biraz acamiyim ((:
<dogukan> varadero, tamam :D
<varadero> hiç bi faydası yok
<varadero> dogukan 6 CPU lu makinayla yarışıyorum
<ZippiDi> acami (: acemi
<varadero> sonra mızıkçılık yapmayasın
<varadero> bash-3.2# uname -a
<varadero> AIX erp00 1 6 00F667B34C00
<varadero> bash-3.2#
<dogukan> varadero, şu kernel derlemesi itsin overclock yapayım yarışalım D
<varadero> 6 Tane Power 7 Core
<varadero> :D
<dogukan> bitsin*
<dogukan> öyle bile yetişemem ama olsun :D
<varadero> yeni aldık
<varadero> cillop gibi
<varadero> Power 7 CPU
<ZippiDi> amd phenom ii x4 955 ile şansım ne olur acaba :D
<ZippiDi> suyla soğutuyorum ama buz felan eklemem gerekir herhalde (:
<dogukan> amdlerdenhiç anlamam :)
<varadero> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POWER7
<ubuntu-tr> Title: POWER7 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<varadero> aşağıda 740 Express var
<varadero> o
<varadero> dogukan bak makinayıda yazdım
<varadero> 730 un 1 altındaki 740 expres
<varadero> s
<varadero> artık yan çizmezsin
<dogukan> :D
<ZippiDi> 16 core yazıyor orada??!! :S
<varadero> yarısını kapattım tırsmayın
<varadero> :)
<ZippiDi> byeee :D
<dogukan> bide underclock yap :D
<ZippiDi> bence de
<ZippiDi> (:
<varadero> ohoo
<varadero> çayı  beleşe getiremicez
<dogukan> :D
<varadero> ozaman normal pc yapem
<varadero> server kullanmıyayım
<varadero> ?
<dogukan> o olur
<dogukan> gerçi sizin normal pc'nizde hayvan gibidir de neyse :D
<varadero> model name      : AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
<dogukan> make modules hata verdi :P
<varadero> yok ya
<varadero> pc işte
<dogukan> :D
<varadero> [root@localhost ~]# free -m
<varadero>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<varadero> Mem:         15515      14810        705          0        458      11584
<varadero> -/+ buffers/cache:       2766      12749
<varadero> Swap:          101         97          4
<varadero> [root@localhost ~]#
<ZippiDi> ln2 ile overclock yaparsak yarışırız artık
<varadero> swap i  101 mb koymuşum hala gülüyom gördükçe
<varadero> :D
<dogukan> :D
<ZippiDi> bi de swap mı var :D
<varadero> tabiki
<varadero> yetmez swap
<varadero> normalde
<varadero>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<varadero> Mem:         10086       7470       2616          0         51        525
<varadero> -/+ buffers/cache:       6893       3192
<varadero> Swap:         6079       3545       2534
<ZippiDi> gerçi o kadar boyutta bi hafızanın neresine yazacağını düşürken swapa yazar zaten :D
<varadero> bak gördünmü swap i da bitirmiş
<varadero> e  ilk dediğim makina 48 GB ram di
<varadero> :)
<dogukan> :D
<dogukan> drivers/staging/cxt1e1 hata verdi varadero bu modulü nasıl iptal ederim menuconfig den bilgin var mı?
<varadero> yok tabiki
<varadero> google dan bakican neymiş bu
<varadero> menuconfig le ne kasiyon
<varadero> config dosyasi oluşmadımı
<varadero> içinde bul
<varadero> nano ile vi  ile
<dogukan> o da mantıklı hihi
<varadero> ben hep nano ile yaparım kernel config
<varadero> i
<varadero> daha kolay
<varadero> :D
<dogukan> CONFIG_CXT1E1=m
<dogukan> diyor
<dogukan> m yisilersem gider dimi?
<dogukan> daha önce hiç config'den birşey ayarlamadım da ondan :D
<dogukan> varadero,
<dogukan> ya da o satırı tamamen mi sileceğim?
<varadero> n de
<dogukan> şimdimi söylenir :D
<dogukan> o satırı silip devam ediyorum
<dogukan> biraz uyarı falan verdi ama iyi gidiyor :D
<dogukan> varadero, sorun oluşturur mu onu silmem
<varadero> o ciahz
<varadero> sende yoksa oluşturmaz
<dogukan> varadero, abi ramdisk'i nasıl oluşturacağım? mkinitcpio ve mkinitrd denedim ama öyle komut yokmuş
<varadero> asddf
<varadero> üzüldünmü
<dogukan> evet
<zfmf> selam millet
<ZippiDi> selam
<varadero> selam zfmf
<Fatih_M> pardus 2011'i deneyen oldu mu?
<Fatih_M> sanalda kurdum, kurulum için bayağı zaman geçti normalde böyle kurar mı bilemiyorum, grafiksel olarak gayet güzel
<Fatih_M> 2899 paket repolarda mevcut...
<masterblaster> normalde kurulum daha kisa suruyor
<Fatih_M> zemberek libreoffice'de çalışıyor gibi görünüyor
<masterblaster> uzunzamandir calisiyor
<Fatih_M> ubuntu'da çalışmıyor :)
<masterblaster> o ubuntunun problemi :)
<Fatih_M> sevdim
<Fatih_M> iyi geceler
<Pars> arkadaşlar harddiskin bir bölümüne ubuntu kurdum.  diğer bir kısmını ntfs ile biçimlendirip boş bıraktım.(dosya arşiv  vs. için) o bıraktığım boş alana windows kurmak istiyorum şu hatayı alıyorum: "windows, yükleme ölçütlerini karşılayan bir sistem bulamıyor" neden kaynaklanıyor olabilir? tşk.
<barbar__conan> boot işaretli partition olması lazım kurabilmen için
<Pars> anlamadım ?
<Pars> hocam şöyle yapsam olur mu? cd den ubuntuyu başlatsam. daha sonra vistayı kurmayı denesem ?
<Pars> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot    bu adresteki şu konu: "Install Ubuntu after Windows"
<Pars> buradan ne anladınız ?
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Dual Boot Ubuntu and Windows - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<barbar__conan> Pars: sıkıntı
<barbar__conan> windows
<barbar__conan> diskin tek boot bölümünde olmak istiyor
<barbar__conan> önce win kur
<barbar__conan> sonra ubuntu göm
<Pars> ok.. bios dan o boot u diğer diskte gösteremez miyiz?
<barbar__conan> disk ise sorun yok
<barbar__conan> partition ise
<barbar__conan> partition tablosunu düzenlemelisin
<barbar__conan> ama ye mi denemedim
<barbar__conan> bi bakmak lazım google dan
<Pars> ok. sağol.
<barbar__conan> rica ederim
<rutku> ubuntu duvar kağıdı http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/581304
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Wallpaper se inferno (#581304) - Wallbase.net (at wallbase.net)
<oktay-ibm> satanistmisin
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-05
<ozzi> mrb arkadaşlar
<kimi_21> herkese iyi akşamlar!
<BrozaC> slm
<wingless> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-06
<gezegenci> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<ahmet> selam herkese
<ahmet> var/www dizine erişim nasıl elde edebilrim ?
<ahmet> varadero: sen biliyorsun diyorlar ?
<sg|> merhaba herkeze
<BrozaC> snada
<datalay> hayirli aksamlar
<BrozaC> sanada
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-30
<varadero> slm
<gsezen> a.s.
<gsezen> varadero
<jeffisabelle> iyi akşamlar, windows media player stream'lerini ubuntu'da izlemenin yolu var mıdır? / nedir? radyo dinliyeceğim ama windows media player yüklü olmalı falan diyor
<jeffisabelle> test için http://radyo.hacettepe.edu.tr/
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-31
<varadero> slm
<talebe> slm
<talebe> acaba unity ve gnome 3 den başka bir masa üstü önerebilir misiniz ?
<talebe> sade stabil  olsun
<varadero> re
<talebe> varadero
<talebe> ubuntu 11.1o depo adresine web uzrinden nazıl ulaşırız
<varadero> soruyu anlamadım
<talebe> proğramları paket halınde indirmek istiyorum
<talebe> web uzerinden
<varadero> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<varadero> indirmek istediklerini bul indir
<talebe> sağol.
<talebe> tmm
<varadero> bağımlılıklarını unutma
<varadero> :)
<talebe> :D
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-01
<varadero> slm
<boraalper4> merhaba
<varadero> slm
<boraalper4> merhaba
<mehmetali> mrbbb
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-02
<hakan_>  selamlar arkadaşlar ubuntuda interneti çok ağır kullanabiliyorum hızlandırmanın çözümü nedir bu konuda yardımcı olurmusunuz ?
<yalin> ttnetle alaklidir belki? yavas oldugunu nerden biliyorsun?
<yalin> yani kiyaslama yaptin mi
<hakan_> yalin: evet winde çok hızlı ama pardus ve ubuntuya girdiğimde inanılmaz yavaşlıyor
<yalin> hmm wireless mi? belki driveri tanitmakta sorun vardir ?
<hakan_> yalin: nasıl yani otomatik tanıyor zaten diye biliyorum
<utdmr> hakan_: download hızı mı düşük sayfaların açılma hızı mı
<hakan_> şu anda mesela pardustan yazışıyorum
<utdmr> eğer sayfalardan ilk cevap geç geliyorsa dns sorun olabilir
<hakan_> utdmr: ikiside düşük
<badZeppelin> hakan_: wireless karti nedir? hangi surucuyu kullaniyor?
<hakan_> utdmr: winde sorun yok ama
<hakan_> badZeppelin: hangi sunucu derken ?
<badZeppelin> sunucu degil surucu
<hakan_> badZeppelin: hangi surucu derken ?
<badZeppelin> bilgisayardaki wireless donanimi nedir yani? hangi surucuyu kullaniyor? benim eski laptopumda linux kerneli ile gelen wifi suruculeri cok yavasti
<badZeppelin> manuel olarak eski madwifi suruculerini kuruyorum ona
<hakan_> badZeppelin: vallaha surucuya baktım ama göremedim nerden bakabilirim ona
<badZeppelin> lspci'da kartlari listeler. lsmod da suruculeri
<yalin> |grep ile de cekebilirsin
<hakan_> otomatk bağlandığım için araştırmadım hiç açıkçası
<yalin> istedigin surucuyu
<hakan_> paste yapacağım ama sayfa bile geç açılıyor:(
<hakan_> pasteyi gerçekleştiremediğim için özelden yapıştırdım bakabilirsin
<yalin> <hakan_> lspci
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
<yalin> <hakan_> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)
<yalin> <hakan_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<yalin> <hakan_> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<yalin> <hakan_> 05:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
<yalin> <hakan_> 05:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
<yalin> <hakan_> 05:01.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<yalin> <hakan_> 05:01.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
<yalin> bunu diyor arkadas
<yalin> <yalin> <hakan_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<yalin> bu sanirim sey
<hakan_> bunun için ne yapmam gerek acaba
<yalin> hakan_ : yeni update gosteriyor mu update manager ?
<hakan_> evet
<yalin> e yapsana update
<yalin> belki driver yukler
<hakan_> deniyorum bakalım
<hakan_> yalin: sen ne kullanıyorsun
<yalin> suan win7
<yalin> ubuntu da kurulu da
<yalin> gecen haftaya kadar yillarca winxp kullandim, ilk defa win7 ile tanistim
<yalin> onun icin bakiyorum biraz :D
<hakan_> hıı ubuntu güzeldir ama ultimate edition 3.0 kullan o çok güzel ve kullanımıda kolay gibi
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-03
<subay^^> laptop ları wireless olarak kullanamk için gerekli programın adını hatırlayan var mı?
<subay^^> laptop ları wireless verici olarak kullanamk için gerekli programın adını hatırlayan var mı?
<Paspanukas> selamun aleyküm
<Paspanukas> :D
<Paspanukas> ssaasas
<Paspanukas> as
<Paspanukas> dasd
<Paspanukas> a
<Paspanukas> sd
<Paspanukas> a
<Paspanukas> sd
<Paspanukas> a
<Paspanukas> sd
<Paspanukas> a
<Paspanukas> d
<Paspanukas> a
<Paspanukas> sd
<gsezen> s.a.
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-04
<Algo> Why do Turkish people look so different? There is so much variance
<Algo> is there an explanation for this?
<Algo> Kartagis mehmetali thiras
<mehmetali> Kartagis: senin niye gözün gara?
<mehmetali> gibi bir soru olmuş bu :)
<mustafaerhan> selam
<mustafaerhan> iyi akşamlar.
<mustafaerhan> ubuntuda kullandığınız faydalı yazılımlar ile ilgili bilgi almak istiyorum. nelerdir ne işe yararlar.
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-28
<akar1m> hadi size iyi geceler
<akar1m> yarın görüşürüz
<akar1m> herkese günaydın
<akar1m> arkadaşlar
<akar1m> iyi bir hafta dilerim
<akar1m> beyler müjdemi isterim
<akar1m> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=37806.0
<akar1m> daha dün konuşmuştuk kanalda estw ile
<akar1m> şu an steam'i açtım beta cs yi indiriyorum
<akar1m> umarım devamı gelir
<akar1m> cs go epey güzel grafiklere sahip
<akar1m> www.utorrent.com
<akar1m> sadece bende mi açılmıyor acaba
<akar1m> yoksa sizde de aynı sorun var mı ?
<akar1m> dünden beri ulaşamıyorum sayfaya
<ogny> acilmiyor
<ogny> daha once de olmustu
<akar1m> eveeeeet, cs beta indirme işlemi sona erdi.
<ogny> uygulamayi indireceksen
<ogny> bulursun bir sekilde
<akar1m> teşekkür ederim ogny
<ogny> eyv. rica
<akar1m> bakalım beta sürüm nasılmış linuxta
<akar1m> :( cs yi açtım direk yeşil ekran geldi
<ogny> cs nedir?
<ogny> counter strikke mi?
<ogny> banlieue: soldaki bardaki icon executable demek, sistem tepsisi degil
<ogny> o ikondan geri getiremen, emrahnzm dedigi gibi, systray-sistem tepsisi kullanican
<banlieue> pidgin'i kapatırım
<banlieue> ama yeniden pidgin'e bastığımda solda eski program açılır
<banlieue> yeni bir pidgin değil
<banlieue> ogny: beni hiç anlamıyorsun la
<banlieue> niye böyle olduk ogny
<banlieue> allah belanı versin
<banlieue> asdfasdf
<ogny> banlieue: o solda dedigin
<ogny> unity bar di mi
<ogny> ordaki hotot simgesine sag tikla bi ozellikleirni bak
<banlieue> solda duran bar işte
<banlieue> hani ubuntu yazılım sistemi filan var
<ogny> aga isim var su an baglananam
<ogny> *baglanamam
<ogny> kafana gore takil
<ogny> hotot'u 1000kere actiri
<ogny> unity'e
<ogny> irgalamiyor beni
<ogny> :)
<ogny> alla belami verecek szaten
<ogny> sayende
<banlieue> o zaman baştan yazmayacan
<banlieue> lanet olası
<ogny> dfasfdasf
<ogny> sanki ben degil sen isyerindesin
<ogny> bu ne gerginlik mubarek
<akar1m> cs evet counter strike
<akar1m> banlieue:
<akar1m> BNC mi kullanıyorsun sen dostum
<banlieue> bnc nedir hacu
<akar1m> bouncer
<akar1m> irc için
<akar1m> sen yokken kanalda o bot duruyor otomatik
<banlieue> o dediğin ne bilmiyorum
<akar1m> sen girince o çıkıyor
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> tmm
<banlieue> yok sanmam
<banlieue> hani pidhin'de hide chat uygulamasını kullanıyorum
<banlieue> o bir haltlar yiyorsa bilemeyecün
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> senn offline iken
<akar1m> burda yazılanları göremiyorsun değil mi
<akar1m> göremiyorsan kullanmıyorsun demektir :)
<banlieue> deneyelim istersen
<akar1m> olur
<banlieue> ben çıkayım arkamdan söv
<akar1m> :)
<akar1m> sana sövüyorum
<akar1m> balieue
<akar1m> hey hadi gel kanala geri :)
<akar1m> çok pis sövecem gelmezsen :D
<akar1m> evet sen yokken 3 satır yazdım
<akar1m> görebildin mi bişiyler
<akar1m> ?
<banlieue> 09:43:38) akar1m: çok pis sövecem gelmezsen :D
<banlieue> (09:43:47) akar1m: evet sen yokken 3 satır yazdım
<banlieue> bunları gördüm sadece
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> sövdüğüm kısımları görmemene sevindim
<banlieue> :D
<akar1m> :)
<akar1m> benim pc de dandik değil ki
<akar1m> neden yeşil ekran geldi anlayamadım
<akar1m> pc bu
<akar1m> http://www.sony.com.tr/product/vaio-e-serisi/vpceb3z1e-bq
<akar1m> beyler kullandığım ekran kartına ait
<akar1m> ati driver ın detaylarına sürüm bilgisi vs. terminalden hangi komutla ulaşabilirim
<akar1m> beyler şu anda "amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run" isimli bir sürücü indirdim
<akar1m> rar dan çıkarttım
<akar1m> ati.com'dan ekran kartım için son driver bu
<akar1m> bunu çift tıklayıp açtığımda pypar açılıyor bazı yüklemeler yapıyor ama
<akar1m> ati catalyst centera gidip baktığımda hala eski driver versionu görüyorum
<ogny> :D
<genc> slm
<ElixirVitae> Slm kanal.
<genc> as
<ozcanesen> a.s
<command> selamlar
<ogny> a.s
<ozcanesen> arkadaşlar laptopta grub ve çeşitli sistemlerin kurulu oldu hdd'yi söküp hdd'yi taşınabilir diske çeviren bir kasanın içerisine koydum, şimdi o aleti usbden taktığımda onun içerisinde boot oluyor grub falan sorunsuz ama hali hazırda boot olmuş bir sisteme bunu taktığımda içerisindeki partitionları mount edemiyor, nasıl mount ederim bunları?
<command> klavyeyi kullan ozcanesen
<ozcanesen> command, nasıl yani
<command> nasıl bağlıyorsun diskleri ?
<command> otomatik mi ?
<ozcanesen> şimdi sistem açık mesela
<ozcanesen> taktım usbden
<ozcanesen> hiçbirşey mount etmedi
<ozcanesen> normal bir usb disk bağlasam onu mount ederdi
<command> fdisk -l
<command> ne verşyo
<ozcanesen> sadece /dev/sda
<command> nası yani
<ozcanesen> yani laptopun şuanki diskini görüyor
<ozcanesen> usbden taktığımı /sdb olarak görmüyor
<command> ozcanesen:
<command> root olarak fdisk -l
<ozcanesen> evet root olarak da sadece /dev/sda listeledi
<ozcanesen> usbden taktığım yok ortalıkta
<command> diski neyle bölldün sen
<command> gpdisk mi ? mbr mi
<ozcanesen> usbden bağladığım disk önceden laptopun içerisindeydi yani mbr olması gerek
<command> gparted ile bak bide
<command> ogny: gdisk
<pwl> arkadaşlar bir sorunum var.
<command> haydi sor sor
<pwl> :D
<pwl> şu başlıkta yazdım
<pwl> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=37802.new#new
<pwl> :D
<command> yeni nesil işlemciyle bütünleşik ekran kartı olan mı acaba intelin ?
<pwl> bana mıydı bu soru ?
<command> evet
<pwl> yok o başlığı açan arkadaşın sorduğu soruyu okudun sanırım sen dostum
<pwl> en alttaki ileti bana ait
<pwl> nick burdakiyle aynı pwl
<pwl> Bende bugün eski ATI ekran kartı sürücümü güncellemek istedim. Başladım araştırma yapmaya. Ati'nin websitesinden nasın yapılacağına dair dokümanlar okudum. root olarak terminalden orada kuruluma ilişkin verilen komutları girdim, kendimce *bir şeyler yaptım. Ama en sonunda kendi kullanıcı hesabımı uçurdum. sanırım startx komutunu verdikten sonra oldu bu olay.
<pwl> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx kısmından "Unofficial Wiki for the AMD Linux Driver " yazan yerdeki komutları uyguladım ama şu an o sayfayı açamıyorum...
<pwl> Uyguladığım komutlar bu *bağlantıda yer alıyor. Yardımlarınızı rica ediyorum :D
<command> pwl: deneyim sahibi değilsin anlaşılan depoda zaten amd paketi var neden elle bir daha kurma gereği duydun ?
<pwl> depoda olduğunu bilmiyordum.
<pwl> evet deneyim sahibi değilim
<pwl> kurcalıyorum işte yavaş yavaş öğreniyorum
<pwl> :D
<pwl> nasıl düzeltebilirim acaba?
<command> depodaki sürücüyü kur bi zahmet sorunun düzelecektir
<pwl> eski kullanıcı hesabıma giriş yapamıyorum
<pwl> şifremi giriyorum entera basıyorum
<pwl> yok
<pwl> girmiyor
<pwl> :S
<pwl> kendi hesabıma girsem o dediğini uygulayacağım.
<command> sil sisrtemi yeniden kur o halde
<pwl> silmeden kurtarma şansımız var mı
<pwl> bir komut falan
<pwl> guest accounttayım şu anda
<pwl> burdan müdahale edebilme şansım var mı ?
<command> http://img.onedio.com/img/719/bound/1r1/510670035d7f3d756d00001b.jpg
<command> şifreni ne ara değiştirinde giremyon
<pwl> dostum
<pwl> şifremi değiştirmedim
<pwl> sadece ekran kartımı güncellemek isterken root user olarak bazı komutlar girdim. Bu komutlar arasında startx isimli bir komut daha vardı
<command> pwl: sorun pebkac
<command> sana dahada yardımcı olamam
<command> yeniden kurmak en mantıklısı
<pwl> onu girdikten sonra sistem default boş bi ubuntu ekranı geldi
<pwl> pebkac nedir ?
<command> google ?
<pwl> command isimli arkadaşın pebkac sorunu dediği sey klavye sorunu sanırım
<pwl> birde sanal klavyeden deneyelim bakalım
<pwl>  PEBCAK is "Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard"
<ozcanesen> ahahahah
<ozcanesen> sanal klavye ile denemek en faydalısı
<ozcanesen> pwl, command haklı sistemi yeniden kurmalısın
<ozcanesen> yıllardır ubuntu kullanırım
<ozcanesen> ekran kartı kuracağım zaman hala afallarım
<ozcanesen> çünkü ne kernella ne ubuntuyla alakalı sorunlar çıkartırlar
<pwl> :D
<pwl> durum bu kadar ciddi yani :)
<pwl> sıçtım:D
<ozcanesen> yok yedekleyip format atacaksın
<ozcanesen> diğer sistemlerde hep yapılan birşey
<ozcanesen> linux dağıtımlarında da yapılabiliyor bazen
<ozcanesen> böyle kapalı kaynak sürücülerin çıkardığı sorunlar için :)
<ozcanesen> format atmadan da yapılamaz mı? tabi ki yapılır ama kimse oturup uğraşmaz onunla sanıyorum
<pwl> ya user hesabıma ulaşamıyorum ki yedekliyim :D
<pwl> neyse deneyecez artık gene gelirim :D
<pwl> sağolun
<pwl> :D
<pwl> cıvık sıçtım. ben daha ekran kartımı falan güncellemem mis gibi calısıyodu :D
<Conqueror> fb'ye bağlanamıyorum ilginç :S
<Conqueror> ping'lere karşılık veriyor oysaki
<command> arkamdan atan ldu mu
<command> muahehahea
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<Conqueror> a.s
<Conqueror> ElixirVitae, cia için mi çalışıyorsun, mossad için mi?
<Conqueror> bana mossad'cısın gibi geldi de... hayırlısı
<ElixirVitae> Hö?
<ElixirVitae> Çalışacaksam Massachusetts Institute of Technology için çalışırım.
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<Conqueror> hehehe
<Conqueror> tamam sen kesin cia'densin
<ElixirVitae> >no comment.
<banlieue> beyler counter strike beta kurdum fakat 60 fps'ye sabitlendi
<banlieue> acep vsync mi açık?
<banlieue> nasıl kapatabilirim?
<ElixirVitae> Linux Steam mi?
<banlieue> evet ElixirVitae
<ElixirVitae> CompizConfigManager dan değiştirmen gerekiyor galiba, ama emin değilim.
<banlieue> peki nasıl yenileyebilirim ElixirVitae?
<banlieue> restart mı atayım
<ElixirVitae> Ekran kartı nedir?
<ElixirVitae> NVidia mı?
<banlieue> intelovic
<ElixirVitae> banlieue, hem compiz hem de graphic driver ayarlarını değiştirmen gerekebilir.
<banlieue> kapatıp restart attım ama yemedi
<ElixirVitae> Compiz için restarta gerek yok "compiz --replace" yeterli.
<ozcanesen> cs ne kadar steamde?
<hanzala> laptop ıçın hangı ubuntuyu kurabılırım acab
<Conqueror> laptop'ın özellikleri nedir?
<hanzala> 32 bıt,
<hanzala> ıntel celeron cpu 800
<hanzala> 2gb ram
<hanzala> bu
<Conqueror> lubuntu kurun
<hanzala> sagol abı
<ogny> slm
<ozcanesen> ogny, slm
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> burda ucret karsılıgı domaın alıp sıte acabılecek bırı varmı acaba
<etsw> www.sadecehosting.com
<hanzala> sagolasın abı
<etsw> rica ederim :)
<etsw> hizmeti güzel
<etsw> umarim isine yarar
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> selcuk sarac
<ogny> komisyon mu veriyo etsw :)
<etsw> yok ya ben ordan aliyordum guzel hizmeti var herkese oneriom
<etsw> tanimiom sahiplerini :)
<ogny> eyv
<ogny> ben orda calistim
<ogny> 1 yil kadar
<ogny> iyidir bilirim
<etsw> ne yapiyordun orda
<etsw> donanim kisminda mi
<ogny> destekciydim
<ogny> genelde cagri aliyodum ticket aciyodum
<ogny> ama bu kanal loglaniyor
<ogny> daha fazlasini yazamam
<etsw> he anladim. bu sene donanim staji yapcaz da daha biyer ayarlamadim. napcam onu da bilmiom
<ogny> yaz istiyosan onlar
<ogny> aciklar bu konulara
<ogny> her yaz birileri gelirdi stajda
<etsw> bi denerim sansimi herhalde
<ozcanesen> ogny, ben de o firmadan bir kere paket alacaktım kredi kartından para çekmeden paketi açtı
<ozcanesen> iki üç kere denedim hep açtı paketi
<ozcanesen> sonra ticket atıp bildirdim bozuk yapmışınız otomasyonu diye
<ozcanesen> başka biri olsa sömürürdü ben iyi çocuğum tabi
<etsw> oyle durumda ben sirket sahibi olsam
<etsw> bildirene sinirsiz verirdim
<ogny> haha
<ogny> c
<ogny> tiniyetini s2m
<ogny> pardon
<etsw> ahahahah
<akar1m> selam beyler
<etsw> as
<akar1m> naber etsw
<etsw> iyidir senden naber
<akar1m> dün konuþmuþtuk ya
<akar1m> iyidir ya
<akar1m> ne olsun
<akar1m> cs beta hakkýnda
<akar1m> forumda baþlýk açmýþlar
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> þu an aktif
<ozcanesen> kaç $?
<ozcanesen> alalım hemen
<akar1m> bilmiom:ÐP
<etsw> ne bu dediginiz anlamadim
<etsw> cs beta ne
<ozcanesen> counter strike
<akar1m> valla
<akar1m> ben denedim
<etsw> he tamam dünkü muhabbeti hatirlayamadim linux steam mi diyorsunuz
<akar1m> ubuntuda
<akar1m> açýlmadý
<akar1m> indirdim
<akar1m> önceden indiremiyoordum
<akar1m> dahi ama indirdim sabah
<akar1m> yeþil ekran falan geldi
<etsw> hmm arkadasim virtual windows kurup cs oynamis cok verimliydi dedi
<etsw> oyle deneseydin
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> yok valla denemedim :D
<akar1m> linuxta deneyecem
<akar1m> windows falan olmaz :D
<akar1m> senn ne yaptýn
<akar1m> wicd  denedin mi dediðimi
<etsw> :(
<etsw> :((((((
<etsw> deneyecem ama bu gece söz
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> dene ya düzelir bence wifi'ýn
<ElixirVitae> akar1m, encoding in nedir?
<ElixirVitae> Türkçe karakterlerde problem var.
<etsw> evet
<akar1m> ya su anda win7den yaziyorum bundaki irc epey eski
<akar1m> nasi duzeltirim bilmiyorum
<akar1m> encoding ayarýda yok bunda :(
<etsw> solda ustten View var
<etsw> ordan Font sec
<etsw> utf8 yap
<akar1m> ððüüü
<akar1m> ?
<akar1m> düzeldi mi
<genc> pidgin kullan win linux farketmez
<etsw> hayir
<etsw> utf8 yap ama hem
<akar1m> benim bu özel irc :D
<etsw> encode hem decode yap
<akar1m> utf 8 yok ki
<etsw> ne var
<akar1m> oyle bi ayar yok
<akar1m> soliyim olanlarý
<ozcanesen> yıl olmuş 2013 hala utf-8 kullanamayan program mı kaldı ya
<etsw> o zaman baya eski
<akar1m> tools - font - script var
<etsw> 6.03 diyor versiyonuna
<akar1m> Turkish var Greek Var falan
<akar1m> eski de ne kadar eski bilmem renkleri falan cok iyi deistirmeedim bende
<ogny> iyi geceler
<etsw> iyi geceler
<akar1m> su an cs macýndayým :)
<akar1m> 5vs 5
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-29
<akar1m> cs global offensive baya guzel olmus grafik acisindan ama
<akar1m> oyun yalan dolan ya adam ziplayark falan vuruyor
<ElixirVitae> Khaled Mardam Bey 2013 de mi yazdı mirc i ozcanesen?
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<akar1m> acaba su an benim kullandigim bu
<akar1m> irc versionuna font ekleme sansim var mi ?
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, dmi öyle de bişey var ama güncelleme diye de bişey var :)
<etsw> olmasi lazim da zahmetli is, ingilizce karakter kullan hem alisirsin
<etsw> suan turkce karakterler iceren bir yazi ver, ingilizce karakterli halinden daha yavas yazarim
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> ya bana kalsa hep ingilizce karakterler kullanirimda sonra aliskanlik yapiyor forumlarda falan olmuyor
<akar1m> ubuntu camiasýnda falan duzgun turkce kullanmak onemli :D
<etsw> tabi oyle bir sey var di mi camia filan
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> beyler ubuntu kurtarma kipi recovery mode diye mi geciyor ?
<etsw> onu bilmiom da akar1m diom ki
<etsw> ubuntu cd'sini taksam, repair diye bisey yok mudur ki fabrika ayarlarina döndüren onu yapsam wireless'im icin
<etsw> en basa dönsün cünkü ben cok karistirmistim
<etsw> üniversiteden torrent indirecem diye baya bi karman corman etmistim proxy filan
<akar1m> valla bilmiyorum
<akar1m> ben yeniyim ubuntu da ya
<akar1m> pek bilmem
<akar1m> :)
<akar1m> hic bilmem desem :)
<akar1m> daha dogru olur
<akar1m> cok seviyorum ama super bi os
<etsw> he la ben de
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> haahh gene yenildik cs g0' da :D
<akar1m> ahahah
<etsw> oyle oyle..
<akar1m> cs:go'dan sonra cs 1.6 grafikleri kare kare geliyor insana bi degisik :P
<anonymous_> slm
<anonymous_> hayırlı  geceler
<ozcanesen> anonymous_, sağol sana da
<etsw> aha hacklencez
<anonymous_> :D
<anonymous_> yok be hacı
<anonymous_> ne hacki
<anonymous_> alakam yok
<anonymous_> neyse hayırlı  geceler
<ElixirVitae> Problem şu ki; alakası olan da alakam yok der.
<anonymous_> kib
<anonymous_> Allah'a emanet olun
<ElixirVitae> \o anonymous_.
<akar1m> etsw
<etsw> he
<akar1m> napýyon :D
<etsw> gece 5 de kime godaddy'den mail gelir ya
<akar1m> ne alaka ya godaddy den domain mi aldin
<akar1m> aldiysan gelebilir :D
<etsw> yoo
<etsw> hic almadim hayatimda
<etsw> ama %80 e varan indirimler varmis
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> iyi bir indirim oraný
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> dizi izliyorum bende
<akar1m> daha dogrusu ara vermistim hangi bolumde kaldigimi bulmaya calisiyorum :D
<etsw> hangisi
<akar1m> homeland
<akar1m> s1e10
<akar1m> dayým:D
<etsw> duymadim
<etsw> steam accountun ne
<akar1m> akar1m
<akar1m> sende var mi steam account
<etsw> ekliyim
<akar1m> ekle tabii
<akar1m> sende hangi oyunlar var steam de
<akar1m> bende bi tek cs var :D
<akar1m> baskada almadim almam :D
<akar1m> he bi de 9 tl oldugu icin modern warfare 2 almistim o var :D
<etsw> dota 2 vereyim sana
<etsw> 29 $
<etsw> ankara mi
<etsw> joker var
<akar1m> yok ya
<akar1m> ben oynamam dota mota
<akar1m> evet ekledim seni
<akar1m> hangi episode de kaldigimi buldm
<akar1m> arkadaslar cs ye cagirdi ona giricem  :D
<etsw> tamam iyi eglenceler
<akar1m> saol
<akar1m> sende al 9 dolar mý ne
<akar1m> cs ya da 14 dolar falan
<akar1m> gelirsin D:
<etsw> cs arkadas var verecek ama istemedim
<etsw> istiyorsan alayim oynariz
<akar1m> cs global offensive verecekse al
<akar1m> atarz
<etsw> evet go
<etsw> bizimkiler de oynuyor zaten
<etsw> cogu zaman yetniliyor ama olsun
<akar1m> tmm al arkadasýn madem veriyo
<akar1m> aticagimiz zaman gelirsin
<akar1m> iyi sariyo
<akar1m> bizde hep yeniliyoz ya
<akar1m> cok nadir yendigimiz
<akar1m> bazen cok komik oluyo cok sariyor
<etsw> :D skype filan da oynuyor sanirim bizimkiler
<akar1m> nasi ya
<etsw> skypedan konusup atiyorlar iste oyun
<akar1m> hm ok
<akar1m> herkese günaydın
<Kartagis> günaydın akar1m
 * Kartagis is playing The Beatles - I Need You
<turgay> salam
<Kartagis> selam turgay
<akar1m> Kartagis: müsaitsen birşey danışabilir miyim
<Kartagis> tabii
<akar1m> ekran kartı sürücümü güncellemek istiyorum
<akar1m> gerekli sürücüyü indirdim
<akar1m> ATI kullanıyorum
<akar1m> kurulum yapmadan önce bu işlemleri
<akar1m> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide#Before_you_start
<akar1m> pardon 1. öncelik olarak bunları http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<akar1m> ikinci öncelik olarak ise http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide#Before_you_start
<akar1m> bunları mı uygulamalıyım ?
<akar1m> ben ubuntuyu 2009 dan beri kullanıyorum ama devamlı kullanıcısı değilim
<akar1m> arada eser kullanırım arada 3-5 ay hiç kullanmadığım olur
<akar1m> 2009da 9.04 ile başlamıştım sanırım o zamandan bu zaman çok iyi yönde gelişimini sürdürmüş
<akar1m> herşey daha otomatik olmuş. daha çok GUI var her işlemde
<akar1m> acemi olduğum için sorarak yapmak istiyorum.
<akar1m> yoksa sorun çıkıyor bütün tadım kaçıyor.
<Kartagis> ben sadece takıp kullanmaya başlamıştım
<Kartagis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Kartagis> bunu da okuyabilirsin
<akar1m> tmm bakalım
<akar1m> sağolasın
<akar1m> gimp kullanmayı öğrenmeye çalışıyorum şimdi
<akar1m> sağda solda çektiğim fotoları screenshot aldıklarımı crop etmeyi falan
<akar1m> forumlarda vermek için lazım oluyor
<akar1m> aldığımız hataları şak diye göstermek amacıyla :P
<ogny> Kartagis: slmz
<akar1m> bu arada cep telefonuna ubuntu kuran var mı arkadaşlar ?
<Kartagis> selam ogny
<akar1m> ogny: bize selam yok mu baba :P
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca, sen gecen 2 dk.lik mevzu ddediydin ya, hatirlion mu?>
<Kartagis> drupal?
<ogny> akar1m:yahua daama bise dicektim ondan oyle oldu, kusura bakma :)
<ogny> Kartagis: yes agam
<akar1m> ooo drupal ha
<Kartagis> hatırlıyormuşum ;)
<akar1m> çok iyi bi cms ya. :)
<Kartagis> akar1m: kullanıyor musun?
<akar1m> kullandım bi ara
<akar1m> bitirme projem için lazım olmuştu
<akar1m> estafurullah ogny ne kusuru takılıyorum =)
<Kartagis> akar1m: #drupal-tr kanalına bekleriz
<akar1m> aynı irc server ı üzerinde mi
<Kartagis> burada evet
<akar1m> tmm geldim artık ordayımm dostum
<akar1m> biraz önce meraktan 12.04 LTS ile 12.10 arasındaki kıyaslamaları okuyordum
<Kartagis> LTS'den vazgeçme
<akar1m> 12.04 LTS her ne kadar uzun soluklu olcaksa da kullanıcılar genelde güncel dağıtımları tercih ediyorlar
<akar1m> valla 12.04 LTS'ydi benimki
<akar1m> forumdan bir kaç arkadaşa danıştım
<akar1m> 12.10 geçmiş onlar bende geçtim
<akar1m> =)
<Kartagis> benimki 12.04
<akar1m> 2gün önce benimkide 12.04 dğ
<akar1m> dü
<akar1m> bıktım güncelledim =)
<Kartagis> BT'nin kuralı: Çalışıyorsa elleme
<akar1m> ahahhahah yok artık hocam :D
<akar1m> valla o kural hiç bana göre değil
<akar1m> kimisi bozmak için yaratılmıştır
<akar1m> eğer zamanım varsa ve gerçekten meraklıysam bozmakta ve bozarak incelikleri öğrenmekte üstüme yoktur
<akar1m> o konuda yetenekliyim Kartagis :)
<Kartagis> heh
<akar1m> drupal'ı wordpress kadar çok kullanmadım açıkçası
<akar1m> ama drupal sanki wp den baya baya iyi gibi
<akar1m> yanılıyor muyum acep
<Kartagis> tabii ki yanılmıyorsun
<Kartagis> wp'de en basitinden içerik tipi yaratmak için bin türlü takla atıyorsun
<Kartagis> php bilmen lazım
<turgay> uzaya gidem maymun yaşamaktaymış
<akar1m> nasıl yani demek istediğini tam idrak edemedim.
<Kartagis> iran uzaya maymun göndermişti
<akar1m> wp de değişiklik için php ye hakim olmak gerek bunu tecrübe ettim.
<akar1m> turgay: ın dediğni anladım yahu =)
<akar1m> drupal da durum nasıl ?
<Kartagis> durum derken?
<akar1m> daha mı kolay
<akar1m> yönetimi
<Kartagis> drupal'de içerik tipi yaratmak için tek tuşa basıyorsun
<akar1m> birşeyler eklemesi fln
<akar1m> hımmm
<akar1m> anladım. süpermiş
<akar1m> drupal epey de eski bu işte
<akar1m> wp den fln çok çok önceydi
<akar1m> sanırsam
<Kartagis> 2000
<turgay> uzaya fare maymun köpek kedi çıktı çıkmayan türkiye kaldı sadece :)
<turgay> ben ses alamıyorum
<turgay> ne yapmalıyım
<turgay> bir yol gösterecek varmıdır
<turgay> ses kartınız tanınmadı uayrısı veriyor
<turgay> ana kartım asus
<akar1m> valla turgay
<akar1m> sana tavsiyem
<akar1m> direk ubuntu kanalına bağlan
<akar1m> orda yaz sorununu
<turgay> direkt ubuntu+1 mi oluyor ?
<akar1m> mutlaka farklı cevaplar veren bi sürü kullanıcı çıkacaktır
<akar1m> :D
<turgay> cevaplar şunlar  kernel sürücüyü engelliyor
<turgay> kernelde blacklist oynamaları
<turgay> direkt geliştiricilerin olduğu yere girdim
<akar1m> anakartın modeli ne
<akar1m> kullandığın işletim sistemi ne
<turgay> kullanıcılara gitmemi söyledir
<akar1m> araştırayım bende netten bakalım
<turgay> birisi biz ses sorunundan anlamıyoruz dedi hatta
<akar1m> :)
<turgay> konsol çıktısı verem mi
<turgay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1078543  genele dağılmış gibi 13.04 sürümünde
<akar1m> 13.04 kullandığını bilmiyordum
<akar1m> salla ya 13.04 ü
<turgay> akar1m:  kernel tarafında 3.8 merge edilmemiş bazı çözümlerin mevcut olduğunu okumuştum kernel postalarda
<akar1m> :)
<turgay> akar1m:  evrim yaşanıyor bilişimde
<akar1m> turgay: hocam valla ben dediklerinden pek bişi anlamıyom
<akar1m> =)
<turgay> bazı noktalarda geçiş önemli değil iken son zamanlarda iki sürüm arasında gelişmelerde fark bariz olabiliyor
<akar1m> anladım
<akar1m> 12.04 de sorun yaşıyor muydun peki
<turgay> 12.04 kullanmadım
<akar1m`awy> ok
<turgay> Led aydınlatma kullanan var mı ?
<turgay> E27 veya E14 tip
<banlieue> akar1m`awy: counter strike beta indirdim vsync nasıl kapatacün
<ogny> dsafsfsdf
<banlieue> anasını satayım zaten anti çet programlarının hepsi windowsa kuruluyor
<banlieue> moralim bozuk
<banlieue> sevinemedim linux'e cs'nin gelmesine
<Kartagis> banlieue: benim bir çözümümn var
<banlieue> hiç olmadı foruma soracün artıkın
<banlieue> süle Kartagis
<banlieue> intel ekran kartım bu arada
<Kartagis> cs oynama
<Kartagis> :P
<banlieue> aman aman
<banlieue> bi şakalar bir şeyler
<ogny> banlieue: anticet ne demek abi
<banlieue> cahil
<ogny> vay zindik
<ogny> kafirun seni
<banlieue> cahil adam
<banlieue> pühhhhh
<banlieue> anti hile işte la
<banlieue> wallhack filan kullanırlar ya bu oyunlarda
<banlieue> onu engellemek için
<ogny> vay vay vay vay vay
<ogny> sen oyunu asmissin hocam
<ogny> hilelerle savasion
<banlieue> savaşırım tabi olm
<banlieue> gerçi ben paso hile yapardım
<banlieue> bana mı kaldı bu işler
<ogny> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<banlieue> call of duty 2'den tut hile yapmadığım oyun kalmadı
<banlieue> alayına kaydım
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> bsey daha ogrendm
<ogny> linuxcu olunca
<ogny> hakkaniyetli oynamak zorundasin
<ogny> demek ki
<banlieue> yoo hile olayını baya önce bıraktım
<banlieue> :p
<banlieue> counter strike source steam vardı
<banlieue> orada bir kere banlandım
<banlieue> hesap gitti
<banlieue> ondan sonra akıllandım
<banlieue> :p
<Kartagis> keske daha once akillansaydin, hesabin gitmezdi
<Kartagis> :D
<banlieue> herkesin bir tokat yeme hakkı olmalı
<banlieue> :p
<ogny> hle yapan banlyolar m
<banlieue> hea
<ogny> heheheehehe
<banlieue> Ä°MANA GEL PUTPEREST P...! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0PRzlJ5egM ogny
<ogny> bakcm
<banlieue> ya bu nedir hacı ya
<banlieue> haber sol'a girdiğim gibi karşıma çıkan habere bak ya
<banlieue> http://haber.sol.org.tr/medya/yer-gok-ask-adli-dizide-abajura-sansur-haberi-67148
<banlieue> herifler abajuru bile sansürlemiş
<banlieue> zükecün böyle ülkeyi
<banlieue> titanik'i izliyordum adamın yüzüne yumruk attık kızımız onu bile sansürlemişler
<banlieue> azıcık kanı sansürlemişler lan
<banlieue> mozaiklemişler
<banlieue> yuh amk
<banlieue> televizyondan hiçbir şey izlenmez şu saatten sonra
<Kartagis> http://beta.eksisozluk.com/entry/31926055
<Kartagis> http://beta.eksisozluk.com/entry/31878157
<Kartagis> iki gündür yapmak istediğimi mv ile yapmaya çalışıyorum
<Kartagis> rename 's/(\d+)\ -\ (\d+)\./Dire Straits-/' *  neden aklıma gelmedi ki?
<Kartagis> heh
 * Kartagis is playing Iron Maiden - 2 Minutes To Midnight
<banlieue> yaşasın kafirlik
<banlieue> ateiste uzanan eller kırılsın
<banlieue> amk polislerinin hepsi şakirt olmuş zaten
<Kartagis> s/ateiste/her inançtan insana/
<banlieue> zaten bu çileleri bir aleviler bir de ateistler çeker
<banlieue> kürt vardır bir de
<banlieue> ayrı dava
<banlieue> gayler vs. de var da onlara zaten hiç girmeyelim
<banlieue> asdfasdf
<banlieue> faşizm içimize işlemiş
<banlieue> benim annem yanımda bir satıcıya yaptıydı pahalıya satıyor diye bir ürünü
<banlieue> nerelisin sen filan yaptı adamcağıza
<banlieue> türkiyeliyim filan dedi o da
<banlieue> asdfasdf
<banlieue> çok acınası bir ülkeyiz
<Kartagis> ben de tam nüfus kağıdımdan din hanesini sildirmeyi düşünüyordum da eşim vazgeç demişti, şimdi ona hak veriyorum
<banlieue> sildirmeyince koy götüne rahvan gitsin be hoca
<banlieue> bende de islam yazıyor
<banlieue> ne olacük yani orada islam yazıyor diye müslüman mı olacün
<banlieue> herkeste islam yazıyor zaten
<banlieue> bizim pişmemize daha var
<banlieue> ileri demokrasiye varamadık daha mı desek ne desek
<banlieue> :p
 * Kartagis is playing Linkin Park - Leave Out All The Rest
 * Kartagis is playing Linkin Park - What I've Done
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> bir gün askerlik şubesine gittim yazı almak için
<Kartagis> sistem çökmüş
<Kartagis> bizi bir odaya aldılar
<Kartagis> bir propaganda cd'si koydular
<banlieue> kahraman türk askeri minvalinde mi
<Kartagis> bir baktım TSK CD'sinde bu şarkı
<Kartagis> LP
<banlieue> hahahahahaha
<Kartagis> evet
<banlieue> haahhaahhaha
<Kartagis> herhalde o CD'yi yapan adam LP'yi seviyordu
<Kartagis> ben de severim
<banlieue> ibneliğine koymuştur belki de
<Kartagis> ama TSK ile bağlantısını kuramadım
<Kartagis> olabilür
 * Kartagis is playing Linkin Park - From The Inside
<banlieue> kan uykusu belgeseli geldi aklıma
<banlieue> sen onu deyince
<banlieue> o belgeselde de şey diyordu
<banlieue> hiçbir askerimde korku yoktu
<ogny> =)
<banlieue> sonuna kadar savaştılar diyor
<ogny> benden bahsedyo
<banlieue> birkaç ekran sonrası şey diyordu
<banlieue> başka bir adam
<banlieue> koluma sarıldı ağladı vs. diyordu
<banlieue> hahahah
<banlieue> komutan
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> hacı bir karar verin
<banlieue> türk askeri korkak mı yoksa korkmaz mı
<ogny> gorgmirem balam gorkmireem
<banlieue> parçalüren pkkyi
<Kartagis> korkmam diyen adam yalan söylüyordur
<banlieue> gorgmirem
<banlieue> yalan dolan hayatımız vallahi
<banlieue> detaya indikçe milliyetçiliğin filan ne kadar saçma olduğu görülüyor
<ogny> haaa
<ogny> burasi loglaniyo aga
<ogny> tikat et
<ogny> gel ozelden kapisalim
<ogny> :)
<banlieue> yok la ne olacak
<banlieue> en fazla banlarlar
<banlieue> :p
<ogny> lan abi
<ogny> bani salla
<ogny> burayi veriyolar komple
<ogny> ubuntulog var ya
<banlieue> naber lan şopar ubuntulog
<ogny> hepsini veriyo arama motorlarina
<banlieue> versin la
<ogny> abi
<ogny> senin nick unaffiliated mi
<banlieue> kayıtlı
<Kartagis> basim agriir
<ogny> ip'n vs gozukuyo mu
<ogny> :)
<banlieue> bilemeyecün
<Kartagis> ip gözükiir
<banlieue> ya ne önemi var
<Kartagis> 78.177.46.151
<ogny> hehe
<banlieue> demirden korksak trene binmeyiz
<ogny> lan abi
<ogny> soparlik yapma
<ogny> gel ozelden
<Kartagis> ya da ekmek dogramayiz
<ogny> arama motoruna veriyo
<ogny> ne gerek var mal mal
<ogny> buradan baglanmaya
<turgay> :D
<banlieue> tırsak mısın olm sen?
<banlieue> biraz rahat ol
<ogny> :D
<ogny> lan abi
<ogny> mallikla
<banlieue> en fazla işkence yaparlar
<ogny> tirsaklik arasinda bi sinir yok mu
<ogny> yapsinlar da
<banlieue> popomuzla coplu fantezi filan kurarlar
<banlieue> bir şey olmaz
<banlieue> relax
<ogny> degsin icime sinsin yani
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> yargı önünde hesabını soramazsak kuytuda sıkıştırır kurşun manyağı yaparım
<banlieue> onlar benden korksun uleyn
<ogny> ben bu kanaldan cikicam arkadas
<ogny> s1k1ld1m bu sacmaliktan
<ogny> size iyi sohbetler
<banlieue> ilginç
<enkidux> s.a
<etsw> selam
<cmdexe> as
<cmdexe> http://88.224.208.123:8001
<akar1m`awy> banlieue:  cs beta indiridm bende ama açınca bende yeşil ekran çıkıyor
<akar1m`awy> vsync ayarını nvidia ya da ati hangisini kullanıyorsan onun panelinden kapatman gerekli
<akar1m`awy> neden linuxa gelmesine sevinmedin ki :D
<akar1m`awy> gayet iyi oldu banlieue
<akar1m`awy> ekran kartı intelse nası kapatacağını bilmiyorum.
<banlieue> yaaaa :/
<akar1m> google'dan baksana panpa
<akar1m> how to turn off vsync vga card :P
<akar1m> intel ekle arasına:D
<banlieue> hadi ya
<akar1m> ahahha
<banlieue> aynştayn mısın sen
<akar1m> :F
<banlieue> baktım
<banlieue> compiz'i devre dışı bırak filan diyorlar
<banlieue> bıraksam başıma bela gelir diye tırsıyorum bir
<akar1m> ee oyuna girerken devre dışı bıraksan
<akar1m> oyundan sonra açsan
<banlieue> ikincisi ise nasıl devre dışı bırakacağımı bilmiyorum
<akar1m> tekrar sorun oluyor mu ki
<banlieue> öyle demiş o da zaten
<banlieue> oyuna girerken kapa diyü
<akar1m> gir ubuntu kanalına cs beta oynayan var mı diye sor :D
<akar1m> var derlerse ikinci tuzak sorunu sor :D
<akar1m> compizle ilgili olanı
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> neyse ben dizideyim beyler
<akar1m> görüşürüz
<akar1m> caio
<genc> html5 otomatik başlamıyor bilgisi olam varmı
<akar1m> otomatik başlayıp başlamadığını nasıl kontrol ediyorsun genc
<akar1m> merak ettim bende bakmak istiyorum
<genc> video ekranında start yazıyor
<genc> onutıklıyorum
<ozcanesen> ubuntu'da chrome niye böyle mal mal çalışıyor, firefox tıkladığımda hemen açılırken chrome birkaç saniye keyfi olarak bekliyor sonra açılıyor
<akar1m> ya madem chrome dedin benimde bi sorum var
<akar1m> ozcanesen:  şimdi benim makinada chrome kurulu. bu kanala girdim bi kaç gün önce ubuntu da chrome yok chromium var dediler. aa dedim sağol bilmiyordum hemen kurayım. neyse chromium u kurdum
<akar1m> chrome da var şimdi chromiumda var
<akar1m> aralarındaki fark nedir allah aşkına ?
<ozcanesen> o konuyu sana çok güzel açıklayayım
<ozcanesen> chromium open-source geliştirilen bir tarayıcı
<ozcanesen> google tarafından fon olarak destekleniyor
<akar1m> heaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ozcanesen> google bunu kullanarak
<ozcanesen> chrome ürününü çıkarıyor
<akar1m> anlaşıldı.
<ozcanesen> chrome içerisinde flash falan gibi kapalı şeyler de var
<akar1m> ilk önce open source projesi olarak chromium adı altında geliştirildi, daha sonra iyice gelişti ve tüm platformlarda ortak adı chrome oldu kısacası bu mudur
<akar1m> tmm ben şimdi chrome'u kaldırmak istiyorum nasıl kaldıracağımı bulamadım ammaaaaa
<ozcanesen> yok
<ozcanesen> chrome bir marka
<ozcanesen> her platformda standart
<ozcanesen> flash falan
<ozcanesen> ama chromium değişiklik gösteriyor ubuntuda farklı fedora depolarında farklı olabilir
<ozcanesen> google bu farklılığı istemiyor
<ozcanesen> aa bu ne garipmiş flash açamıyo bi de google yapmış
<ozcanesen> dedirtmemek için
<ozcanesen> kendi markasıyla sunduğu şeye herşeyi eklemiş
<ozcanesen> google chrome
<ozcanesen> diğeri ise sadece chromium
<ozcanesen> kaldırmak için sudo apt-get remove chrome-{stable/beta/unstable}
<genc> opera firefox şaşmamaklazım
<genc> http://postimage.org/image/6mwylvwml/
<ElixirVitae> akar1m, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome#Usage_tracking
<ElixirVitae> Chrome senin hakkında birçok bilgi topluyor.
<ElixirVitae> Mahermiyetine önem veriyorsan chromium.
<genc> arama motorları ve servis saglayıcılar istatislik toplarlar
<genc> intermetteysen takip altındasın
<Conqueror> http://www.mozilla.org.tr/2013/01/mozilla-gizlilik-konusunda-en-guvenilen-internet-sirketi-secildi/
<akar1m> ElixirVitae: teşekkür ederim bunu bilmiyordum. bazı extension'lar ile bunu engelleyebiliyorduk sanki. bende diyorum bu extensionlar neden gerekli. gerekli olmasa adamlar sunmaz zaten. gerçi benim hakkımda toplayacağı en önemli veri hangi porno siteye girdiğim olur hahahaha
<akar1m> ozcanesen: sağol açıklamaların için
<akar1m> chrome'u kaldırıcam hemen
<akar1m> aranızda arch kullanan var mı ?
<akar1m> ya da mint
<akar1m> virtualbox'a kurucam her ikisinide biraz deneme yapmak istiyorum
<ozcanesen> elementaryOS kullanıyorum ben :)
<ElixirVitae> genc, Anonymous tracking != clientID tracking
<genc> mint maya kullandım
<genc> cinnamon masa üstüyle
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntuya cinnamon/mate ekle, olsun sana mint~
<genc> dogru tercih
<genc> cinnamon ubuntu kullanıyorum
<ElixirVitae> Cubuntu?
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<genc> http://postimage.org/image/8jxeuj35z/
<genc> cubuntudamı var
<akar1m> http://www.sony.com.tr/product/vaio-e-serisi/vpceb3z1e-bq
<akar1m> benim kullandığım pc bu
<akar1m> ssd takmıştım bi ara
<akar1m> sonra ssd'yi desktopa aldım.
<akar1m> ahanda arch indi
<akar1m> beyler transmission'dan daha iyi bi torrent client öneriniz var mı?
<akar1m> bence transmission hızlı çekemiyor dosyayı
<akar1m> 25mbps dl hızım var benim rapidden falan 2.20mbps ile çektiğimi utorrent ile 1.8 -2.1mbps arasında çektiğimi biliyorum
<akar1m> hat hızım aynı bi değişiklik yok
<genc> paylaşan sayısı paylaşım önemli torentte
<genc> rapidle kıyaslayamassın
<akar1m> tabii ki önemli
<akar1m> bunu biliyorum
<akar1m> üye olduğum private trackerlar var
<akar1m> onlarda seeder/leecher oranları çok çok iyi
<akar1m> aynı dosyayı qbittorrent ve deluge ile deneyeceğim şimdi
<akar1m> test sonuçlarını buraya yazarım
<akar1m> dediğim gibi ben ubuntu da yeniyim ya pek bilmiyorum o yüzden bu kadar çok soru soruyorum
<akar1m> hatamız olduysa affola beyler :D
<akar1m> evet şu anda aynı dosyayı
<akar1m> farklı bir client ile indiriyorum
<akar1m> qbittorrent daha iyi bence
<genc> modemi tek kullanıyorsan
<genc> 51413
<akar1m> port mu açıyım ?
<genc> portunu kendine yönlendir
<akar1m> ne avantajı olur bana bunun ?
<akar1m> hız mı ?
<akar1m> şu an wireless indiriyorum bu arada.
<akar1m> bi de ethernet cable ile deneyecem bitince
<genc> torent bu porttan alimyapiyor genelde
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> sağol
<akar1m> arch dağıtımının kurulumu baya zor dedi arkadaşım
<akar1m> onu araştırıyorum şu anda
<akar1m> öve öve bitiremedi arch'ı kafamı allak bullak etti :D
<akar1m> zaten yeniyim bişiy bildiğim yok
<akar1m> kandırmak kolay tabi :D
<genc> birsaat denedim hoşuma gitmedi deb rpm yoksa sarmıyor
<akar1m> arkadaşımın dediklerini aynen aktarıyorum
<akar1m> ubuntu öğrenme aşamasında kullanılabilir, mint daha uygun tabi
<akar1m> malware gibi bir şey abi ubuntu, niye kullanacaksın ki :D
<akar1m> unity ölümcül zaten ne gerek var KDE Plasma masaüstü varken
<akar1m> arch öyle bir sistem ki, tek tek tüm işletim sistemini sen hazırlıyorsun adım adım
<akar1m> arch ile her masaüstü arabirimini kullanabilirsin, yani KDE, XFCE, GNOME vs. için ayrı disk kalıpları yok
<ElixirVitae> Ne gerek var ne demek ya, tercih et işte arasından sevdiğini.
<akar1m> sen seçiyorsun, tüm kontrol sende !
<genc> gnome den şaşma
<ElixirVitae> Hepsini dene beğendiğini kullanmaya devam et.
<akar1m> ayrıca arch, rolling-release bir sistem
<akar1m> yani şöyle izah edeyim en basitinden
<akar1m> Windows 7 var sisteminde, Windows 8 çıktı peşine. Sen Win8 kullanmak için yeni bir disk imajı çekip sistemi baştan kuruyorsun ya.
<akar1m> Rolling-release dağıtımlarda böyle bir şey yok. Bir kere sistem kuruyorsun, sürekli güncelliyor kendisini
<akar1m> ölene kadar kullan yani
<akar1m> diğer dağıtımlar böyle değil dikkat ettiysen, sürüm numarası vardır onlarda, Mint 14 mesela
<ElixirVitae> Bazılarını istediğin hale getirmen zaman alabilir.
<akar1m> arch kurmak biraz zordur, alışmak zaman alır ama alışınca da diğer sistemlere geçmek istemezsin -> https://www.archlinux.org/
<akar1m> ama bence sen Mint ile biraz daha alış, sonra geçersin
<akar1m> yok amacım bilgilenmek zaten
<akar1m> sizin yorumlarınız benim için önemli arkadaşlar
<akar1m> açıkça yazınız
<akar1m> benim izlenimim şu yönde
<akar1m> ubuntu hakkatten süper bi o.s ve tam bir kullanıcı dostu
<akar1m> amaç linux temellerine inmekse kurcalamasa mint ve arch denenebilir kanımca
<akar1m> ama ubuntu gelinen front-end noktalardan biri
<akar1m> bence olay bu
<ozcanesen> linux temellerine inmek ve mint ne alaka onu çözemedim ben
<ozcanesen> mint ile ubuntu aynı şey değil mi
<akar1m> pardon arch diyecektim
<ElixirVitae> Arch "kullanıcı dostu" değildir.
<akar1m> mint değil
<ElixirVitae> Zaten hedef kitlesi de "kullanıcı" değildir.
<akar1m> nedir arch in hedef kitlesi
<ElixirVitae> Gayet net bir hedefi ve kitlesi olan bir dağıtımdır.
<akar1m> bu kadar ubuntu kullanan insan var
<akar1m> bi bildikleri var ki kullanıyorlar
<genc> suse fedore dene bence
<akar1m> bence kullanımı diğer dağıtımlara göre basit ubuntunun.
<genc> debian
<akar1m> tmm onlarıda deneyeyim
<akar1m> epey uzun bi süre alıcak bu deneme fazı
<ElixirVitae> İngilizcen var mı akar1m?
<ElixirVitae> http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major
<akar1m> evet orta düzeyde var b2 level upper intermediate
<akar1m> teşekkürler önceki konularla birlikte okuyalım bakalım.
<Conqueror> linux'un temeline inmek istiyorsan gentoo verelim
<Conqueror> kuramazsan olduğu gibi linux'e küsme ama :)
<akar1m> o kadar zor diyosun yani Conqueror :P
<akar1m> ahahhaha
<akar1m> küsmem neden küseyim ki
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> beni ne kadar zorlarsa o kadar iyidir
<Conqueror> yani bizzat tecrübeyle sabit
<Conqueror> kuramadım :)
<akar1m> yani uygulayarak öğrenirim
<akar1m> niye kuramadın
<ozcanesen> gentoodan beteri de var
<ozcanesen> gentoo yine insancıl
<Conqueror> ozamanlar çok heyecanlandım, derleme sırasında bekleyemedim :D
<ozcanesen> bir de lfs var ki
<akar1m> belli bi yerde mi takıldın
<ozcanesen> evlerden ırak
<ElixirVitae> Linux from scra- ve ozcanesen yetişti.
<ozcanesen> :)
<ozcanesen> biri bunu söyleyecekti
<ozcanesen> bana kısmet oldu
<akar1m> espriyi anlayamadım :D
<ElixirVitae> akar1m, http://i.imgur.com/aSIXIIl.jpg
<akar1m> sağol ElixirVitae
<akar1m> orda Redhat mi yok ben mi gözden kaçırdım acep ?
<ElixirVitae> RHEL
<akar1m> ok
<ElixirVitae> UnixLike->Paid->RHEL
<akar1m> tmm tmm gördüm sağol :)
<Conqueror> ElixirVitae, çok iyi bu grafik
<ElixirVitae> Bu versiyonu sevmiyorum aslında, 1.3.9 daha güzel kanımca.
<ElixirVitae> Fakat bulamadım onu, hatırlayamıyorum nereye kaydettiğimi.
<Conqueror> bunun bir link'i var mı
<akar1m> sudo apt-get remove chrome-{stable/beta/unstable}
<akar1m> yazdım
<akar1m> ama kaldırmadı sanırım chrome'u
<akar1m> aldığım çıktı bu
<akar1m> Reading package lists... Done
<akar1m> Building dependency tree
<akar1m> Reading state information... Done
<akar1m> E: Unable to locate package chrome-{stable/beta
<ElixirVitae> sudo apt-get purge chrome yaz
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> deniiim
<ElixirVitae> sonra tab tuşuna bas
<ElixirVitae> terminal tab tuşuna bastığında yazılabilecek şeyleri gösterir.
<akar1m> tmm sağol ElixirVitae dediğin gibi yaptım ancak chr yazıp tab'a basınca direk olarak chromium geldi :D
<akar1m> bende manuel olarka chrome yazdım
<ElixirVitae> ayrıca o satır parantez içindekilerden birini seçmen ve parantez olmadan yazman gerektiği anlamına geliyor.
<ElixirVitae> >sudo apt-get install synaptic
<akar1m> hmm anladım
<genc> synaptic
<ElixirVitae> Synaptic ile de halledebilirsin.
<genc> kullan
<akar1m> sudo apt-get remove chrome-{stable}
<ElixirVitae> Terminal sevmiyorsan.
<akar1m> sudo apt-get remove chrome-{unstable}
<akar1m> sudo apt-get remove chrome-{beta}
<akar1m> bunlardan biriyle kaldırıcam o halde :D
<akar1m> terminal seviyorum ama yeniyim :D
<akar1m> burdan halletmek işimegelir öğrenmişoluyom
<ElixirVitae> Terminale "man man" yaz
<ElixirVitae> Bu arada eğer unity kullanıyorsan windows tuşuna basılı tut, kendine çok büüyük iyilik etmiş olursun kısayolları öğrenirsen.
<akar1m> evet terminale man man yazdım
<akar1m> bi sürü şey çıktı
<akar1m> windows tuşuna basılı tutttum karşıma bişi gelmedi
<genc> ismi yanlış yazıyorsun
<genc> google-chrome-stable
<ozcanesen> akar1m, google-chrome-x
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, chromium chromium-browser olarak geçiyor.
<akar1m> ok genc tekrar deniyom
<akar1m> ahanda oldu sanırsam
<akar1m> udo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable
<akar1m> Reading package lists... Done
<akar1m> Building dependency tree
<akar1m> Reading state information... Done
<akar1m> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<akar1m>   google-chrome-stable
<akar1m> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<akar1m> After this operation, 143 MB disk space will be freed.
<akar1m> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<akar1m> Y diyecem silecek demi
<genc> evet
<genc> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Apt_Nas%C4%B1l
<akar1m> tmmdır
<akar1m> bunu ajanda mı not ediyim hemen
<akar1m> şu an sildi mi acaba ?
<akar1m> şöyle şeyler geldi
<akar1m> (Reading database ... 292277 files and directories currently installed.)
<akar1m> Removing google-chrome-stable ...
<akar1m> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/chromium-browser to provide /usr/bin/x-www-browser (x-www-browser) in auto mode
<akar1m> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/chromium-browser to provide /usr/bin/gnome-www-browser (gnome-www-browser) in auto mode
<akar1m> Processing triggers for menu ...
<akar1m> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
<akar1m> Processing triggers for gnome-menus ...
<akar1m> Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ...
<akar1m> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
<akar1m> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<ElixirVitae> akar1m, uzun mesajlar/loglar için pastebin kullanırsan daha güzel olur.
<genc> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/
<akar1m> anlamadım tam olarak ne demek istediğini
<akar1m> haaa
<akar1m> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/203453/
<akar1m> tmm buraya yapiştir link ver diyorsun yani
<ElixirVitae> Ya da bu sayfa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ElixirVitae> Ya da onlarca alternatifinden biri işte.
<genc> ubuntuda yeni isen ubuntu tweak kullan birde aspell-tr
<akar1m> ya iyide sürekli komut satırlarını buraya yazacakken bunu aklımda tutmak sıkıntılı :P
<akar1m> farklı bir alandan sorum var beyler
<akar1m> şimdi ben windows kullanırken 2 ekran olarak kullanıyorum
<akar1m> aynısı conf. tam olarak ubuntuda ayarlayamadım.
<akar1m> şöyle ki; şimdi laptopun kendi ekranı ve lcd monitor olmak üzere 2 farklı ekran var
<akar1m> windows7'i laptoptan başlatıyom, hdmi cable ile lcd ekrana bağlıyorum ve ekranı extend mode'da çalıştırıyorum
<akar1m> lcd monitörü ana ekran laptopun ekranıda genişlemiş ekran olarak kullanıyoum
<genc> ekran kartınne
<akar1m> ati
<akar1m> windowsta sorun olmadan kullanıyorum bu şekilde.
<genc> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=34789.0
<Conqueror> mint kullanan var mı? Ses kartımın ayarlarını ses düzenleyice de göremiyorum, alsamixer'de hepsi var
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-30
<akar1m> arkadaşlar ati ekran kartıyla sistemini çift monitör olarak kullanan var mı ?
<akar1m> günaydın herkese
<hanzala> slm
<hanzala> 12-10 kurmaya calısıyom
<hanzala> normalde kurmadan calışıyo
<hanzala> kurmak istedıgımde sorun verıyo
<command> sorun ne ?
<command> nerede hata alıyorsun yada
<hanzala> abı su programlar kuruluyor ya
<hanzala> orda takılı kalıyo
<command> iso sağlam mı md5 kontrol et
<hanzala> ok abı ubuntu tr de indirdim
<command> şu an sistem ne windows mu lnux mu ?
<hanzala> wındows ve pardus var
<command> pardus dan md5sum isodosyası şeklinde kontrol et sitede verilen iso ile aynı md5 e sahip değilse yeniden indir
<command> onun haricinde burdan bişey yapamayız yada alternate install kullan
<hanzala> tamam abi sagolasın
<akar1m> hanzala:  dostum durumdan bilgilendir bizi
<akar1m> kurulumda takılı mı kalıyor bu arada ?
<akar1m> flash diskten falan kurmayı denedin mi ?
<akar1m> bir de öyle dener misin denemediysen
<akar1m> ya da aynı iso'yu virtualbox'a falan bi kur deneme yap derim
<hanzala> abı flasdıskten kuruyom zaten
<akar1m> tmm iso'yu test et
<akar1m> virtualbox'a kur bakalım
<akar1m> nolcak
<hanzala> tmm abi
<hanzala> abı usp de bol mıktarda kotusectorvarmış ya
<hanzala> benım usb bozukmuş
<akar1m> hea tahmin etmiştim
<akar1m> CD den falan dene
<akar1m> olmaıd usbyi tamamen bosalt
<akar1m> sadece o iso yu at bi de öyle dene
<akar1m> iso bad sectorlerin olduğu yere denk gelmezse belki kurarsın.
<hanzala> tmm abi
<hanzala> ıyı gunler ben usb almaya gıtıyom
<akar1m> arkadaşlar dün chrome'u kaldırdım ama
<akar1m> kısayolu duruyo
<akar1m> onu silmeyi beceremedim :)
<ElixirVitae> sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-*
<ElixirVitae> ^ akar1m
<command> !kill
<Conqueror> selamlar
<akar1m> selam Conqueror hoşgeldin
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:  sağol dostum
<Conqueror> opera kullanan yok mu yahu?
<Conqueror> akar1m, hoşbulduk
<Conqueror> ulan arkadaş bu öğrencilik kolay diyen 40+ üstü abi ve ablaları anlayamıyorum
<Conqueror> sabah kahvaltısı olarak hoşbeş çilekli yiyip çay içiyorum
<Conqueror> 1 haftadan beri buna benzer şeyler bazen hiçbir şey yiyemiyorum
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> öğrencilik öyle valla
<akar1m> ama inan iş hayatına girince de anlıyosun öğrenciliğin kıymetini
<Conqueror> okulum bitmeden bir yurt dışı bağlantısı yapıp
<Conqueror> 5-6 sene yurt dışında çalışmak istiyorum
<Conqueror> orada işlerin farklı yürüdüğünü düşünüyorum
<turgay> öğrencilik gibisi yok
<turgay> bir elin yağda bir elin balda oluyor
<Conqueror> heee heee aynen öyle
<Conqueror> elim yağdan baldan çıkmıyor ondan hoşbeşe talim ediyorum
<Conqueror> :D
<turgay> Conqueror:  sana öyle geliyor
<turgay> Conqueror:  kaçıncı sınıf bölüm?
<Conqueror> 2, bilgisayar mühendisliği
<turgay> Conqueror:  çalışıyormusun peki yarı tam zamanlı ?
<Conqueror> hayır daha değil
<turgay> neden ?
<turgay> dahası ne oluyor
<Conqueror> hımm geçen sene bir yere gidiyordum
<Conqueror> adamlar lütfedip de otobüs parası dahi vermeyince
<turgay> gidip gitmemek değil mesele kendi işinide yapabilirsin
<Conqueror> öyle de bir niyetim var
<Conqueror> internet alt yapısıyla ilgili bir projem var
<Conqueror> ama tek başıma olmaz o iş de
<turgay> bir firmaya destek vermek olabilir kurulum olabilir gelişim olabilir danışmaklık olabilir
<turgay> Conqueror:  tek başına  olmaz ise ortak bul okul ekibi oluştur
<turgay> bakınız jobs :)
<turgay> bakınız twitter
<turgay> facebook aynı şekil tek kişinin ürünü değildir
<Conqueror> turgay, ne kadar güzel konuşuyorsun :)
<turgay> eğitim için amerika iyi bir yer olabilir
<Conqueror> öncelikle karşımdaki adam linuxa ilgili olsun dedim bırak llinux a ilgili olmayı
<Conqueror> çoğu bu bölüme raslantı eseri veya eş dost yönlendirmesi ile gelmiş insanlar
<Conqueror> benim 10 yaşından beri koyduğum bir hedefti bilgisayar mühendisliği
<turgay> Conqueror:  adam uçak mühendisliği okuyor neden burusı dediğinde
<turgay> cevap puanım buraya yetti
<turgay> ben burasını istemedim ama tercih boş kalmasın diye seçtim diyor
<Conqueror> işte abi türkiye'de en büyük problemlerden birisi bu
<Conqueror> yapılan istatistik
<Conqueror> üniversiteye yerleşen bir kişi, ikinci sene tekrar giriyor
<Conqueror> %55 mi ne bu oran
<turgay> Conqueror:  türkiyede iş istatiği yoktur
<turgay> gemiyi yürütmek önemli olan
<Conqueror> eğer benim de amacım dört senelik herhangi bir fakülte okumak olsaydı şu an çokdan mezun olmuştum
<turgay> nasıl yürüdüğü değil önemli olan yürümesi
<turgay> dünyada yerimiz neresi der durur insanlar
<Conqueror> ben bilgisayarla uğraşmayı hobi olarak algılıyorum
<Conqueror> iş gibi gelmiyor bana
<turgay> :)
<Conqueror> grafik dışındaki her şey ilgimi çekiyor
<turgay> Conqueror:  çok basite almışsın mesleğini
<Conqueror> yoo bence basite almak değil
<turgay> Conqueror:  bölümün nedir uzmanlık alanın ne olacak mezuniyette ?
<Conqueror> saatlerce program yazmak, uğraşmak baymaz beni onu diyorum :)
<Conqueror> turgay, işte orada sıkıntım var
<Conqueror> grafik dışındaki bütün alanlar ilgimi çekiyor
<Conqueror> henüz net olarak kafamda bir şey çizmedim ama bu yıl akademik bilişim'e katılınca şunu fark ettim
<turgay> dünyada türkler için çok iş olanağı var
<Conqueror> benim yapacağım iş şu şekilde olmalı:
<turgay> eğitim olanağıda aynı şekilde
<Conqueror> 1 hafta zimbabwe
<Conqueror> 1 hafta costa rica
<Conqueror> 1 hafta peru
<Conqueror> gibi böyle gezmeli bir iş olması lazım :D
<Conqueror> o işi de bilgisayar sektörüne koyarsak
<turgay> Conqueror:  o tür işler iyi olmuyor
<Conqueror> sanırım sistem yöneticiliği, sistem kurma işleri ağır basıyor
<turgay> kendinden bilirim
<turgay> kaplumbağa gibi herşeyi surtında taşıyorsun
<turgay> bir ömürü geçireceğin bir yönünü seçmelisin
<Conqueror> turgay, dediğime benzer bir işte çalıştın mı?
<turgay> gezici olarak evet
<Conqueror> hangi firma, tam olarak ne iş yaptınız?
<turgay> Conqueror:  bilgisayar değil
<turgay> gezmek zor oluyor babında söyledim
<Conqueror> ya uçakla gideceksin abi
<Conqueror> uçakla en fazla 12-15 saatlik yolculuklar sürerki
<Conqueror> oda yılda bir filan yaparsın
<Conqueror> diğer türlü 4-6 saat aralığında gayet cazip
<turgay> Conqueror:  kaşar olunca hotel seçiyorsun onu seçiyorsun bunu seçiyorsun ama yinede değişen bir şey yok
<turgay> hotel yıldız sayısını dert edersin
<turgay> hizmetine verilen aşçıyı dert edersin
<turgay> edesinde edrsin kaşar olursan :)
<Conqueror> kafam o noktada net değil
<turgay> ama zamanla tadı tuzu kalmaz bakarsın yollarda geçiyor zaman
<Conqueror> bilmiyorum şu an :)
<turgay> ülke içinde bir şehirdeydik
<turgay> arkadaşın çocuğu oldu
<turgay> hayatı tek başına yaşıyorsun yani
<Conqueror> :)
<turgay> çocuğu görmeye 5 gün sonra gitti dinmgil buda aramızda kalsın
<turgay> antalyaya tatile gittik karısı bizi işte biliyor :D
<Conqueror> 5-6 senelik süreçte bekarken iyi değil mi işte?
<Conqueror> abi senin arkadaşın da harbiden garipmiş :/
<turgay> neden yaw
<turgay> kayserideydik sanırım
<turgay> ordan antalya sonra memleket
<turgay> Conqueror:  kendini  konuda uzman hale getir bol bol her türünde bilgi edin ama bir konuda yoğunlaş bence
<turgay> kuantum var önümüzde  sen daha iyi bilirsin gerçi :D
<Conqueror> dün alphan manas'ın semineri vardı gittim
<Conqueror> 2071'de ana karnında doğumu unutun dedi
<turgay> çok uçmuş
<Conqueror> insanlar ikiye ayrılacak, göbek bağı olanlar ve olmayanlar :)
<Conqueror> nanoteknoloji'de yalan olacak
<Conqueror> pikoteknoloji gelecek :)
<Conqueror> aslında 1999-2003 arasında kendi uğraştığı şeylerin 2013 daha yeni keşfeldiğini anlattı bir bölümde
<Kartagis> canlılar ikiye ayrılır, Erzincanlılar ve Erzincanlı olmayanlar
<Conqueror> buzdolablarına Pad gömmek gibi
<Conqueror> bu sene CES'de samsung bunu bir devrim olarak tanıttı dedi :)
<turgay> Conqueror:  ben bir şeyi çözemedim bu dünyada
<Conqueror> sadece "bir şey" ise iyiymiş yine abi?
<turgay> şimdi benim kitiphanemde deki kitapları listelemek istiyorum
<turgay> kitapları kaplarının rengine göre listeleyeceğim
<turgay> ama listelemede  ayırma kriterlerini içinde bulunduran kitaplatrı katologlamayacağım
<turgay> şimdi bende bir kırmızı kitap var
<turgay> kitabın ismi kırmızı kaplı kitap
<turgay> bunu listeleyemiyorum
<turgay> kitap var ama katalog yapamıyorum
<turgay> bu sorunu nasıl çözeceğim ?
<Conqueror> çok bilinmeyen var bu denklemde
<Conqueror> kütüphane dediğin şey nasıl bir şey?
<Kartagis> SQL mi kullanıyorsun?
<turgay> dert şu
<turgay> kitap var ama listede yok
<turgay> kendi adını taşıdığı için kataloğa girmiyor ama kitap mevcut
<Conqueror> adını değiştir o halde :P
<turgay> :D
<Conqueror> abi şaka bir yana ben anlamadım problemi
<turgay> tam türk usulu çözüm
<turgay> ortadan kaldır sorun çözülsün diyorsun yani
<turgay> Conqueror:  kırmızı kaplı kitabım var
<turgay> bunun adı kırmızı kaplı kitap
<turgay> kitaplarımı listelemek istiyorum
<turgay> kendi adını taşıyan kitaplar kategori dışında kalıyor
<Kartagis> SQL mi kullanıyorsun?
<turgay> Kartagis:  hayır
<Kartagis> ne kullanıyorsun?
<turgay> Kartagis:  bir paradoksu dile getiriyorum sadece :)
<turgay> Kartagis:  devir teknoloji devri her yer e-kitap
<turgay> Kartagis:  ayrıca kütüphaneler var benim şuan birçok kütüphaneye erişimim vbar
<Kartagis> select kitap from veritabani where renk='renk' and baslik like '%renk%'
<Kartagis> ;
<Kartagis> bunun gibi bir sorguyu verebiliyor musun?
<turgay> Kartagis:  ben bunu bir paradoks olarak verdim
<Kartagis> kendine ufak bir php betik yazıp kitapları çektirebilirsin
<turgay> Kartagis:  artık normal kitap mı kaldı
<turgay> calibre kullanılabilir ilk aklıma gelen
<Kartagis> var, kitapevlerinde hala satılıyor, ben de alıp okuyorum
<Kartagis> oh mis
<Conqueror> aynen
<turgay> Kartagis:  yanında taşıyamıyorsun ama
<Conqueror> geçen gün java se 7'yi aldım
<Conqueror> 1386 sayfalık
<Kartagis> çantama atıp taşıyorum
<Conqueror> ara sıra yastık olarak filanda kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> Conqueror: çok sert olmaz mı be yaw?
<Kartagis> :D
<Conqueror> kartagis yok ya iyi olur oluyor
<Conqueror> minder, yastık
<turgay> arkadaşlar teknolojiye direnmeyin
<Conqueror> çekiç
<Kartagis> bir tabletim olsa alıp okuyacağım da
<Kartagis> hatta yolda da
<Kartagis> gerçi benim telefondan da okunur ama çok küçük
<Conqueror> turgay, ikisinin yeri farklı
<Conqueror> ben kitabı elime alıp o mürekkep kokusunu, kağıt kokusunu içime çekmek istiyorum
<Kartagis> Conqueror++
<turgay> Conqueror:  şöyle söyliyim şuan baktım mesela 800.000 müzik direkt ulaşabiliyorum mesela şuan
<Conqueror> turgay, ohhh
<turgay> 10.000 civarı e-kitap türkçe olarak
<turgay> anabiritani,ka
<Kartagis> Conqueror++,
<Kartagis> Conqueror++
<Kartagis> &karma Conqueror
<f0und> Kartagis: Conqueror has neutral karma.
<Kartagis> heh
<Conqueror> hahahaha
<turgay> world e-book library mesela
<Conqueror> turgay, 800.000 mp3 ne demek yahu 1990'dan beri mi tutuyorsun arşivi
<turgay> Conqueror:  ben tutmuyorum kütüphanelerde var bu dünya arşivi yabancı mp3 demedim zaten
<turgay> kalisk müzik jazz  vs vs
<Kartagis> turgay: bana patlatsana birkaç yüz bin tane :)
<Conqueror> bana da :D
<Conqueror> turgay, anlıyorum seni ama bazı noktalarda hala gelenekçi olmak hoşuma gidiyor
<Conqueror> her ne kadar kırmızı, yeşil, sarı pantolon girip
<Kartagis> ben 1998'den beri tutuyorum, sildiklerimle birlikte 10000'i ancak bulur
<Conqueror> çoğu yerde marjinal birisi olarak algılansamda :)
<Conqueror> ben geçen gün olduğu gibi sildim arşivi
<Conqueror> sadece 2 gblik mp3'da var
<turgay> Kartagis:  eğitim seviyemiz düşük olduğundan kültürsüz yetişiyoruz
<Conqueror> dinlemediğim şeyler neden yer kaplasın ki dedim
<turgay> kütüphaneleri pek bilmiyoruz kullanamıyoruz
<Kartagis> turgay: kütüphaneye gitmek için doktora yapmış olman gerekmiyor
<Conqueror> http://tiestoclublife.wordpress.com/
<turgay> Conqueror:  okuduğun okulun kütüphanesine gidiyormusun ?
<Conqueror> ;)
<Conqueror> turgay, evet gidiyorum
<Kartagis> ya da basılı bir kitap okumak için
<Kartagis> Conqueror++
<Kartagis> &karma Conqueror
<f0und> Kartagis: Karma for "Conqueror" has been increased 1 time and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 1.
<turgay> [14:01] <Kartagis> turgay: kütüphaneye gitmek için doktora yapmış olman gerekmiyor
<turgay> bende onu yazmadım zaten ama okumak veya bilgiye ulaşmak için farklı yollara başvuruyoruz
<turgay> arşivlediğin  yapıtların kaçı orjinal yoldan edinildi Kartagis?
<Kartagis> ne demek istediğini anladım turgay, ne yazık ki biz tembel bir milletiz
<Kartagis> %5 falandır
<Kartagis> müzik olarak
<Conqueror> japonlar sene de 21 kitap okuyor
<Kartagis> 26
<Conqueror> biz de sene de 21 kişi 1 kitap okuyor
<Conqueror> 26 mı pardon :)
<akar1m> evet ya ne güzel adamlar sürekli okuyor
<turgay> farklı tellerden çaldığımızdan birbirimizi zor anlıyoruz
<turgay> ben okurum sonra başkası okur sonra bir başkası
<turgay> karun haiznesi değilki bu saklıyalım :)
<Conqueror> karun hazinesi demişken
<Conqueror> broş atını yürütmüşlerdi
<Conqueror> ne oldu o iş ya? Hatırlayan var mı?
<mrcan> turgay, arsivinden faydalanmak isterim
<turgay> mrcan:  arşivim yok :)
<turgay> ben mi anlatamıyorum arkadaşlar arşivim yok
<akar1m> ben önceden arşiv yapıyodum
<mrcan> fazla okumadim arsivin var olarak anladim :)
<akar1m> sonra baktım sonu gelmeyecek
<Conqueror> Kartagis, bu f0und'u hangi sunucunun üstünde tutuyorsun?
<akar1m> indir izle ve sil
<akar1m> döngüsüne soktum
<mrcan> ben arsiv yapiyorum, cunku internetten dinlemek izlemek cok kalitesiz
<Kartagis> kendi sunucum
<Kartagis> VPS
<mrcan> hifi sistemde zevkini alamiyorsunuz
<Conqueror> Kartagis, ne kadar ödüyorsun?
<turgay> mrcan:  dijital arşiv  arşivcilik değildir
<Conqueror> Kartagis, openvpn kuralım bir de :D
<turgay> veriler zaman geçtiğinde yıpranıyor
<Kartagis> Conqueror: 51TL
<Conqueror> Kartagis, 3 aylık mı :P
<Kartagis> yoo, aylık
<akar1m> mrcan: internetten indirir izler silersin dizi ve filmleri :D
<Kartagis> aslında bir kiralık sunucuya ödeme yapıyorum ben
<akar1m> sonra bi daha indirrsin izleyeceğin zaman
<Conqueror> amazon'un saatliği 0.002 $ olan sunucuları var bildiğin fiziksel
<akar1m> ben 1080p film indiriyom
<Kartagis> üç kişi ödüyoruz
<akar1m> hiçte kalitesiz dğeil :D
<Kartagis> bizim sunucu 2,5TB
<mrcan> akar1m, gel indir her film 30gb :)
<mrcan> her flac parca 30mb
<akar1m> internetim limtisz
<Conqueror> yahu dvdrip neyinize yetmiyor
<mrcan> allah allah :)
<Conqueror> 700 mb çoğu oh mis
<mrcan> Conqueror, projektorden izliyorum
<Conqueror> mrcan, o zaman başka
<mrcan> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=byali&folderid=7186
<Conqueror> diğer türlü zaten monitörünün çözünürlüğü kaç ki :)
<mrcan> sen bu sistemde mp3 dinler misin veya dvdrip :)
<akar1m> benim laptop 1920 x 1080 veriyor
<akar1m> hdmi cable la lcd ye bağlıyom
<akar1m> filmleri ordan izliyom
<Kartagis> akar1m: dizüstü bilgisayardan çıkış ne?
<akar1m> hdmi ile veriyom işte
<Kartagis> çıkış ne? giriş demedim
<turgay> 8k teknolojiye geçince leinizdeki filmkler ne olacak ?
<Kartagis> turgay: geçebilecek miyiz sence?
<akar1m> monitöre veriyom
<mrcan> gecince yeni arsiv yapacaksin bu kadar basit
<akar1m> filmi
<akar1m> işte
<turgay> Kartagis:  8 k televizyonlar satılıyor türkiyede
<akar1m> 24" full hd monitör var
<akar1m> ordan takılıyom
<turgay> 30.000 tl den başlıyor fiyatları
<turgay> mrcan:  dijital kaynak ise pek verimli olmuyor
<akar1m> ben dvdrip falan izleyemem ya
<akar1m> en kötü 720p izlerim gene dvd rip indirmem
<Kartagis> akar1m: anlatamadım, dizüstü bilgisayardan çıkış ne? HDMI mı, DVI mi, VGA mı, nedir?
<turgay> filmin orjinali dijital olmayıp analog 35 mm ise teknoloji 8 k dahi olsa bire bir kalitede izlersin
<turgay> ama dijital çekilmiş ise uç noktada çekilmiştir zaten fdaha üstü yok
<akar1m> Kartagis: hdmi dedim :D
<Conqueror> turgay, ben o fiyata http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-eDov3XfHBQg/T5mPWiujIUI/AAAAAAAAADs/4d2AxGn0_V4/s1600/Yamaha+Superbikes+R1+From+India.jpg bundan alırım bir tane
<Kartagis> bizim televizyon sağolsun sadece xvid aci oynatıyor
<turgay> mesela bakınız eski türk filmleri hd teknolojisine göre restore ediliyor
<Kartagis> akar1m: hdmi dedin de, belki dönüştürücü var ben ne bileyim?
<turgay> hababam sınıfı yapıldı örneğin veya kapıcılar kıralı
<Kartagis> onun için sordum
<akar1m> benim laptop 1920 x 1080 veriyor
<akar1m> hdmi cable la lcd ye bağlıyom
<akar1m> filmleri ordan izliyom
<akar1m> akar1m: dizüstü bilgisayardan çıkış ne?
<akar1m> hdmi ile veriyom işte
<akar1m> :):)
<akar1m> yok Kartagis kardeşim
<akar1m> direk laptopta hdmi output var
<Kartagis> hrm
<akar1m> ordan monitöre veriyom
<Kartagis> marka model ne?
<akar1m> bi sn veriyim
<Kartagis> bilgisayarın
<turgay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkNlggWh5gs izleyin
<akar1m> http://www.sony.com.tr/product/vaio-e-serisi/vpceb3z1e-bq
<akar1m> ahanda bu
<Conqueror> elinde eski p4 makine felan olupda kullanmayan bir hayırsever varsa
<Conqueror> alabilirim
<Kartagis> bende bir alet var da ne olduğunu tam bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> ya p4 ya dual core
<Conqueror> :)
<turgay> [14:17] <Kartagis> bende bir alet var da ne olduğunu tam bilmiyorum bilmediğin aleti eline alma
<Conqueror> Kartagis, izmir'e geldiğinde elden alırım abi :P
<Kartagis> ne zaman geleceğim bile belli değil
<Kartagis> turgay: bu restorasyonlu filmler satılıyor mu?
<Kartagis> herhalde saçma bir soru oldu
<Kartagis> evet evet, saçma oldu
<Kartagis> herkes /clear yapsın
<Conqueror> o restorasyonlu filmler şahane ya
<turgay> Kartagis:  bunları özel bir firma tek tek piyasadan telifleri alıp yapıyor du bir ara
<Conqueror> şark bülbülü
<turgay> sonradan bakanlık el atmış
<turgay> hababam mesela yurt dışında festivallerde falan gösterilcek bakanlık tarafından
<Conqueror> net'te de pek yok ben hiç denk gelmedim modifiye edilmişlerine
<turgay> 50 civarı film restore edilecek
<turgay> bazı tvler  restore filmleri yayınlıyor
<turgay> fox bir arabunları yayınladı
<Conqueror> işte
<Conqueror> yayınlıyorlar da
<Conqueror> o tv de yayınlananların orjinali yok piyasada
<turgay> evet yok
<Kartagis> hadi be
<Kartagis> süper turgay
<turgay> daha çok az sayıda film var çümkü
<Kartagis> hababam sınıfı olsa var ya
<turgay> 6 ay sürüyormuş bir film en az
<Kartagis> oha
<turgay> Kartagis:  hababam restore edildi 1 tanesi
<Kartagis> tek seferde tek film mi yapıyorlar?
<Kartagis> turgay: satılıyor mu bunlar?
<turgay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR20Nw_uggI  hababam  Kartagis Conqueror
<Conqueror> gıcır gıcır
<Conqueror> izlemiştim bunu ya
<turgay> bunlar yinede hatalı sebebi
<turgay> arşivlemne yeteneği olmaması
<turgay> filmler deforme olmuş işlemler uzun sürüyor
<Conqueror> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n8PQt-YiWU
<Conqueror> "oooohhh çok iyi buuuuu karşılıktaaa veriyoo"
<turgay> restore firması birsi bu http://www.vipsas.com/filmografi-restorasyon-1.htm
<akar1m> ulan bu arch linux kurulumu amma uğraştırdı bea
<akar1m> virtualbox'a kurucam
<akar1m> anlatımların çoğu eski releaselere göre yapılmış
<akar1m> neyse bi tane buldum videolu anlatım
<akar1m> denemeye üşendim valla
<akar1m> arkadaşlar sadece linux üzerine bi tracker var  mı ? Torrent tracker?
<akar1m> redhat falan gibi dağıtımları bulup indirebileceğimiz falan
<akar1m> private torrent siteleri
<akar1m> ?
<akar1m> mint deniyim bi de
<akar1m> mintte xfce deneyecem
<akar1m> mate deniyim mi ?
<akar1m> birde kde deneyecem
<akar1m> mintte
<akar1m> ya benim kafam karıştı gene
<akar1m> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<akar1m> http://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php
<akar1m> 2 farklı link verdim şimdi
<Conqueror> ben
<Conqueror> xfce kullanıyorum
<Conqueror> mint + xfce 32 bit
<Conqueror> ram'in 4 gb filansa 64 bit kullan
<akar1m> birinde kde,mate, xfce, cinnamon falan fistan var. diğer linkte ise debian yazıyo
<akar1m> şimdi ben hangisini indirem ?
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntuya inder mate ve cinnamonu ayrıca mint kurmana gerek yok.
<akar1m> ram 4gb ama sanal makinede deneme yapıcam ben ondan 32 bit olanı indircem
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:
<ElixirVitae> Login ekranından seçebilirsin istediğini.
<akar1m> sadece deneme yapmak istiyom ben
<akar1m> bakacam öylesine
<akar1m> ne var ne yok diye
<akar1m> merak
<akar1m> Arch uğraştırıcak çok
<akar1m> :(
<ElixirVitae> Mint i mi denemek istiyorsun, mate ve cinnamon u mu?
<akar1m> bak şimdi mint'in sayfasındayım. orda xfce var kde var cinnamon var ve mate var
<akar1m> mintte xfce ve kde yi denemek istiyom
<ElixirVitae> Farketmez indir birisini sonra eklersin hangi DE/WM i istersen.
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> ya bence ubuntu alayına :D
<akar1m> adamlar boşa mu kullanıyor
<akar1m> o kadar kullanıcısı var
<akar1m> ubuntuda kde de oluyordu sanırım
<akar1m> olmadı onu denerim bi ara
<akar1m> ben çok alıştım ubuntuya şimdi
<akar1m> en azından kurmayı silmeyi falan becerebiliyom
<akar1m> arch'ın kurulumu kabus
<akar1m> başlamadan soğuttu :)
<akar1m> http://virtualboxes.org/images/archlinux/
<akar1m> işin kolayına kaçtım
<akar1m> imageları buldum bi de bunu deniyim bakalım :D
<akar1m> redhat i indirme şansım varmı benim ?
<Kartagis> ben herhalde bir şeyi eksik ya da yanlış yapıyorum
<Kartagis> sistem yükü biraz önce 15,5 idi
<Kartagis> :D
<Kartagis> heh, takas alanı oluşturmamışım şimdi farkettim
<akar1m> beyler
<akar1m> torrentte sorun çekenlere
<Kartagis> hmm, varmış
<akar1m> bi link veriyim
<akar1m> http://www.seba14.org/2012/11/26/hacked-sb-innovation-vuze-extreme-mod-4605_b04-ddj/
<Kartagis> http://tscan.mg
<akar1m> burdan azureus u kurun
<akar1m> sonra
<akar1m> modlarını kurun
<akar1m> fake upload için lazım olur
<Kartagis> ben transmission kullanıyorum, memnunum
<akar1m> malum net hızlarının upload kapasitesi belli
<akar1m> tmm gene kullan onu da
<akar1m> 100 mb iindirdiğinde 40 - 50 mb göndermen gereken üyelikli siteler
<akar1m> sorun yaratıyor
<akar1m> ratio düşüyo
<Kartagis> bizim şu andaki net hızı 500mbit
<akar1m> nerden alıyon onu :D
<akar1m> 500 mbps iyi
<akar1m> 1gbit kadar iyi değil :D
<akar1m> çalışırken kullandık
<akar1m> server falan kiraladıysan o ayrı tabii hız alırsın.
<Kartagis> ulaknet
<Conqueror> http://tscan.mg iyiymiş
<akar1m> hatta sadece torrent için kullanılan yöntemler var
<Conqueror> torrents.to kullanıyordum
<Kartagis> benim değil ama, çalıştığım okulun
<Conqueror> Kartagis, herkese standart mı veriyor ulakbim?
<Conqueror> okulun büyüklüğünden büyüklüğüne göre değişiyordur sanırım?
<Conqueror> istemci sayısına göre filan
<Kartagis> parasına göre tabii
<Kartagis> heh
<Conqueror> nasıl parasına göre ya, devlet okullarında da mı paralı?
<Kartagis> biz vakıf okuluyuz
<Conqueror> tamam size paralı zaten :D
<akar1m> üniversite mi
<akar1m> lise mi Kartagis
<Kartagis> üniversite
<akar1m> oo süper :D
<akar1m> hangi okulmuş bu 500 mbt:D
<Kartagis> sabancı üniversitesi
<Conqueror> lise mi
<Conqueror> :D
<Conqueror> liselere ulakbim alt yapı sağlamaya gitse oooo
<Kartagis> ha evet, sabancı üniversitesi lisesi
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> hahahahaaha
<akar1m> sabancı gbit alamamış mı ya :D
<akar1m> ulakbim nerden sağlıyor altyapıyı
<akar1m> TT'dan değil mi :D
<Kartagis> http://www.sabanciuniv.edu/en/fact-figures
<akar1m> iyiymiş hacı
<Conqueror> burnum tıkanıyor
<Conqueror> ara ara
<Conqueror> aile hekimine gidemedim bugünde :/
<Conqueror> ilaç önerisi olan var mı?
<Kartagis> burnumuza çektiğimiz bir şey vardı ama unuttum
<Kartagis> kokain değil
<Conqueror> Kartagis, hatırlaman lazım o şeyi :D
<akar1m> vicks
<akar1m> olabilir m
<Kartagis> bana soruyorsan değil, Conqueror'a soruyorsan olabilir
<Kartagis> akar1m: fıs fıs idi
<akar1m> valla doktora görünmeden ilaç kullanma ya
<akar1m> sakat iş Conqueror
<Conqueror> antibiyotik filan kullanmam da
<Conqueror> bu tarz soğuk algınlığıyla ilgili şeyler için adamları rahat etmeyelim şimdi :P
<akar1m> bence git gözük abi
<akar1m> noolur nolmaz
<Conqueror> ya gözükecektim de
<Conqueror> gidemedim bir türlü
<akar1m> sen hangi şehirdesin
<akar1m> izmirmi
<Conqueror> evet
<akar1m> hava nası
<Conqueror> dışarı günlük gülistanlık gibi görünüyorda benim oda pek güneş filan almadığından
<akar1m> anladım
<Conqueror> fark eden bir şey yok benim açımdan pek
<akar1m> bizim bura soğuk
<akar1m> ankara dayım ben
<akar1m> birazdan çıkıcam dışarı
<akar1m> kıçım donuyo bazen
<Conqueror> yazın iyi oluyormuş ama ankara
<Conqueror> ağaç gölgesine geç
<Conqueror> üşüyormuşsun :)
<Conqueror> o değilde iskenderun berbat ya
<Conqueror> 6 ay yaşamayacaksın o şehirde :D
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> hadi ben kaçar
<akar1m> akşama gelirim daraldım evde
<akar1m> alışmışım çalışmaya işten ayrılınca insan bayıyor
<akar1m> evde belli bi süre sonra
<akar1m> kesinlikle birşeylerle meşgul olmalıyım ben
<Kartagis> baylar
<Kartagis> hani google bookmarks var ya
<Kartagis> onun firefox için olanı var mı?
<Conqueror> firefox sync servisi var
<Conqueror> kaydettiğin yerimlerini senkron ediyor
<Conqueror> ama hiç kullanmadım
<Conqueror> manuel kullanıyorum :)
<Kartagis> peki onu kullanan bir eklenti var mı?
<Kartagis> ya da google bookmarks'ı kullanmasını sağlayan?
<Kartagis> uff bi tane var ama o da 17 uyumlu değil
<Kartagis> bi tane daha buldum ama o da google apps üzerindeki alanadımı kabul etmiyor
<Conqueror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7AO997DWX4
<Conqueror> al işte
<Kartagis> hop kaçtım ben
<ozcanesen> raring kullanan var mı aramızda?
<turgay> ozcanesen:  ben ben ben
<ozcanesen> python-xlib paketi varsayılan depolarda var mı bakabilir misin bi
<turgay> depoda mevcut
<ozcanesen> turgay, tamam teşekkür ederim live cd üzerinden denedim bulamadı da şüpheye düştüm kurmaya da üşendim
<turgay> varsayılan depo dediğin cd üzerinde mi?
<turgay> bende kurulu değil depoda mevcut
<ozcanesen> yok internetten kurulabiliyorsa sorun yok live cd üzerinde ekli değil sanırım multiverse universe onlardan bir tanesi
<turgay> ben günlük inşa üzrinden kurdum
<akar1m> selam herkese iyi akşamlar
<Conqueror> Kartagis, ping
<Conqueror> Allah belanı vere TT
<Conqueror> hallaç pamuğu gibi yaptın bütün milleti
<Conqueror> zırt pırt kopup koppup duruyoruz
<Conqueror> E17 kullanan var mı?
<Kartagis> &math calc 8*2.3
<f0und> Kartagis: 18.4
<Kartagis> Conqueror: ^
<Conqueror> &match calc 7.9*2.3920
<f0und> Conqueror: false
<Conqueror> &match calc 7,9*2,3920
<f0und> Conqueror: false
<Conqueror> f0und, 18,8968
<f0und> Conqueror: Error: "18,8968" is not a valid command.
<Conqueror> f0und, i know
<f0und> Conqueror: Error: "i" is not a valid command.
<ozcanesen> &math calc 7,9*2,3920
<f0und> ozcanesen: Error: Something in there wasn't a valid number.
<Kartagis> &math calc 7.9*2.3920
<f0und> Kartagis: 18.8968
<ozcanesen> kimin botu bu ya
<ozcanesen> çok iyiymiş
<Kartagis> benim
<ozcanesen> başka neler yapabiliyor
<Kartagis> &list
<f0und> Kartagis: Admin, Alias, Anonymous, AutoMode, Channel, ChannelLogger, ChannelStats, Conditional, Config, Dict, Factoids, Filter, Google, Herald, Karma, Later, Math, MessageParser, Misc, Owner, RSS, Reply, Seen, Services, Status, URL, User, Utilities, and Web
<ozcanesen> &owner
<f0und> ozcanesen: Error: "owner" is not a valid command.
<ozcanesen> &Owner
<f0und> ozcanesen: Error: "Owner" is not a valid command.
<Conqueror> Kartagis, uptime'ı kaç bunun?
<Kartagis> &list owner
<f0und> Kartagis: announce, defaultcapability, defaultplugin, disable, enable, flush, ircquote, load, logmark, quit, reload, reloadlocale, rename, unload, unrename, and upkeep
<Kartagis> &uptime
<f0und> Kartagis: I have been running for 13 weeks, 1 day, 22 hours, 55 minutes, and 7 seconds.
<Conqueror> hahha çok iyi :)
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, senin komutları algılamaz
<Conqueror> bir aralar eggdrop vardı
<Conqueror> psybnc vardı
<Conqueror> ne günlerdi o chatnet.org dönemleri hey gidi günler
<Kartagis> Conqueror: yarım saat sonra buradayım ben gene
<Conqueror> Kartagis, tamamdır
<genc> slm
<genc> bir klosore kota kayabilirmiyiz
<hanzala> slm
<hanzala> yanı aslm
<genc> dosya boyutunu belirleyebilirmiyiz
<hanzala> ben ubuntuya yeni gectım abi
<akar1m> genc yaparsın sanki
<akar1m> benzer bi başlığı görmüştüm ama
<akar1m> nerde:S
<akar1m> hanzala:  hoşgeldin
<akar1m> naptın halletin mi flash disk işini
<hanzala> hoşbulduk abı
<hanzala> evet abı
<akar1m> kurabildin mi
<hanzala> kurdum abı
<hanzala> sımdı ubuntuyu cozmeye calışıyok
<hanzala> polemoon u kurabılme ıhtımalımız varmı ubuntuya
<Conqueror> turgay,
<Conqueror> el clasico'yu dahi izleyemiyoruz abi
<Conqueror> öğrencilik iyi bir şey (Y) :P
<ErtanGuven> hanzala: burdada mı sen varsın
<hanzala> he senden kurtulmak ıçın
<hanzala> pardusu sıldım
<hanzala> anlasılan
<hanzala> ubuntuyuda sılıp ylm3 os yada mınte gececem
<hanzala> ubuntuya gectım
<ErtanGuven> hanzala: en iyisi sen sütünü iç yat
<hanzala> abı bu yasa kadar bu lafları demek içinmi yasadın ya
<ErtanGuven> yo dicek çok laf varda
<ErtanGuven> yeri ve zamanı değil
<hanzala> he gene ozelde kufurmu edecen yoksa
<ErtanGuven> özelde olan özelde kalır ıstersem gene ederım
<hanzala> neyse yaw senle ugrasmak ıstesem pardusda kalırdım
<hanzala> artık ubuntuyu ögrenmek lazım
<hanzala> sen pisinle ugras abı
<ErtanGuven> ugrasıyoruz zaten kde derlenırken sana sataşayım dedim
<hanzala> burayı neden işgal edıyonki
<hanzala> belkı bırıleı bıse soracak bişe ögrenecek
<ErtanGuven> soran varsa sorsun susarız
<hanzala> ozaman burda nıye yazıyonkı
<hanzala> ozele yaz
<hanzala> bak kanalın ustunde ubuntu yazıyo
<turgay> Conqueror:   öğrencilik gibisi yoktur sızlandığın şeylerin ne kadar önemsiz olduğunu yıllar sonra anlayacaksın
<hanzala> ubuntu ıle ılgılı konular konuşulmalı burda
<Conqueror> turgay, hala ayaktamısın abi ya :P
<turgay> yes of course :)
<hanzala> con gueror borcelona 10 onde haberın olsun
<genc> dosya boyutu nasıl belirlenir
<hanzala> abı ben o işi pc ye bırakıyom
<hanzala> benım için o ne derse o
<hanzala> mesala ubuntunun ısosu 753,3 mb miş
<turgay> ben kurdum iso 970mb idi
<hanzala> , bılmem benımkı 753,3
<Conqueror> hanzala, eyvallah
<Conqueror> kim attı golü?
<hanzala> fabregas
<hanzala> sendemı ubuntuya gectın turgay bey
<Conqueror> o ezelden beri ubuntu'da
<hanzala> ben onu parduscu bılıyodum yaw
<hanzala> hatta ykanal yonetıcılıgınde adı gecıyodu
<hanzala> pedro bı gol kacırdı
<hanzala> sokakta bırını al yerıne koy o golu tar
<turgay> hanzala: nerde yöneticilik ?
<hanzala> pardus kanalında
<hanzala> sen hıc forumlara bakmadınmı abi
<akar1m> hanzala:
<akar1m> daha deminki gereksiz neden sana küfür falan ediyor ki
<akar1m> :D
<hanzala> 3-4 kışı senı onermış
<hanzala> buyur abi
<turgay> messi gol ama ofsayt oldu :D
<turgay> hanzala:  salla yaw
<turgay> benim vaktim yok
<hanzala> gelıştırıcı olunca egoları şişmiş abi
<turgay> bir ben bir makam rütbe sahibi olamadım bu fani dünyada
<hanzala> olursun abi
<hanzala> ya ubuntuda autocad gıbı bır program varmı acaba
<hanzala> libre cad varmış
<hanzala> ıyı geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-31
<Conqueror> miyaaaw
<Conqueror> kimse kaldı mı :D
<akar1m> ben varım
<akar1m> :D
<Conqueror> nexuiz oyadın mı
<Conqueror> zevkli bir fps :D
<akar1m> hyr
<akar1m> cs:go'dan yeni çıktım
<Conqueror> cs:go?
<akar1m> Counter Strike:Global Offensive
<akar1m> yeni serisii cs nin
<Conqueror> hahha
<Conqueror> ben 1.3'de kalanlardanım
<akar1m> arkadaşlar bişiy sorcam
<akar1m> şimdi desktop environment'ten gnome masaüstü nü seçerek açtım
<akar1m> computer a nası erişecem
<Conqueror> gnome'u hatırlamıyorum şu an :)
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> bu greasmonkey  kurulmuyo
<hanzala> şimdi   kuruldu yaw
<hanzala> ustalara sormam gerekıyomuş
<akar1m> herkese günaydın arkadaşlar
<akar1m> nasılsınız ?
<Kartagis> sağol!
 * Kartagis is playing Iron Maiden - Where Eagles Dare
<akar1m> ubuntu 12.10 kullanıyorum. ilk açılışta Desktop Environment'ten Ubuntu Classis(No Effect), Gnome, gibi seçenekler var ya hani biliyorsunuz. İşte ben oradan ubuntu classic olanı seçip oturum açıyorum. Yalnız Laptop'un pil simgesi gözükmüyor o şekilde oturum açtığım vakit. Ubuntu ve GNOME gibi DE'leri seçtiğimde gözüküyor.
<akar1m> Sorunu çözmek için incelediğim başlıklar şunlar: ama yardımı dokunmadı..
<akar1m> http://askubuntu.com/questions/35144/is-there-a-battery-indicator?rq=1
<akar1m> http://askubuntu.com/questions/203351/broken-indicators-in-12-10
 * Kartagis is playing Iron Maiden - The Trooper
<akar1m> forumdaki decent arkadaşımız IRC'da takılıyor mu acaba beyler
<akar1m> ekran kartı kurulumu için bana epey yardımcı oldu sağolsun
<akar1m> şu an denemeler yapıyoruz
<akar1m> :)
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> bu deboda olmayan programları kullanmak ıçın paketleme yabmamız gerekıyomu
<hanzala> mıllet bu depoda olmayan programlar
<hanzala> kullanmak ıçın paketlememı yabacaz
<Conqueror> selam
<hanzala> aslm
<akar1m> as
<Conqueror> gideyim poğaça moğaça bir şeyler alayım
<Conqueror> oradan bir konak-alsancak yapayım
<Conqueror> 3 gündür evden çıkmıyorum
<Conqueror> hoşça kalın
<Kartagis> soru sorup da cevabını beklemeden insanları seviyorum
<turgay> selam
<akar1m> tamamdır ekran kartını güncelleme işini hallettim :D
<akar1m> decent sağolsun
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> ubuntuda wıne yuklumu gelıyor acaba
<hanzala> hata bıldırımı nasıl yabılıyo
<genc> slm
<akar1m> selam herkese
<akar1m> ErtanERBEK: isim çok tanıdık geldi :P
<akar1m> ekran kartını güncelledim ama şu dual display olayını bi türlü halledemedim
<akar1m> çift monitör takılan yok mu aranızda ? herkes tek tabanca mı ?
<akar1m> dual display kullanan, ama aynı ekranı çoklamıcak
<akar1m> mirror mode değil yani
<akar1m> display extending, birinci monitördeki klasörü sürükleyerek 2. monitöre götürmek gibi bi kullanım lazım
<ErtanERBEK> list
<akar1m> list
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-01
<akar1m> hayırlı geceler beyler
<akar1m> etsw:
<akar1m> naptın
<etsw> radyoda sarkim caliyor
<akar1m> denedin mi wicd yi
<etsw> kücüklügümden beri istediigim seylerden biriydi lan
<akar1m> pc de ne dinliyorsn
<akar1m> radio tavsiyen ne
<etsw> radyoda ismim söylendi :D
<akar1m> hangi sarkı
<akar1m> yaz bakam
<etsw> price tag
<etsw> http://www.karnaval.com/
<akar1m> bakıyım bende youtube dan
<akar1m> karnaval kullanıyom bende evet
<akar1m> ama telefonda kullanıyom:P
<etsw> ben pc den takiliom :D
<etsw> akilli telefonum yok
<akar1m> ben mobil dışında kullanılıp kullanılmadığını bilmiyodum
<murat> slmlr
<murat> benmı kullanamıyom bu ubuntuyu
<murat> yoksa pardus ubuntudan ıymı yaw
<Back_> s.a
<Back_> chanel kimse  yokmi
<Back_> s.a
<Conqueror> a.s
<Back_> nasılsın
<Back_> hocam bişey sorcam yardımcı olabilecek varmı?
<etsw> nasilsin diye mi soracaksin
<Back_> tabi onceligim dir
<Back_> once  insanların iyi oldugunu bilmek beni sevindirir
<Conqueror> o zaman ben yardımcı olamayacağım
<Back_> ok
<etsw> ben de cok anlamiyorum ama sor bilen biri cikar belki
<Back_> linux driver ag kartım
<Back_> wireless   adaptor
<Back_> nasıl  tanıtılıyo
<ozcanesen> Back_, wireless adaptor derken usb aygıt mı?
<etsw> wireless karti diyor sanirim
<etsw> modeli ne ? bazi modellerin offical driveri yok, insanlar yazmis kendince onlari indiriyorsun
<ozcanesen> elinde windows için olan driver paketi varsa onu da tanıtabiliyosun
<ozcanesen> ndiswrapper isminde bir uygulama var çok işlevsel
<etsw> hadi be
<Back_> olmadı yapamadım
<etsw> ben de kurayim onu o zaman
<etsw> yeni update gelmis cünkü intel wifi driverima
<Back_> yukledim
<Back_> ama degişen hiçbişey olmadı
<Back_> linux  yeniyim
<etsw> ben var linux yeni olmak
<Back_> sen tanıtabildinmi
<ozcanesen> Back_, kullanmaya çalıştığın aygıtın marka modelini söyler misin
<Back_> broadcom
<Back_> ifconfig yapayım bi saniye
<Back_> BROADCAST  bu olabilirmi
<Back_> dikkatimi bu çekit
<ozcanesen> yok o değil
<Back_> peki bunu nasıl ogrenebilrim
<Back_> komutu  nedir
<ozcanesen> lspci ile
<ozcanesen> pci aygıtlarının listesini alabilirsin
<Back_> ok
<etsw> lspci |grep network
<etsw> yap bi de bence
<ozcanesen> evet lspci | grep Network
<ozcanesen> yoksa çok uzun bi liste gelir :D
<etsw> aynen :D
<Back_> ewt buldum
<Back_> buraya yapıştırsam ban yermiyim
<Back_>  biraz uzun
<etsw> evet yasak buraya yapistirmak güvenlik acisindan
<etsw> saka yapiyorum da o kadar uzun seyi de yapistirma
<ozcanesen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<etsw> aynen paste sitesinde göster
<Back_> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Back_> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<ozcanesen> 4310
<ozcanesen> 4311 buldum
<ozcanesen> 4313 sürücüsü yok
<Back_> 09:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5229 (rev 01)
<Back_> bu kadar
<Back_> ne yapmalıyım
<ozcanesen> bir saniye bakıyorum
<ozcanesen> buldum bişeyler
<ozcanesen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1597939/
<ozcanesen> şuradaki komutları sırayla vermen gerekiyormuş
<Back_> benim hp fark edermi
<Back_> orda acer
<Back_> gorunuyo
<ozcanesen> acer_wmi kernel modülünün ismi
<ozcanesen> laptop markasıyla alakalı değil sanırım
<Back_> ok
<Back_> hata verdi
<ozcanesen> hangi aşamada?
<Back_> sonuna kadar gitmedim
<ozcanesen> hatayı yapıştırabilir misin
<etsw> sonunu düsünen kahraman olamaz
<Back_> ERROR: Module acer_wmi does not exist in /proc/modules
<slarikan> :D
<Back_> hocam gulcek ne var yapma sinirden şunu  bi tanıtamadım
<etsw> bana güldü o sana degil
<Back_> bilmeyince snir kupu oluyon
<etsw> hemen alinma
<Back_> yok ya  aga bi driver  tanıtamadm
<etsw> oyle deme
<etsw> ben de 3 gunde 4 kere sistem kurmak zorunda kalmistim. sinirden disarda yürürken karlar eriyordu ama böyle böyle ögreniliyor
<Back_> benide araba çarpıyordur
<Back_> hehe
<ozcanesen> Back_, bende var bu acer_wmi denen modül sende neden yok acaba
<Back_> bendeki linux versiyonu ile alakalı olabilirmi
<Back_> yada o modul nerden synaptic kurabilirmiyim
<ozcanesen> uname -r
<ozcanesen> çıktısını söyler misin bi
<Back_> 3.2.0-36-generic
<ozcanesen> benim de 3.2.0-36-generic
<akar1m> selamlar herkese
<akar1m> nasılsınız
<Back_> bendeki backbox   faredermi
<Back_> a.s
<Back_> sagol
<turgay> Back_: ilk kez linux kullanıyorsan bocalayabilirsin
<Back_> ewt daha once hemen siliyodum şimdi mecburen
<turgay> linux çok basit bir iletim sistemi windowsa oranla benim için
<Back_> ogrenecem
<Back_> ewt iki ay surdu bu sefer
<Back_> consol sevmeye başladım
<Back_> hoş guzel
<Back_> aslında
<Back_> çok kolay hızlı
<turgay> Back_:  konsol gerek duyan işlem aza düşmüş durumda
<turgay> birçok program gui sitilinde oldu artık
<Back_> ewt instal  yapılıyo
<Back_> inanaılmaz
<Back_> bi cok işlemi ordan yapılması
<Back_> inanılmaz
<turgay> kurduğun işletim sistemi nedir?
<Back_> ama ogreniyorum
<Back_> backbox
<Back_> pentest
<Back_> ozcanesen hocam kayboldun
<Back_> nerdesin
<ozcanesen> buradayım backboxa bakınıyordum
<Back_> hım
<Back_> ok
<Back_> bende baktım ing çok zayıf
<turgay> neden o dağıtım ?
<Back_> pentest
<Back_> araçları
<Back_> bi video tav oldum
<turgay> :)
<Back_> once pardus
<Back_> sonra ubuntu
<Back_> şimdi bu
<turgay> linux genelde daha güvenlidir
<turgay> sebebine gelince kontrol yetki senin elinde
<ozcanesen> bence ubuntu veya mint kurup pentest için de metasploit kur Back_
<turgay> normalin üstünde bir güvenliğe sahip oluyorsun linux edinerek
<Back_> ya ben araştırdım onları sonra  ogrendim
<Back_> metasploit ve diger araçlar kurulabiliyomuş
<akar1m> beyler eski bi makine var elimde linux mint lxde kurdum
<akar1m> makine uçtu hızda
<turgay> ha yeni seri 3.8 çekirdeği ile kullanıclar arasında dahi aynı pc üzerindeki güvenlik protokolü yükseltilmiştir
<akar1m> hızdan :D
<Back_> benim şimdi pc win kabul etmiyo
<turgay> akar1m:  razor-qt dene istersen
<Back_> windows krulmuyo
<akar1m> böyle eski pc ler için dağıtım önerilerinizi alalım lütfen :D
<turgay> desktop envoirment boyutu 15 mb :)
<Back_> yo wine kurdum
<akar1m> tmm deniyim turgay teşekkür ederim
<Back_> pard0n
<turgay> akar1m:  kde benzeridir  ama çok mu çok küçük boyutlu ve aktif geliştirme durumunda razor çeviri oranı %100
<Back_> turgay sen hangi linux kullanıyon
<turgay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXHz2663RZw  akar1m
<turgay> Back_:  ben  ubuntu kullanıyorum
<turgay> masaüstü olarak kde  seçimim geneldir
<akar1m> razor çeviri oranı ne yav:D
<akar1m> tmm izleyeceğim
<turgay> akar1m:  türkçe oranı demiştim
<akar1m> şimdi cs ye giriyom arkadaşlarla
<Back_> cs ne
<turgay> akar1m:  menüler falan türkçedir
<akar1m> kde yi uzunca bi süre kullanıcam sonra kde ye benzer dediğin için senin dediğini o kötü pc de denicem
<akar1m> arch kurucam
<akar1m> ssd diski
<akar1m> yedeklemem lazım ama önce :P
<Conqueror> akar1m, ssd diskini bana gönder
<Conqueror> ben itina ile yedeklerim
<Conqueror> 1 kb'lik tan tuttda 1024 mb'lık partlere kadar..
<Conqueror> gıcır gıcır :P :P
<akar1m> cs: Counter Strike Global Offensive
<akar1m> steam üzerinden oynuyoz
<akar1m> bu arada bağlantım kopmuş başka dağıtım önerisi yaptıysanız göremedim
<turgay> akar1m:  razor-qt dağıtım değildir bilgine :)
<turgay> masaüstü   kde gibim gnome gibim bişi
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> tmm bunu not ettim :D
<Back_> ya benim wireles  unutuldu
<Back_> nasıl bulacagız bu driveri
<akar1m> :(
<Back_> nasıl yukleycez
<Back_> ah ulan  deli kadire baglanacam
<ozcanesen> ya işte o acer_wmi modülünü kapatınca çalışır demişler çeşitli forumlarda ama
<ozcanesen> sende zaten yok o
<Back_> hehe
<Back_> desene kablosuz artık baglanamıycaz
<Back_> wireles yalan oldu
<turgay> Back_:  olur mu öyle şey
<turgay> biraz google ile dans et bulma ihtimalin vardır
<turgay> ürün kodu +linux tarzı anahtar kelimeleri dene
<Back_> denemedigim  bişey kalmadı
<Back_> google amca linux sevmiyo
<Back_> napalım
<Back_> destek vermiyo
<Back_> win olsa
<Back_> ozcan  metasploit kulanıyonmu
<etsw> <akar1m> cs: Counter Strike Global Offensive
<etsw> her seferinde copy paste mi yapiyon la
<etsw> gecende de ayni sekilde yazmistin :D
<ozcanesen> Back_, yok hiç denemedim
<Back_> ok
<genc> slm
<akar1m> a.s
<akar1m> genc:  naber
<akar1m> :D
<Back_> o
<Back_> ozcansen  sana sonsuz tşk  iyi akşamlar
<Back_> bye
<genc> solusos deneyen varmı
<Conqueror> denemedim ama
<Conqueror> adamlar pisi kullanıyor
<Conqueror> diğer saz arkadaşlarını da alacaklar gibi
<genc> ben debian türevi biliyordum
<Conqueror> https://github.com/SolusOS
<ozcanesen> pisi comar mudur falan neredeyse tüm pardus teknolojilerini yaşatıyor adamlar
<Conqueror> :)
<genc> 1.2 indiriyordum debian diye
<genc> hevesimiz kursagımda kaldıx
<genc> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=solusos
<genc> burdakilir yanlişmı
<genc> http://wiki.solusos.com/index.php/SolusOS_1.x_Roadmap
<akar1m> etsw:  yok
<akar1m> bi arkadaş sordu cs ne diye
<akar1m> onun için yazdım
<akar1m> ya bugün çok yüksek pingimiz baba anlamadım neden böyle ya
<akar1m> çok berbat abi
<Conqueror> akar1m, puppylinux var
<Conqueror> eski makineler için önerilen
<Conqueror> deneme fırsatım olmadı
<Conqueror> http://www.livestream.com/ajanda
<akar1m> ok sağol Conqueror
<Conqueror> turgay, bayağı iyiymiş bu razor-qt xfce'ye benziyor
<Conqueror> şeyi kaçırdım ama ya 100 küsür mb yiyormuş ramden
<Conqueror> tam sayıyı söyledi ama kaçırdım
<Conqueror> bir de razor-qt nin sitesine giriyor açılmıyor 1-2 dakika :D
<Conqueror> hahahah
<Conqueror> traffic yoğun diyo
<Conqueror> hahahhaa
<Conqueror> Levent Pekcan
<Conqueror> süper
<Conqueror> ben kapalı bir bilişim istemiyorum
<Conqueror> ses seviyesine dahi Steve Jobs karar veriyor,
<Conqueror> her şey kapalı
<Conqueror> ben Richard Stallman'ın savunduğu bilişim sistemini istiyorum
<Conqueror> alooooo
<Conqueror> !ping
<akar1m> bu arada turgay'ın önerdiği qtk razor ne dağıtım değil demişti
<akar1m> nası indiricemonu ben beyler
<akar1m> !ping
<Conqueror> pong
<Conqueror> http://razor-qt.org/
<turgay> akar1m:  masaüstü olur kendisi
<turgay> akar1m:  depoda mevcut
<turgay> Conqueror:  aslında kde benziyor qt tabanlı ama çok basit bir masaüstü
<akar1m> peki ben neyi indiricem
<akar1m> yani nası kurcam
<akar1m> bi dağıtım indirip senin dediğini mi kurucam turgay
<akar1m> anlamadım tam olarak
<turgay> akar1m:  ayrı bir dağıtım olarak varmı bilmiyorum
<akar1m> turgay: verdiğin siteye girdim sanırım demek istediğini anladım
<akar1m> arch dağıtımına DE olarak razor
<akar1m> kde gibi yani
<turgay> bir dağıtımı kurup istersen  depodan ekleyebilirsin veya  kendin  bir kalıp yapabilirsin
<akar1m> ok sağol
<turgay> akar1m:  sitesinde http://razor-qt.org/install/ubuntu.php
<turgay> güncelleme sonrası kullandığım muon melez ingilizce türkçe oldu
<turgay> bunun tam tercümelisi yokmu
<akar1m> şimdi gnome DE'yi seçip öyle açtım pc yi
<akar1m> beyler yalnız tüm uygulamalarda sadece x close tuşu var minimize yok ya
<akar1m> nası ayarlıcam onu ?
<genc> onasıl gnome
<akar1m> valla bilmiyorum genc
<akar1m> nası ayarlanıyor
<akar1m> ki
<genc> görünumle alakalı olabilir
<akar1m> no effect olanı seçince geliyorda
<akar1m> bi de solda üstte activities yazıyor
<akar1m> orda computer falan gözükmüyor
<akar1m> :(
<genc> pencera teması nedir
<genc> teamvievar varmı sende
<akar1m> var
<akar1m> açıyım
<akar1m> bi bakar mısın
<akar1m> ben cs oynuyom şu an :P
<Conqueror> cs nii dimek :P :P
<Conqueror> 5 oldu adam yazacak :D
<akar1m> counter
<akar1m> veriyim mi passwd IID
<akar1m> team için
<akar1m> genc:
<genc> evet
<sebo28> sa
<Conqueror> as
<akar1m> genc
<akar1m> cıktın mı :D
<akar1m> yaşasın dual monitör çalıştı
<akar1m> oh bea :D
<akar1m> wohoooooooooooooooo
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> genc:  adamımsın :D
<genc> ati ayarların da var dimi
<akar1m> ati'den ayarlamıştım zaten
<akar1m> bi türlü aldığım hatayı
<akar1m> anlayamamış çözememiştim
<akar1m> şimdi dur bakalım bi daha deniyem dedim birden oldu
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> sistemi güncellemem ben artık direk böyle kalsın :(
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> gider mider şimdi ayar hata verir sonra bi ton uğraştırır beni
<akar1m> artık windowsa dönmek için bahanem kalmadı :D
<etsw> update'ler harbiden can sikiyor ya bazen
<etsw> ozellikle flash da
<akar1m> valla tam şu muhabbetin üzerine
<akar1m> update geldi
<akar1m> iptal ettim
<akar1m> etmem update falan :)
<akar1m> kalsın böle
<etsw> en iyisi :)
<etsw> iyi geceler herkese
<ozcanesen> daily build kullanın hayatınıza renk gelsin
<ozcanesen> basıyosun bilgisayar açılmıyor falan
<ozcanesen> yeni özellik geliyor falan süpriz oluyor arada
<akar1m> aahahahah
<akar1m> neden öyle kullanıyım
<akar1m> riske gireyim ki
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> zaten bu ubuntuyu çözmeye çalışıyom
<akar1m> hiç actiona gerek yok.
<akar1m> stabil olsun eski olsun, her derdime devam olsun benim olsun .
<akar1m> :D
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-02
<Conqueror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwML1BavExw
<Conqueror> dünyanın hâlâ en iyi breaker'ı bboy junior
<Conqueror> 2012'de yarı finalde elensede :)
<turgay> ozcanesen:  katılmıyorum gecelik sürümlerde pek sorun bende genelde
<turgay> depolardaki apketlerin açıklamaları neden yerel dilde olmaz ?
<Conqueror> akar1m, sen ne iş yapıyorsun hocam ya
<Conqueror> maşallah 24 saat burdasın :D
<akar1m> dostum işten yeni ayrıldım
<akar1m> 15 gün falan oldu
<akar1m> bilgisayar mühendisiyim
<akar1m> meslektaşız yani senl
<akar1m> e
<ozcanesen> aa ben de bilgisayar mühendisiyim
<ozcanesen> sanırım hepimiz meslektaşız burda
<akar1m> askere maskere gidicem
<akar1m> öyle evdeyim bu aralar
<ozcanesen> ama öğrenciyim ben daha
<akar1m> oh oh ne güzel :D
<akar1m> Conqueror:  de öğrenci demi
<akar1m> valla bende haziranda mezun oldum
<Conqueror> oohannes burger
<Conqueror> akar1m, hangi okul?
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, sen hangi okul?
<akar1m> oba ohanessburger'i
<akar1m> çok övdüler ya
<turgay> akar1m:  birşeyler söylerdim ama gecenin geç vakti :)
<akar1m> izmire gitmiştimde
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, çanakkale onsekiz mart ben
<ozcanesen> sen?
<Conqueror> deu
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, necdet yücel :)
<akar1m> turgay:  söyle söyle
<ozcanesen> bilmeyen yok galiba onu :D
<turgay> sona dava açarlar
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, kaçıncı sınıf
<Conqueror> akar1m, sen hangi okuldan mezun oldun?
<akar1m> ahmet yesevi
<ozcanesen> 2 yi tekrar edicem okula pek uğramadım da bu yıl
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, sen kaçıncı sınıfsın
<Conqueror> 2. sınıfım ben de
<akar1m> etsw var
<akar1m> o da bilgisayar müh
<Conqueror> son yıllarda eğilim biraz değişmeye başladı :)
<akar1m> turgay:  çok merak ettim söyle pls :D
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, akademik bilişime geldin mi?
<turgay> [02:05] <akar1m> askere maskere gidicem
<turgay> [02:05] <akar1m> öyle evdeyim bu aralar
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, evet gittim
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, ben de ordaydım
<akar1m> hea evet
<akar1m> :D
<Conqueror> ozcanesen,
<akar1m> turgay:  söyle söyle :D
<Conqueror> kırmızı, yeşil pantolon giyen
<Conqueror> bir eleman gördüysen
<Conqueror> o benimdir
<turgay> genelde yeni başlamışsınız okula olarak
<turgay> disket gösterdiler mi size ?
<Conqueror> en açık böyle tarif edebilirim :)
<Conqueror> turgay, disketle büyüdüm ben yahu
<akar1m> aslında şu anda askerliğimde 2 sene tecilli
<akar1m> olmadı bi yurtdışı dil kursu yapıp geri geliyim diyom
<akar1m> askerlik ile dil kursu arasında gidip geliyom bu aralar
<turgay> akar1m:  git gelme :)
<akar1m> babamda aynısıni diyor
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> ahahahah
<Conqueror> benim de niyetim öyle
<Conqueror> okul bitmeden bir bağlantı kurup
<akar1m> yarın bi yedek almayla ilgili araştırma yapıcam
<Conqueror> 5-6 sene yurtdışında takılacağım
<akar1m> sistemimin yedeğini almam gerek
<akar1m> umarım ubuntu'da bu yedek olayı zor ve uğraştırıcı değildir
<Conqueror> akar1m, clonezille
<Conqueror> *clonezilla
<akar1m> ubuntunun kendi içinde görmüştüm sanki bi backup yazılım
<akar1m> o iş görmez mi ki?
<ozcanesen> deja dup mu neydi
<akar1m> tabii tavsiyelere açığımdır
<ozcanesen> onu mu diyorsun?
<Conqueror> olduğu gibi partition'un yedeğini al işte
<ozcanesen> aynen
<ozcanesen> proc dev dizinini falan atla
<ozcanesen> geri kalan herşeyi tarla
<Conqueror> akar1m, dd komutuna bir bak
<ozcanesen> al sana yedek
<akar1m> back in time var ve back in time root var benim ubuntu'da default gelen
<akar1m> tmm yarın araştırıp biraz bilgileniyim
<akar1m> olmadı burdan yazarım size
<turgay> verimli bişiler yapın
<akar1m> yedeği alırım teamden biriniz bağlanıp doğru yapıp yapmadığıma bakabilirsiniz
<turgay> ingilizce varsa çeviri yapın programları
<akar1m> ben bi ara dizi çeviriyodum
<akar1m> :D 1 episode çevirdim sonra baktım baya emek istiyo
<akar1m> zor yani
<akar1m> ama ingilizceye etkisi çok oluyo
<akar1m> kelime bilgin epey artıyo
<akar1m> cümle kalıplarını bi bakmışsın günlük hayatında kullanır hale gelmişsin falan
<akar1m> ben kaçtım torrent indi diziye geçiyom
<turgay> http://i18n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/toplist/   buna el atabilirisniz mesela
<turgay> veya ubuntu çevirileri
<akar1m> +1 ubuntu çevirileri mantıklı turgay
<turgay> kde aynı şekilde
<turgay> masaüstü ortamı dahada iyi olur kde çevirisi
<turgay> ubuntu çevirmeni sayısı 600-700 veya daha fazla :)
<Conqueror> flemenkler iyi iş çıkarmış bravo
<turgay> el atında gelişsin
<Conqueror> uhuhu
<Conqueror> turkish listede bile yok
<Conqueror> soytetir tek başına yapınca bu kadarı oluyor adam ne yapsın
<turgay> Conqueror:   pek değitercüme sayısı bir önceki sürümde mesela 140.000 civarıydı
<turgay> şimdi 208.000 gözüküyor 4.11 sürümü için
<turgay> boş vakitlerde el atılsa fena olmaz yani :)
<Conqueror> ElixirVitae, maşallah
<Conqueror> 50 saattir çalışıyorsun
<Conqueror> 02:28:43 up 3 days,  5:45,  2 users,  load average: 0,35, 0,41, 0,53
<akar1m> arkadaşlar bana ubuntu ya da linux sistemler üzerinde kullanabileceğim bir search engine lazım.
<akar1m> yani pc de olan bi dosyanın ismini girdiğimde hangi path deyse gösterecek
<akar1m> windows kullanırken everything diye bir program ile çözüyordum işi
<akar1m> mimari farkı var iki sistem arasında
<akar1m> şimdi araştırıyorum ama sizin kullandığınız bi öneriniz var mı ?
<akar1m> Herkese günaydın, iyi hafta sonları diliyorum arkadaşlar
<murat> slmlr
<murat> facedekı oyunlara gırmıyor bu ubuntu bu sorunu nasıl halederız acaba
<banlieue> How are you certain any of these are enforced by your driver upon the game?			
<banlieue> ne diyor gençler burada
<Kartagis> bunlların herhangi birisinin oyunda sürücün tarafından kullanıldığınıdan niye eminsin
<Kartagis> diyor banlieue
<koko_> s.
<koko_> a
<koko_> slm arakdaslar
<koko_> ubuntu yu dun guncelestırdım ama google crome kullanırken flas paleyerlarda sorun werıyor etıket kurulamadı dıyo ne yapmam gerekıyor ?
<Conqueror> chrome:plugins
<Conqueror> yaz adres çubuğuna
<Conqueror> flash plugin'i kontrol et aktif mi değil mi diye
<koko_> tam olarak adres cbugu derken lınk yerıne mı ?
<Conqueror> evet
<koko_> obe Flash Player (2 files) - Sürüm: 11.5.31.138 Shockwave Flash 11.5 r31 Adı: Shockwave Flash Açıklama: Shockwave Flash 11.5 r31 Sürüm: 11.5.31.138 Konum: /home/mehmet/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash/11.5.31.138/libpepflashplayer.so Tür: PPAPI (işlenmiyor)
<koko_> boyle dıyor ama :S
<Conqueror> synaptic 'i aç
<Conqueror> flashplugins diye arat
<Conqueror> çıkan paketi kur
<koko_> o sekılde dıyorum ama yuklu dıyor we tekrar kur dıyorum aama yıne aynı hatayı werıyo :S
<DebrisRat> merhabalar
<murat> selamlar
<DebrisRat> merhaba murat
<murat> merhaba abi
<Conqueror> koko_, plugin çakışması filan da olabilir
<koko_> dundne berı canımı sıktı bırde prgram ekle kaldırı nasıl oluyor ?
<koko_> bunun Conqueror  ?
<Conqueror> program ekle kaldır
<Conqueror> synaptics işte
<koko_> chrome war onu baska yerden ındırıp kurmustum ben
<Conqueror> chrome resmi depolarda olmaz
<ozcanesen> koko_, aynı sorun bana da odu bugün
<ozcanesen> pepflashplayer ve AdobeFlashPlayer aktifti
<ozcanesen> pep'i iptal edince düzeldi
<koko_> pep derken ?
<koko_> yenı kullanıyorum ubuuntu yu o yuzden yabancısıyım bıraz kusura bakamyın
<ozcanesen> http://screencloud.net/v/xUfm
<genc> slm
<murat> as
<murat> javayı nasıl kura bılırım acaba
<murat> java ve flash tabanlı oyunları firefox ile oynamak istiyorum gibi..
<ozcanesen> murat, openjdk ve icedtea ile başlayan paketleri kurarak çalıştırabilirsin
<murat> sagol bunları yazılım merkezındemı yoksa mozılla eklendılerındemı eklıyecez
<ozcanesen> yazılım merkezinden kurarsan çalıştırması gerek
<murat> sagol abi
<genc> oreclede kurabilirsin
<ozcanesen> evet ppa desteğiyle openjdk yerine sunjdk da kurulabiliyor ubuntu depolarında yok lisans sorunları nedeniyle
<ozcanesen> ama geçenlerde java uygulamaları geliştiren biriyle konuştum bu meseleyi
<ozcanesen> openjdk performans sorunlarını büyük ölçüde giderdi direk onu kurun gibi birşey söylemişti
<genc> kimi uygulamalar calışnıyor
<genc> orecle java 8 tavsiye ederim
<genc> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<murat> ya lınux acemısıyımde
<genc> libraoffice eski java da kalsın
<murat> ubuntu nasıl en gelışmış son kullanıcı lınuxsu
<genc> sonkullanıcı icin bence ideal
<murat> 2 yıldır guncellenmeyen pardusla yabtıklarımı yabamıyorum
<genc> neyi yapamıyor
<murat> crasis oynuyamıyom
<genc> pardusla aynı yaşta
<murat> travıyan turevı oyunlara gıremıyom
<genc> ben oynuyorum
<genc> travian
<murat> ben neden gıremıyom yaw
<genc> http://postimage.org/image/n6o962o89/
<genc> şuan oyundayım
<murat> pekı facedekı kındom of camelot calışıyomu,
<murat> ve greasmonkeyeklentılerı sorunsuzmu
<genc> face kullanmıyorum
<genc> tarla falan diyorsan sorunsuz
<genc> http://www.pinkemu.com/driving-games/american-racing.html
<genc> yada mmo oyunları da sıkıntısız bircogu
<murat> allah allah
<genc> http://smeet.mynet.com/
<genc> kurulum eksiklerin vardır
<murat> pekı nasıl duzelte bılırık
<genc> ubuntu tweak kur
<murat> tekrar kurmadan
<genc> tekrar kurmana gerek yok
<murat> onu nasıl kuracaz desem kızman insallah
<genc> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<genc> kurduk tansonra
<genc>  yöneticiler sekmesinde
<murat> evet abı
<genc> uygulama merkezi
<genc> adobe
<genc> ubuntu kısıtlı ilaveler
<genc> bu ikisi kurulu olsun
<murat> sagol abı
<genc> open jdk kaldırmadan
<murat> tmm abı
<genc> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<genc> java yı kur
<genc> imla icin aspell-tr
<genc> libraoffice icin zemberek
<genc> tek sıkıntı türkce sözluk yok
<genc> varsada ben raslamadım
<murat> içsel hata varmıs bende
<genc> paket kurulumun damı diyor
<murat> evet
<genc> sudo apt-get update
<murat> sagol abı
<genc> sudo apt-get upgrede
<genc> güncelleme hatası olmuş tur
<genc> pardusta bir debian catalı olma yolunda
<genc> http://pardusdebian.blogspot.com/
<genc> ftp://depo.pardus.org.tr/ISO/2013rc2/tr/
<genc> rc2 seviyesinde denemek istersen
<murat> o pardus degılkı
<murat> ankacılarınkı pardus olacak
<murat> lınux camıyasıyakında 2 ye ayrılacak
<murat> deplıler ve pisiciler dıye
<genc> ondan iyice unut kalmadı bende
<genc> alfa dahi olsa bir iso yayınlar insan
<murat> monjaro linux solus ve bırı daha pısı paket ıne gectı
<genc> calışsın calışmasın
<murat> adamlar haftaya yayınlıyolarkı
<genc> solusos denedim
<genc> debian
<genc> şuan
<murat> solus debıyanı bıraktı
<genc> 1.2
<koko_> sag taraftakı numlock tusnun oldugu yerdekı rakamLar  flash player uzerınde calısmıyor ?
<murat> ıstersen sıtesıne gır bak
<koko_> ama baska yerde calısıyor sebebı nedır bunun acaba ?
<genc> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=solusos
<genc> 1.2 dun denedim
<genc> deb
<genc> http://wiki.solusos.com/index.php/SolusOS_2.x_Software
<genc> http://packages.solusos.com/pool/main/g/gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg/
<murat> http://pisi.solusos.com/
<murat> burayı oku genc
<genc> acılmıyor sayfa
<ozcanesen> arkadaşlar guake kullanıyor musunuz?
<murat> nasıl acılmıyo ya
<murat> dıyor yenı pısılı solus  yuzde 18 ı hazır bekleyın
<genc> http://postimage.org/image/99g3q308r/
<genc> anka da 5 kaldı başa haber yok
<command> anka ne zaman ?
<genc> ortalıkta bir takvim yok
<genc> nekadarının hazır olduguda mecul
<command> yalan olacak ben söleyim bu gidişle bişey çıkmaz
<command> ne zamandır aha bu gün aha yarın diyolar
<ozcanesen> command, böyle bir topluluktan ciddi bir sürüm çıkarma politikası beklemek insafsızlık değil mi ya
<ozcanesen> koskoca tübitak bile  2011 i 2011 aralıkta falan çıkarıyordu
<command> pardusu unutup gidelim bence
<genc> nereye
<genc> kanal ubuntu-tr
<genc> :-D
<command> #dedeler
<command> benim kanal
<murat> genc olmadı yaw
<genc> ne olmadi
<murat> oyunlar acılmıyo
<turgay> bırakın oyunu daha verimli işler ile ilgilenin
<murat> benım ıçın her sey oyun yaw
<murat> hayat bıle bır oyun
<genc> adresi ver
<genc> bende denim
<murat> shttp://apps.facebook.com/kingdomsofcamelot/?fb_source=bookmark_apps&ref=bookmarks&count=0&fb_bmpos=2_0
<murat> gıremedın galıba abi
<genc> http://postimage.org/image/e2uxqa5gp/
<genc> birden fazla tarayıycıyla deniyorum
<murat> bu hangısı
<murat> mozıllamı
<genc> calışiyor hepsinde opera dahil
<genc> chromium
<murat> yaw abı flas kurulu
<murat> openjdk kurulu
<murat> ice tea kurulu
<murat> ustelık
<genc> nasıl bir hata veriyor
<murat> hıc
<murat> gıremıyo
<genc> siyah ekranmı
<genc> orecle java kur
<murat> yok beyaz bır ekran
<murat> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<murat> bunu dıyom net yok dıyo
<genc> evet
<murat> aha sımdıde baska  bır ıslem için kullanıyon dıyo
<koko_> shit tusuna basınca sag taraftakı tusları rakamları kullana bılıyorum ama ben basarak kullanmak ıstemıyorum ne yapmam lazım
<koko_> ?
<Conqueror> shit mi?
<Conqueror> omg
<koko_> aynen
<koko_> ama oda flas oynlarda oyle oluyr Conqueror  . baska yerlerde normaL bır sekılde kullana bılıyorum
<enkidux> s.a
<genc> as
<koko_> arakdaslar gunceleme yaptıkdan sonra flas player olan oyunlkarda numlock olan tarafdakı rakamLarı kullanmayımrım .. sadedce yon tusu olarak calısıyor bunu rakamLarLa caLıstırmak ıcın nasıl tekrar ayaralaya bılırım
<koko_> duzelte bılırım ??**
<koko_> arakdaslar gunceleme yaptıkdan sonra flas player olan oyunlkarda numlock olan tarafdakı rakamLarı kullanmayımrım .. sadedce yon tusu olarak calısıyor bunu rakamLarLa caLıstırmak ıcın nasıl tekrar ayaralaya bılırım
<koko_> duzelte bılırım ??**
<ekolojik> yahu benim de bi derdim var
<ekolojik> dist-upgrade yaptıktan sonra hala 12.04teyim
<ekolojik> 12.10 olmadı bi türlü
<ekolojik> ney gözden kaçırdım acaba
<turgay> benimde derdim var ses alamıyoru :)
<genc> bir bende dert yok
<koko_> :D
<ekolojik> derdimize derman olacak tok mu
<ekolojik> yok mu"
<genc> dert nedir
<ekolojik> dist-upgrade yaptıktan sonra hala 12.04teyim
<ekolojik> 12.10 olmadı bi türlü
<genc> tekrar dene negibi bir hata aldın
<ekolojik> hata almadım güncellem yapıyorum
<ekolojik> ubuntu gittikçe sorun olmaya başladı be
<koko_> bencedeee
<ekolojik> pardusu arar oldum
<enkidux> ekolojik : pardus'da dist-upgrade benzeri ama mutlak sorunsuz çalışan bir mekanizma var mıydı?
<genc> hg murat
<murat> hb
<murat> olmadı gene abi
<murat> rces.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<murat> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<murat> 3 partı dosyaları kaldırın dıyo devamlı abi
<ekolojik> ben pardusu unutalı epey oldu
<ekolojik> zaten pardusta mutlak sorunsuz diye bişey olmaz
<turgay> geliştirici bağımlı bir distro varsa oda pardustur :)
<turgay> ne gelişmesine izin verdiler nede gerilemesine
<ekolojik> elementary os"a geçecem yakında
<turgay> istedikleri gibi geliştirdiler kimseyide takmadılar
<murat> Sysinfo for 'murat-A15': Linux 3.5.0-23-generic running , CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPUB800@1.50GHz at 800 MHz (2993 bogomips), HD: 4/139GB, RAM: 1391/1909MB, 176 proc's, 22.47min up
<turgay> kubuntu iyi güzel hoş
<turgay> Sysinfo for 'turgay-S': Linux 3.8.0-4-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.9.98, CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E6300  @ 2.80GHz at 1603 MHz (5599 bogomips), HD: 7/35GB, RAM: 1673/1982MB, 160 proc's, 6.18h up
<ekolojik> Sysinfo for 'niyazi-System-Product-Name': Linux 3.2.0-37-generic running , CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.40GHz at 2399 MHz (4798 bogomips), HD: 8/35GB, RAM: 932/1001MB, 158 proc's, 4.55h up
<murat> abı bu ubuntudan kat kad ıydır be yaw
<turgay> ekolojik:  masaüstün ne ?
<ekolojik> unity standart
<ekolojik> başka masaüstü yok zaten
<murat> sadece bu aralar gelıştırıcılerden bazıları kendını kral ılan etmış o baska
<turgay> ben kde ile anlaşıyorum diğerleri uymuyor pek bana
<turgay> E17 ile bir ara yakınlaştık ama
<turgay> aşkımız kısa sürdü
<turgay> kubuntu 13.04 gayet güzel
<turgay> tek sorunum türkçe dil desteğinde  türkiyenin sınıfta kalması
<murat> aslında ben wınden vaz gecmekle hata ettıgımı anladım
<ekolojik> aklım almıyor bi türlü
<turgay> murat:  ne diyorsun ?
<murat> buyuk laf ettım dönemıyom
<ekolojik> ubuntucular unity saçmalığını nasıl ortaya çıkardı
<turgay> ekolojik:  hiç elleşme kubuntu iyidir
<turgay> kubuntu alman bir şirket himayesine geçti
<murat> dıyom lınux benı asıyor ama ne yabak artık wındowsa dönemem
<ekolojik> elementary os"a geçecem yakında
<turgay> blue systems adlı bir şirket profesyonel olrak geliştirmeye başladı
<ekolojik> denedim beğendim live cd olarak denedim
<genc> elemantary denedinmi
<turgay> genc:  e17 ?
<ekolojik> keşke biri çıksa paralı linux dağıtımı yapsa
<ekolojik> paraya para demez heralde
<genc> gelecek vardı biaralar
<genc> tek para verdigim linux
<murat> iflas ettı demı abı o
<genc> malesef
<ekolojik> yola erken çıkmış herhalde
<genc> tübitak tır müsebbibi bence
<ekolojik> şimdi olsa batmazdı bence
<murat> abı anlamadım gıttı yaw wodofone nın wını bu dagda cekmıyo
<turgay> android linux dünyasına bayaca hız kattı
<enkidux> kubuntu şirket güdümüne geçmedi yahu
<murat> tlfle genış bant cekıyo
<turgay> eskiden öcü dene şeyi edinmeyen  kalmadı
<genc> ubuntu şirketmalıdır
<enkidux> canonical desteği kesince yeni bir şirketle anlaşma yaptılar o kadar
<ekolojik> android bence çok güzel bi örnek
<turgay> enkidux:  blue systems destek vermiyor mu?
<murat> ya abıler sıze bır soru daha sormam mumkunmu
<enkidux> destek veriyor, adı üstünde destek
<enkidux> çıkartan yürüten topluluk
<enkidux> ekolojik : paralı linux mu, red-hat işte
<enkidux> suse
<ekolojik> redhat şirketler için değil mi
<ekolojik> ben bireysel olanından sözediyorum
<enkidux> bireysel olanına destek istersen yine para ödersin
<enkidux> :)
<murat> lindows
<genc> destek paralı
<enkidux> lindows öldü
<ozcanesen> bu destek ve güncelleme için para isteme mevzusunda bir şey sorabilir miyim
<ekolojik> az biraz pğara ödemeye razıyım yeter ki düzgün bişey olsun
<ozcanesen> bu redhat güncellemeler için para istiyor mesela
<ozcanesen> 7 yıl destek veriyor sisteme
<ozcanesen> e bir kişi alsa
<ozcanesen> redhat o güncellemeyi o kişi için yapmayacak mı
<ozcanesen> herşey gpl olacağı için
<ozcanesen> sadece 1 kişinin alması
<ozcanesen> diğer kişilerin o güncellemeye erişebilmesini sağlayacak
<ozcanesen> niye herkes alıyor bu durumda?
<enkidux> destek sadece yazılım güncellemesinden ibaret bir şey değil
<ozcanesen> yani redhat'den sistem aldığımızda
<ozcanesen> güncellemeler hariç
<ozcanesen> taleplerde de bulunabiliyor muyuz?
<enkidux> tabii
<enkidux> tel ve mail desteği vs
<ozcanesen> yalnız adamların yaptığı iş inanılmaz muazzam
<ozcanesen> düşünsenize günümüz teknolojisini
<ozcanesen> hala 7 yıl önceki çekirdeğe
<ozcanesen> uyarlıyorlar
<enkidux> suse de ücretli
<turgay> amerika  dediğinde 10 adım geri atıp düşünbeceksin
<turgay> türk malı dendiğinde hemen ortamdan uzaklaşacaksın   en kısa sürede
<turgay> tanıtılan ürün ürün verilen ürün aynı olmayabilir
<murat> turgay usta wındow kullandınmı
<turgay> sonradan bir sürü ücret talep edilebilir  her türlü dolandırıcılığa açıktır
<turgay> murat:  nt kullanmıştım en son sanırım
<murat> tmm abı
<murat> sımdı sadece dos komutlar olan pir pc var
<murat> wın yuklu degıl
<murat> sadece komut satırı calışıyo
<murat> sen buna bır program yazıyon
<murat> ışte kde masa ustunu
<murat> kafana gore bır dosya yonetıcısı oluşturuyon
<murat> vb
<enkidux> alamadım
<enkidux> dos için kde programımı
<murat> sonra bunu autoexec.bat denen dosyaya koydunmu
<murat> pc acıldıgında senın o program CALIŞIYO
<murat> bunu lınuxde ne yabıyo
<murat> yaw en basıt ce su
<murat> 10 cls
<murat> 20 for w=1 to 80
<murat> for e 1to 23
<ozcanesen> bilgisayar açıldığında komut satırı mı açılsın sadece?
<murat> locete w,e;prıntchr$(178)
<murat> next e,w
<murat> yok abı
<murat> hiç toplu işlem programları gordunuzmu
<murat> pc tools  nc gıbı
<murat> hanı 3,1 ler daha cıkmamıştı
<murat> aha anlata bılecem galıba bu el
<ozcanesen> http://www.gnu.org/software/mc/images/mc-panels.png
<ozcanesen> böyle bir şey mi arıyorsun?
<murat> mesala dosta dosysılme komutu del ya
<murat> sen bir program olusturuyon
<murat> menude sıl secenegı var onatıkladıgında o rda bır dıyolog kutusu acılıyo oraya secenek gırıyon o dosyalar sılınıyo
<genc> https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily?field.series_filter=quantal
<genc> bunuda bir deneyelim
<murat> yaw kısacası su
<murat> mesala pısı tabanın yada dep tabanna ne yabılıyokı
<turgay> ha gayret
<ozcanesen> genc, ben kullanıyorum şuanda elementary
<murat> ubuntu cıkıyo mınt cıkıyo
<genc> bende deniyecegim
<enkidux> Aktif bir türkçe mud aranıyor :) Var mıdır acaba?
<genc> mintten birşey anlamadım
<enkidux> hangi sürüm ve sorun ne
<genc> maya 13 denedim
<enkidux> son kullanıcı için gayet uygun ve rahat bir dağıtım mint
<turgay> enkidux: mud ?
<genc> sadece masa üstü hoşuma gitti
<enkidux> turgay : http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD
<murat> abı bence mınt ubuntudan ıydı yaw
<genc> onuda ubuntuda kullanıyordum
<enkidux> genc : mintin kde li sürümüde hoştur, kde yi iyi uyarlamışlar
<enkidux> LMDE si de baya iyi ve satbildir
<genc> depolar falan agırlık ubuntu
<enkidux> mint iki koldan yürüyen bir dağıtım
<enkidux> ubuntu ve debian
<genc> kde kullanmıyorum
<enkidux> lmde debian tabanlı
<enkidux> diğerleri ubuntu
<enkidux> haliyle depolar aynı olacak
<genc> masa ustu guzele benziyor
<ozcanesen> ya ben aslında çok beğenmemiştim ilk kullanırken
<ozcanesen> silmeye üşendim sonra alıştım
<ozcanesen> şimdi baya baya seviyorum
<genc> http://postimage.org/image/85ln4hdbj/
<genc> 6 tane masa ustü oldu
<genc> kurulu
<murat> wındowsa bıle kde kurdururken
<murat> sımdı ubuntu kullanıyok yaw
<genc> linux camiasına enbuyuk katkı launchpad.net
<genc> kubuntu bir garabet pardus tan başka kde kullanmadım
<ozcanesen> launchpad ve ppa sistemi gerçekten ubuntuya güç veren etkenlerin başında geliyor
<genc> bircok dagıtımın cıkış yeri
<genc> pardus depo yönetimi bukadar katı olmasaydı
<genc> belki pisi de gelişirdi
<murat> he yaw tam paketlemeyıde ogrenmıştım
<murat> pardusda sogudum
<murat> tıger dıye bırı vardı
<murat> habıre ubuntu kur derdı kurduk o burda yok sımdı
<enkidux> murat : tiger debiancıydı, debian kur demiş olmasın
<genc> deb paketlemeyi ögren
<murat> debı de demişti
<murat> o şimdi nerde acaba
<enkidux> arada geliyor buralara
<genc> acemi görünmüyor
<murat> hatta o aralar tullıana abı ıle dalaşmışlardı benım yuzumden
<murat> ben gentoyu kumuştum
<enkidux> acemi mi tiger mi
<murat> o kuramamış gucune gıtmıştı
<murat> tıger
<murat> ustelık ben lınuxda bıse anlamam
<enkidux> ankacılar sebo ile tigeri banlamışlardı zaten
<murat> yaw bı benı bamlamadılar gıttı
<enkidux> enki reyizi övüyorsundur bol bol :)
<enkidux> ekibide pohpohluyorsundur :)
<murat> yok
<enkidux> kovmazlar tabi
<murat> benım dedıgımı onlara kımse demez
<enkidux> anka a harfi ile başlıyor bile desen saldırıyor abiler malum
<murat> turgay ordagormuştur
<murat> ben 2023 e kadar proje cızmıstım
<enkidux> valla bunlardaki hotzotun bindebiri bile eski ekipte yoktu, gelen gideni aratıyormuş :)
<murat> bılmem pardusu cıkartsınlarda
<enkidux> http://pardus-anka.blogspot.com/2012/06/pardus-sadece-virus-degil-sgr-da.html
<murat> ha sebo gelırse sor ben onlara pardus kanalında ne işiniz var burası tubıtak parduscularının bıle demiştim
<murat> benı  atmıyolarsa  ya bende seytan tuyu var
<murat> yada iplemıyolar
<enkidux> yada seni artık ciddiye almıyorlardır :)
<ozcanesen> abi bir özgür yazılım projesinde atmak nasıl oluyor ki
<ozcanesen> en fazla dışlarlar
<ozcanesen> sen sıkılıp gidersin
<genc> kolay kalay kimse kanaldan atılmaz
<murat> ıplememek o anlamdakı
<murat> yaw bu ekıpın neresı ozgur yazılım felsefesını benımsemıslerki
<murat> pardus kullanmıyan maldır dıyen
<murat> benım torpıl badıbereden  gelıyodu abi
<enkidux> pardus değil anka kullanmayan adam değildir demişlerdi
<murat> he
<enkidux> pardon tam öyle değil
<enkidux> https://twitter.com/enkihukuk/statuses/256506474233217024
<murat> evet bu
<murat> sımdı ubuntuyu ogrtenmek durumunda bıraktılar bızı
<murat> ne guzel pardusu ögrenmıştık
<murat> bellı bır yasdan sonra ogrenmekte sorun oluyo
<enkidux> o değilde bu proje ne oldu acaba : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHIKQKhqGy0
<murat> cıkar bırgun
<murat> haftaya ısoyu dagıtıyolar
<murat> o enkı sende enkı abı ne iş
<ozcanesen> abi onlar işletim sistemi mi yazıyor
<ozcanesen> ben sadece kernel yazıyolar sanıyodum
<ozcanesen> posix uyumlu
<enkidux> ozcanesen: adresleri bu : http://www.csistem.org/
<murat> poksıs nekı
<enkidux> isim işletim sistemi projesi
<ozcanesen> abi posix mesela
<enkidux> bundan kernel dahil tüm bileşenleriyle yeni bir işletim sistemi sonucu çıkar
<ozcanesen> unix tabanlı sistemlerin çoğu birbirinin desteklediği
<ozcanesen> herşeyi destekleyebiliyor
<ozcanesen> bunu sağlayan ortak standartlara posix deniyo
<ozcanesen> enkidux, o zaman bitmez abi o proje
<ozcanesen> ama bitmese bile
<ozcanesen> bu yolda inanılmaz şeyler öğrenecekler
<ozcanesen> keşke ben de o grupta olsam
<murat> almazlarkı
<enkidux> Birde Türk kısmı var , yani Türk olmayana kapalı bir gelişme süreci sonucu çıkar ki böylesi bir geliştirme modelinden çıkacak sonucu beklemek epey sürecek gibi
<enkidux> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-03
<ozcanesen> abi ben pardusun başından beri bu mantığı çözemedim zaten
<ozcanesen> hem özgür yazılım hem milli nasıl oluyor
<ozcanesen> gerçi pardus'un yabancı kullanıcılarını görünce
<ozcanesen> baya bi şaşırıp ibret almıştım
<enkidux> şu ana pisi ye en büyük katkıyı veren marcin polonyalı
<enkidux> şu an
<murat> onu bılmemde abı
<enkidux> murat : Bu enkidu : http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enkidu
<enkidux> Buda enki : http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enki
<enkidux> Nihad Karslı çok mütevazi biri olduğu için enki nickini aldı. '' Enki, Sümer mitolojisinde su, zeka ve yaratmanın tanrısıdır.
<murat> 3 tane tanedagıtım onları desteklıyo
<enkidux> Bugün Sümerler olaydı birde kesin bilişim tanrısı diye bir kategori icad edip onada nihat derlerdi :)
<genc> lanetlenmiş tanrı tarafından
<genc> benim nick sakatlıgı yok allahtam
<murat> enkıduya bakarken benım devıne merakım kabardı gene
<enkidux> neyse ben kaçar, hayırlı akşam hepinize
<genc> footnote takvim günleri göstermiyor
<murat> sanada
<BrainPaid> selam
<genc> slm
<genc> http://postimage.org/image/peu5t8xcp/
<genc> elemantary yeni masaüstüm
<teknokadim> slm arkadaşlar. şimdi ben ubuntunun kurulu olduğu sda3 deki dosyaların sabit kalarak kurulan ve değiştirilen program-dosyaların sda4 de olmasını istiyorum. openwrt de kullandığım overlyfs nin ubuntuda çalışacağını düşündüm ama ya bende bir hata var yada ubuntuda. şimdi ubuntu sda3 de kurulu ve / ye bağlı sda4 dosyalarımı tutmak istediğim sürücü ve /overly klasörüne bağlı kullandığım komut şu (mount -t overlay
<teknokadim> fs overlayfs / -o lowerdir=/,upperdir=/overlay) fakat ne sda4 deki dosyalar / içinde görülüyor nede / içerisinde oluşturduğum dosyalar sda4 e gidiyor. Birşey kaçırıyorum ama nerde?
<teknokadim> komur bölündü yenilyeyim mount -t overlayfs overlayfs / -o lowerdir=/,upperdir=/overlay
<ozcanesen> arkadaşlar ubuntuda 3g kullanırken kotayı nasıl takip edebilirim?
<ozcanesen> http://codebox.org.uk/pages/bitmeteros/downloads
<ozcanesen> şöyle bişey buldum benden başkasına lazım olur belki
<murat> onu bılmemde
<murat> ıhtıza da pyton ıle yazılmış bır program var kur onu
<ozcanesen> murat, istihza açılmıyor
<teknokadim> benim probleme bir çözüm bulamadım halen varmı bir öneriniz
<teknokadim> :(
<genc> teknokadim derdin nedir
<teknokadim> sda3 de ubuntu kurulu ben bu doyalara zarar gelmeden bişiler denemek istiyorum
<teknokadim> onun için overlayfs kullanayım dedim doğru yapmamam rağmen sonuç olumsuz
<teknokadim> yan / de yaptığım herşey /overlay de gerçekleşecek
<teknokadim> sda3 de yaptığım her değişiklik sda4 de olacak
<teknokadim> overlayfs aufs denedim ikisindede sonuc olumsuz ubuntudamı birşey var yoksa bendemi anlamadım openwrtde sorunsuz kullandım zamanında
<genc> senin olayı ilk kez duydum
<teknokadim> başka türlü anlatayım (genelde o amaçla kullanılıyo)
<teknokadim> diyelim ubuntu sda3 de kurulu ve sda3 doldu bundan sonra tüm işlemlein sda4 den devam etmesini istiyolum nasıl yaparım?
<genc> raid le disklerini birleştirsen
<teknokadim> raid biraz farklı kaçıyo
<teknokadim> benim amacım / saltokunur olacak yapılan tüm değişiklikler başka bir partitionda olacak yani mkdir /test1 dediğimde bu test1 klasörü sda4 de bağlanmış olan /overlay içerisinde oluşacak ama yine / de görünecek
<genc> yedekleme amaclımı
<teknokadim> ya yok şimdi ben sağlam stabil kurulum yaptım sık sık kullanıcı ekleme/silme işlemleri olacak ve farklı host control paneller denicem her defasında format atmak istemiyorum kullanmam gereken komut şu ama istediğim sonucu vermedi mount -t overlayfs /overlay / -o lowerdir=/,upperdir=/overlay
<teknokadim> bu şekilde stabil kurulum zarar görmeden sadece sda4 dü formatlamam yeterkli olacak (bir çeşit deepfreeze gibi düşünebilirsin)
<genc> kurulumda kullanıcı dizinini opt ve benzeri dizinleri farklı disklere tanıta bilirsin
<teknokadim> biliyorum ama sadece kullanıcı için olacak diyelim ehcp kurdum memnun kalmadım işin yok tek tek tüm paketleri kaldır, ayar dosyaları vs. her paket için bunu düşünürsen dediğim yol çok pratik gel gelelim sonuç yok :D
<teknokadim> neyse teşekkür ettim linux çalışmak araştırmaktır dimi
<teknokadim> biraz farklı şeylere bakayım
<teknokadim> belki bir yol bulurum
<genc> müzik dinle erol budan :)
<teknokadim> bu arada rahmetli bi xybernaut vardı uğruyomu buralara
<genc> ararken iyi gidiyor
<Conqueror> <teknokadim> bu arada rahmetli bi xybernaut vardı uğruyomu buralara
<Conqueror> haahaha
<Conqueror> debian.tr 'de takılıyor o hala oradaysa
<teknokadim> rusyada mı halen?
<Conqueror> en son öyleydi 4 sene önce mi ne konuşmuştum
<Conqueror> hocam bu arada nick'in süper
<teknokadim> aynı durumdayız ozaman
<genc> birikim iyi
<teknokadim> ben de bi okadar oldu görüşmeyeli
<Conqueror> /ns info xybernaut
<Conqueror> 30 hafta olmuş adam girmeyeli
<teknokadim> :D oda iyi ben girmeyeli 3 yıl oldu
<Conqueror> IP adresine bakılırsa rusya'da hala
<teknokadim> tabi proxy kullanmıyosa :P onun işi belli olmaz malatyada pc yi açık bırakıp rusyaya gitti
<teknokadim> :D
<Conqueror> hahaha
<teknokadim> problemi buldum
<teknokadim> :D
<teknokadim> aufs de / de izin vermiyo tek tek dizinleri bağlamanz gerekiyo ilginçtir ne amaçla yapmışlarsa
<teknokadim> overlayfs de de aynı espiri söz konusuymuş
<command> salam
<teknokadim> slm
<command> teknokadim: asl ?
<teknokadim> evlenmeme teklif edecen 29 erkek türkiye
<teknokadim> :D
<command> ubuntu kanalında windowscu
<command> atın bunu
<teknokadim> windows8 :D
<teknokadim> ben nice linuxcular gördüm benden çok windows kullanıyolar
<teknokadim> hatta bazı yeni linuxa başlayanlar bana soruyo hocam şu linuxun crack ını nerden indirebilir diye
<teknokadim> :D
<teknokadim> ya bırakın microsoft bile zamanında linux sunucu kullandı
<teknokadim> bizde windows kullanalım ne var
<teknokadim> :P
<Blaguvest> :)
<genc> hala kullandıgı idda ediliyor
<command> pardüz
<command> paryan
<command> pardik
<command> oandik
<command> pandik
<teknokadim> command sen bitliste değilsin değilmi?
<command> hakkarideyim ben
<command> ondan öncede hataydaydım
<command> teknokadim: hayırdır ?
<teknokadim> en son bir öğrencim sınavda pardus yerine pardüz yazdı ondan şettim
<teknokadim> hatay nerdeydin?
<command> yok yea ne hatayı
<command> angaralıyık
<command> incesu bebesiyik
<akar1m> herkese selamlar
<akar1m> beyler bayanlar
<akar1m> nasılsınız
<genc> as
<akar1m> genc:
<akar1m> dayanamadım ubuntu update yaptım
<akar1m> riske girdim
<akar1m> çift ekran çalışmayabilir diye korktum ama çalıştı :D
<Cannn>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Cannn mjqcglsyhlue,
<Conqueror> hahhahah
<Conqueror> /ns identify kaf31sdf10;:)3f43
<Conqueror> aha şifre gitti :P
<Conqueror> alabalık yakaladım!
<Conqueror> Kartagis!~iegg@drupal.org/user/742906/view failed to login to Conqueror.  There has been 1 failed login attempt since your last successful login.
<Conqueror> hahahah
<Blaguvest> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-27
<genc24> slm
<genc24> java güvenlik hatası alıyorum güvenlik ayarları nasıl düzenleniyor
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-29
<Kartagis> ogny:
<Kartagis> selam bebek
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-26
<cemcom> selamin aleyküm
<korst3n> beyler selam
<korst3n> macbook proya ubuntu 14.04 kurdum
<korst3n> f tuslari calismiyor ne yapmam gerekli
<korst3n> 30 kisi var bi kisi bile cevaplamadi ayip olmuyor mu ubuntu destek kanali burasi
<korst3n> yetkili kim?
<cemcom> yetki alabilir miyim?
<ananbot> cemcom: sen en iyisi anana sor qanqa xdxd
<korst3n> KIMSE YOK MU YA BI YARDIM EDECEK
<korst3n> AYIP
<fethan> nedir mesela korst3n
<fethan> *mesele
<korst3n> ya sordum zaeten yukarida bi baksan okuyacaksin .s.s
<fethan> yok ben yeni girdim okuyamiyom
<fethan> ben girmeden once sorulmus cp pls
<korst3n> 22:15 (korst3n) macbook proya ubuntu 14.04 kurdum
<korst3n> 22:16 (korst3n) f tuslari calismiyor ne yapmam gerekli
<fethan> haa o beni asar
<korst3n> ya o zaman ne diye soruyorsun zaten ubuntu kullanan adamdan ne hayir gelir siliyorum
<korst3n> birsey bildiginiz yok
<fethan> ne demek ubuntu kullanan adamdan ne hayir gelir !!111
<fethan> adam dedigin ubuntu kullanir
<korst3n> sekil bir a iste bu dandik kanal macte bi sorun olsa apple store apple forumlari hemen yardim ediyorlar
<korst3n> burada kendini begenmis zuppeler cevab bile veremiyor
<aykut> korst3n, ...
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-28
<serpil> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-29
<ersinim> http://webchat.freenode.net/ çok estetikmiş:)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-31
<cmdexe> vuuuuvuvuuvuvuvu
<ersoyy> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-01
<x232> gentoo tecrubesi olan var mi?
<ananbot> x232: hmm, tecrubesi, gentoo, olan.... yanlis hatirlamiyorsam yakin zamanlarda anan da buna benzer birseyler sormustu xdxd
<x232> candan ve beyaza havale ediyorum snei ananbot
<shinobi> merhaba arkadaşlar iyi akşamlar acaba size embedded linux hakkında bir kaç soru sorabilir miyim
<shinobi> kimse yok mu cevap vermek istyen ?
<ananbot> shinobi: loglara baktim senin icin, vermek, istyen, yok diye aradim, shinobi'in anasi bilir diye not dusulmus... malesef. xdxd
<shinobi> la seni dünyaya getirenin ben ne ayaksın lasen
<cmdexe> selam cicişler
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-02
<aeropi> merhaba
<aeropi> acaba istanbul'da deneyimsiz kullanıcıların da dahil olabileceği bir workshop tarzı komunite var mıdır ?
<Cihan> aeropi: meetup'dan kontrol edin
<Cihan> http://www.meetup.com/
<f0und> 'Title: Find your people \n\n- Meetup (at www.meetup.com)'
<aeropi> teşekkür ederim
<Cihan> istanbul'da bircok etkinlik/bulusma duzenleniyor mutlaka bir tanesine denk gelirsiniz
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-03
<damascene> hunspell-tr var mı? hexchat veya xchat ile hangi yazım denetleyicisi kullanabilirm?
<damascene> hunspell-tr var mı? hexchat veya xchat ile hangi yazım denetleyicisi kullanabilirm?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-04
<damascene> hunspell-tr var mı? hexchat veya xchat ile hangi yazım denetleyicisi kullanabilirm?
<yenilinuxcu> selam beyler
<yenilinuxcu> linux mint chat sohbet odası hangisi tr olan
<yenilinuxcu> linuxmint ile manjoro arasındaki fark neler bilen var mı
<damascene> yenilinuxcu, selam, Linux mint Ubuntu'dan Manjoro Arch linux'dan
<damascene> Linux mint ve Ubuntu daha kolay
<damascene> Linux mint resmi sohbet odasi freenode haric, baska network #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-05
<backbox> hey
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<xxx> s.a
<xxx> ben minti kurdum
<xxx> internetten flash videolarını açıyorum sorun yok ama tam ekran yapınca ses cızırtı yapmaya başlıyo
<xxx> tam ekranda değilken bi sorun yok. müzik çalarda da sorun yok sadece flash video tam ekrandayken sorun oluyo
<xxx> neden yapar bunu. çözümünü bilen varmı??
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-06
<onur_> selam
<Kartagis> selam onur_
<onur_> nasılsınız
<Kartagis> iyiyim, sen?
<onur_> linuxmint kurdum da onların kanalına girdim kimse yok benimde aklıma burası geldi
<onur_> çok şükür nasıl olsun valla
<onur_> acemiyim bu linuxta  alışmak zaman alabilir demi
<Kartagis> alabilir evet
<Kartagis> windows'a da alışmak zaman almadı mı?
<onur_> windowsamı yok hatırlıyom o günleri basit ya
<onur_> linux zevkli geldi bana kod bilmen gerekiyor zamanla öğrenirim
<onur_> bende şuan windowsta var dün gece kurdum bunu windowsun yanına
<topkek> Selam
<onur_> ama pc açtığım zaman bir liste çıkıyor linux mint ve windoes diye
<onur_> as hoş geldin
<onur_> o listenin başında linux var direk linuxa giriyor alta getirip windowsu seçmen gerekiyor ki windosa girsin windowsu nasıl üste taşıyabilirim acaba ailem girdiğinde ozrlnamasın bir misafir geldiğinde yada ben linuza girmek istediğim zaman kendim girrerim
<topkek> Ben sisteme üçüncü bir dağıtım daha kurmak istiyorum
<topkek> Fakat arada kaldım
<topkek> <onur_> Grub'u Herhangi bir USB'ye kur bilgisayarda windows bootloader kalsın
<onur_> <topkek> <onur_> Grub'u Herhangi bir USB'ye kur bilgisayarda windows bootloader kalsın
<onur_> ne demek istedi ki çıkmış kanaldan
<Kartagis> onur: /boot/grub/grub.cfg dosyasını kurcala
<Kartagis> onur_: kod bilmen gerekiyor ile ne kastediyorsun? komut mu?
<onur_> aynen komut ya
<onur_> o doyayı açtım yazı var
<onur> wiyv bu kanalda birileri konusmus
<onur> Kartagis: onur demesen gormeyecem gerci orasi baska :p
<Kartagis> a siz ikiniz aynı kişi değil misiniz?
<Kartagis> :)
<onur_> :D
<onur_> dediğin grub.cfg dosyasını açtımda yazılar var neresiyle oynama yapacam bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> http://askubuntu.com/a/82965/277759
<Kartagis> umarım ingilizce biliyorsundur
<onur_> yok bilsem çok iyi olurdu kafile gezdirirdim :)
<Kartagis> cat /etc/default/grub
<Kartagis> paste.ubuntu.com'a yapıştır
<Kartagis> grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg <--- bir de şunu yap
<onur_> bir şey çıkmıyor ki
<Kartagis> hangisinde?
<onur_> pasteye basıyorum
<onur_> bir şey çıkmıyor
<Kartagis> url'yi buraya yapıştır
<onur_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<f0und> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Kartagis> sonunda sayılar olması gerek
<Kartagis> yok mu?
<onur_> seçenekler var sayı yok
<onur_> en sonda Paste! yazıyor
<onur_> ona tıklıyom bir şey olmuyor
<onur_> poster yazan yere cat /etc/default/grub bunu yazdım Syntax olan yer text only seçili alttaki Paste! butonuna tıklıyom bir şey olmuyor
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> şöyle deneyelim
<onur_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14913320/
<f0und> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<onur_> anladım seni sen benim grub.cfg deki kodları görmek istiyorsun
<Kartagis> e burada windows seçeneği yok ki
<onur_> enuentry 'Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-18E4CEFCE4CEDAE0' {
<onur_> var o kodların arasında
<Kartagis> GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" yaz /etc/default/grub dosyasına
<Kartagis> sonra sudo update-grub2
<onur_> GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1) bunu nereye yazacam
<onur_> grup.cfp dosyasınamı
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> a pardon
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" yaz /etc/default/grub dosyasına
<Kartagis> sonra sudo update-grub2
<onur_> dosya sistemi -> etc klasörü -> default kölasörü -> grub.d klasörü var onada tıklıyorum içinde 50_linuxmint.cfg isimli dosya var onu açacam orayamı GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)  yazacağım
<Kartagis> dediklerimi okuyor musun?
<Kartagis> GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" yaz /etc/default/grub dosyasına
<onur_> okuyorumda anlamıyorum galiba :S
<mrs4ndwich> selam
<mrs4ndwich> beyler
<mrs4ndwich> nasılsınız
<mrs4ndwich> selam
<mrs4ndwich> beyler
<mrs4ndwich> açık olan biri varmı
<mrs4ndwich> hellllllllo
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-07
<hwpplayer1> merhaba gençler ve her zaman genç kalanlar !
<damascene> ##turkish kanal'de  kimse yok. burada Türkçe soru sorabilir miyim?
<dgncn> merhaba
<damascene> merhaba dgncn
<hwpplayer1> selam arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> sorun tabi
<damascene> "Döndürdüm yelkenimi rüzgarınla" ne demek?
<Kartagis> "doldurdum" olacak o sanırım
<Kartagis> I filled my sail with your wind
<damascene> sağol
<kb> selam
<Guest62372> yaşyan
<Guest62372> yokmu amk
<hwpplayer1> var
<hwpplayer1> ayrılmasaydınız keşke :)
<Kartagis> bunlar da her şeye küfür edince adam oluyorlar
#ubuntu-tr 2017-01-30
<TurkeyPr1> exit
#ubuntu-tr 2017-02-02
<s0ullight> slm millet
#ubuntu-tr 2017-02-05
<debrisrat> herkese merhaba :)
<debrisrat> Aranel:  merhaba
<debrisrat> :)
<debrisrat> nickinin anlamını biliyor musun ?
<command> slm
<debrisrat__> a. selam
<debrisrat__> command:
#ubuntu-tr 2018-02-03
<xxxnonamexxx> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2019-01-29
<gneral> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2019-02-02
<gneral> selam millet
